# Crystal Palace 2016/2017



## ffsear (Jun 15, 2016)

Fixtures...

August

13: West Bromwich Albion (h)

20: Tottenham Hotspur (a)

27: Bournemouth (h)

September

10: Middlesbrough (a)

17: Stoke City (h)

24: Sunderland (a)

October

01: Everton (a)

15: West Ham United (h)

22: Leicester City (a)

29: Liverpool (h)

November

05: Burnley (a)

19: Manchester City (h)

26: Swansea City (a)

December

03: Southampton (h)

10: Hull City (a)

13: Manchester United (h)

17: Chelsea (h)

26: Watford (a)

31: Arsenal (a)

January

02: Swansea City (h)

14: West Ham United (a)

21: Everton (h)

31: Bournemouth (a)

February

04: Sunderland (h)

11: Stoke City (a)

25: Middlesbrough (h)

March

04: West Bromwich Albion (a)

11: Tottenham Hotspur (h)

18: Watford (h)

April

01: Chelsea (a)

05: Southampton (a)

08: Arsenal (h)

15: Leicester City (h)

22: Liverpool (a)

29: Burnley (h)

May

06: Manchester City (a)

13: Hull City (h)

21: Manchester United (a)


----------



## tommers (Jun 15, 2016)

Jesus.  You lot really are no frills aren't you?


----------



## ffsear (Jun 15, 2016)

tommers said:


> Jesus.  You lot really are no frills aren't you?



Meaning?


----------



## tommers (Jun 15, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Meaning?



Where's your set up?  Where's your forecast?  Your review of the last season?

Where's your hilarious little gags about how all your players are hipsters?

No, just a list of fixtures is good enough for us.  You haven't even bloody formatted them.  0/10 try harder.


----------



## ffsear (Jun 15, 2016)

tommers said:


> Where's your set up?  Where's your forecast?  Your review of the last season?
> 
> Where's your hilarious little gags about how all your players are hipsters?
> 
> No, just a list of fixtures is good enough for us.  You haven't even bloody formatted them.  0/10 try harder.




We've won 2 games this year!


----------



## tommers (Jun 15, 2016)

ffsear said:


> We've won 2 games this year!



Oh fine, then give up on them.  I'm sure they'll be happy to come here and see a bare list of fixtures.  At least put up a picture of the eagle or something.


----------



## bromley (Jun 15, 2016)

All of your FA Cup games on your run to the final were this year, I think you've forgotten what hard times are. Envy, envy, envy!


----------



## ffsear (Jun 15, 2016)

tommers said:


> Oh fine, then give up on them.  I'm sure they'll be happy to come here and see a bare list of fixtures.  At least put up a picture of the eagle or something.



Palace threads have always been about quantity,  not quality.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 15, 2016)

Kiraly is the oldest ever player to appear at the finals. And he's still wearing those tracky bottoms.

Trackie bottoms legend Kiraly becomes oldest player to ever feature at Euros


----------



## sealion (Jun 15, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Fixtures...
> 
> August
> 
> ...



Safe by Christmas again with those fixtures.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 16, 2016)

Last night I dreamt  I went to Selhurst Park, and the team did The Haka before kick off.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 28, 2016)

It's that Unrealistic Excitement stage in the transfer window, isn't it?


----------



## ffsear (Jul 1, 2016)

Andros Townsend in

Gayle out


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 1, 2016)

and Mandanda


----------



## Maggot (Jul 1, 2016)

ffsear said:


> View attachment 89093


 I don't get it.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 1, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> It's that Unrealistic Excitement stage in the transfer window, isn't it?


Ok - I've reached ludicrous excitement now.  It's all gonna go balls-up isn't it?


----------



## tommers (Jul 2, 2016)

Tomkins too.


----------



## passenger (Jul 3, 2016)

might even get Bentekie, but not to keen ,he wants a pay rise to join us ?
the keeper is badly needed and for some odd reason Everton want  Wayne Hennesy
Townesend is a player i rate highly its all going on down selhurst park


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 3, 2016)

I make it 5 Palace boys in the semi-finals at the Euros (barring a second-half Iceland comeback).  Not bad.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 5, 2016)

> *Teams with most players left at Euro 2016:*
> 
> 7 - Bayern Munich
> 5 - Crystal Palace
> ...


----------



## ffsear (Jul 5, 2016)

We seem to spending a lot.   Think we'll sell bolasie to balance the books a bit?


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 5, 2016)

We got good money for Gayle.  Hopefully keep hold.  I'd like to see the options with Yala, Wilf and Townsend (and Punch really).  Still not sure what Pardew has in mind (wouldn't surprise me if he slots one of them in to the middle somehow).


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 9, 2016)

> *Teams with most players left at Euro 2016:*
> 
> 4 players - Sporting Lisbon
> 3 players - Lyon
> 2 players - Southampton, Real Madrid, Monaco, Bayern Munich, Crystal Palace, Juventus, Arsenal, Man Utd, Man City, PSG


Not quite so impressive now.  But not bad.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 18, 2016)

Very happy birthday to Alan Pardew.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 28, 2016)

I see our star buy from Margate is off the mark against Wimbledon last night 







AFC Wimbledon 2-3 Crystal Palace: MATCH REPORT


----------



## Maggot (Jul 28, 2016)

Or  for those of us who don't want to sully our browser with the Daily Mail

The boys Don good


----------



## hash tag (Jul 28, 2016)

I tried to find something other than the fail, honest.


----------



## ffsear (Aug 9, 2016)

Bolasie having a medical at everton tomorrow apparently.	Bentekez talks reopened.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 9, 2016)

Well everyone have just received a small fortune for stones; they have cash burning a hole...


----------



## Maggot (Aug 10, 2016)

Benteke must be the longest transfer deal ever. Really hoping for a happy ending.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 10, 2016)

£32M and £120,000 PW. Lets hope he is worth it. 

I see season opens Saturday with the Baggies


----------



## passenger (Aug 10, 2016)

sorry but his forgot to tell us about the bad knee and so did Liverpool


----------



## Maggot (Aug 11, 2016)

Here's how to tell if Benteke has signed or not:

It will only be official when white smoke is seen coming from the chimney of the Jerk Chicken shop.
Grey smoke will indicate that it's still a rumour and black will indicate that the chicken is a tad overdone.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 14, 2016)

Interesting reading the message boards. Looks like the fans are slowly turning...


----------



## sealion (Aug 14, 2016)

*nakedgolfguy99*






 Binche BEL *Yesterday 10.41pm*

*

 

 

*

Although the outcome was not what I had hoped, I must say I am very disappointed in the changes to Selhurst park and the shop. First, i sit on the second row so I do not have it as bad as the folks on the first, but the new advertising boards are crap. They obstruct the view of the field as I can no longer even see the touch line. I thought the new announcer was poor at best, Kayla didn't fly, and the cheerleaders didn't dance at halftime. The goal kick at the half was okay for the kids, but that could have been done in addition to the usual events. The shop is just bad. There is no other words to say it. I miss the club that I have loved and supported of years and want it back. 

"Kayla didn't fly, and the cheerleaders didn't dance at halftime."


----------



## hash tag (Aug 15, 2016)

Not the best of starts to the season. I was left listening to the commentary on Radio London and the commentary was dire.
The two commentators seemed to spend the entire match trying to out do each other with stastical knowledge and constantly talking over each other. Truly dreadful.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 16, 2016)

So Bolasie has finally been sold, next out Jedinak to Villa? The Benteke thing has gone very quiet and now in the frame for Sissoko the French midfielder from Newcastle. A class purchase?


----------



## ffsear (Aug 16, 2016)

We previously had a bid of £27mil + £3mil addons rejected,   So now we go offer £23mil + £7mil addons??????????	WTF are we playing at?   Just pay the asking price ffs and get on with it.


----------



## ffsear (Aug 23, 2016)

Only team in the top 4 divisions not to score yet! 

If we don't beat Bournemouth on sat,  its time to start seriously questioning Pardew.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 24, 2016)

Well, we have a result at last  If nowt else, it will help boost confidence.


----------



## passenger (Aug 25, 2016)

we might have another Palace icon going to Spurs, Wilfred Zaha for just 15 million 
looks like his angling for the move himself... great if he goes where are going  to be a very rich
championship team next season


----------



## passenger (Aug 25, 2016)

,,


----------



## hash tag (Aug 25, 2016)

Be sorry to see Wilf go BUT he is not exactly a picture of consistancy. Besides, we have splashed the cash, we now have to recoup a bit.


----------



## ffsear (Aug 25, 2016)

Weird one.  Never got off the mark at man u,  had an awful loan spell at Cardiff.   Not sure what to make of it.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 25, 2016)

BTW, I see we are away to Saints in next round of EFL cup thing.
Devasted to see Trotty is a Spurs fan


----------



## Maggot (Aug 25, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Be sorry to see Wilf go BUT he is not exactly a picture of consistancy. Besides, we have splashed the cash, we now have to recoup a bit.


Without Wilf and Yala we are nothing.


----------



## passenger (Aug 26, 2016)

Maggot said:


> Without Wilf and Yala we are nothing.


you could be a little less brutal


----------



## bromley (Aug 26, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Well, we have a result at last  If nowt else, it will help boost confidence.


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 26, 2016)

bromley said:


>


What you laughing at?  You got knocked out of the same tournament by Cheltenham!  Who even knew they had a football team?


----------



## bromley (Aug 26, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> What you laughing at?  You got knocked out of the same tournament by Cheltenham!  Who even knew they had a football team?


Proper football fans knew. I won't point out to when you played them.


----------



## ffsear (Aug 26, 2016)

Maggot said:


> Without Wilf and Yala we are nothing.




Sometimes i think this,  but them sometimes i think maybe they were part of the problem.  Did we come too predictable / one dimensional last season...	 Everything down the wings,  not much in the middle.


----------



## passenger (Aug 26, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Be sorry to see Wilf go BUT he is not exactly a picture of consistancy. Besides, we have splashed the cash, we now have to recoup a bit.


well not really gayle 10 million bolasie 28 million jedinak 4 million plus loads 
off the pay roll and EPL TV money i think we are loaded


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 27, 2016)

bromley said:


> Proper football fans knew. I won't point out to when you played them.


Talking of proper fans... I seem to remember a big part of your '_biggest club in sarf london_' fantasy revolved around your much trumpeted 'fact' that when you are in the 3rd tier you get massive crowds of 40 thousand and the like - the kind of thing Palace could only dream of.  So I imagine you're quite happy to be able to demonstrate that now, eh?  The massive crowds in the third tier?  Bursting at the seams...? 

Excuses in 3...  2...  1....


----------



## hash tag (Aug 27, 2016)

Bring on half time


----------



## bromley (Aug 27, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> Talking of proper fans... I seem to remember a big part of your '_biggest club in sarf london_' fantasy revolved around your much trumpeted 'fact' that when you are in the 3rd tier you get massive crowds of 40 thousand and the like - the kind of thing Palace could only dream of.  So I imagine you're quite happy to be able to demonstrate that now, eh?  The massive crowds in the third tier?  Bursting at the seams...?
> 
> Excuses in 3...  2...  1....


We're boycotting home games, but yes we averaged 17k in our three seasons in league one last time which was higher than any other club in South London. Despite the boycott we're still getting more than millwall!


----------



## sealion (Aug 27, 2016)

bromley said:


> Despite the boycott we're still getting more than millwall!


How many fans have you lost to the happy hammers this season? the ones that only went to the Valium for prem football and because you was giving cheap/free tickets away,do they still go?


----------



## bromley (Aug 27, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> How many fans have you lost to the happy hammers this season? the ones that only went to the Valium for prem football and because you was giving cheap/free tickets away,do they still go?


They're at palace now. Good riddance.


----------



## sealion (Aug 27, 2016)

bromley said:


> They're at palace now. Good riddance.


They didn't piss off to watch better football then.


----------



## sealion (Aug 27, 2016)

Maggot said:


> Without Wilf and Yala we are nothing.


The equivalent of selling your tv to buy a video.Benteke will need service if he's gonna score.


----------



## sealion (Aug 28, 2016)

bromley said:


> Despite the boycott we're still getting more than millwall!


Or maybe not.
We can prove the attendances are lies


----------



## bromley (Aug 28, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Or maybe not.
> We can prove the attendances are lies


 
The lower they are the better. Some great attendances at Blackpool who are doing the same thing as us, but better. Tuesday could be a 3 figure crowd!


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 28, 2016)

bromley said:


> We're boycotting home games, but yes we averaged 17k in our three seasons in league one last time which was higher than any other club in South London...


Hold on - higher than any other club in South London?  Palace haven't even _been _in the third tier since 1976!!! Your whole greater-than-thou thing seems to be held together with bits of string and sticky tape .

Plus - get this - when we were in the third flight our attendances over the 3 seasons also averaged over 17k - so what in the deluded fuck are you on about?


----------



## bromley (Aug 28, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> Hold on - higher than any other club in South London?  Palace haven't even _been _in the third tier since 1976!!! Your whole greater-than-thou thing seems to be held together with bits of string and sticky tape .
> 
> Plus - get this - when we were in the third flight our attendances over the 3 seasons also averaged over 17k - so what in the deluded fuck are you on about?


To clarify, during our 3 seasons in league one and despite being in the third tier we still averaged the highest attendance in South London. Despite being in a lower division than palace for all 3 of those seasons and millwall for 2 of them.


----------



## sealion (Aug 28, 2016)

bromley said:


> To clarify, during our 3 seasons in league one and despite being in the third tier we still averaged the highest attendance in South London. Despite being in a lower division than palace for all 3 of those seasons and millwall for 2 of them.



You aint beat us in twenty years.Hows that for a stat.


----------



## bromley (Aug 28, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> You aint beat us in twenty years.Hows that for a stat.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 28, 2016)

At today's Croydon Pride Fest.


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 28, 2016)

That's a fucking cool eagle to be fair .


----------



## hash tag (Aug 29, 2016)

A reflection on transfers generally but quoting Wilf's case. Spurs offered about £12M but the feeling is, they should have started at about £30M....
The curious case of Wilfried Zaha and a very weird transfer window


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't believe that was a serious transfer bid.  I think there is a concerted effort going on with Levy and agent to a) leverage new contract or flush out genuine bids from other clubs, and b) help Spurs' position in their ongoing negotiations for genuine targets.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 29, 2016)

It clearly wasn't serious. Sometimes clubs do these things to boost morale and season ticket sales by trying to prove they are ambitious and are going places.


----------



## bromley (Aug 29, 2016)

brogdale said:


> At today's Croydon Pride Fest.


I don't like your club but that is cool!


----------



## hash tag (Aug 31, 2016)

Pardew reunited with Remy then, if only for a year Loic Remy joins Crystal Palace on season-long loan deal


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 31, 2016)

Fire-power!!! 



Supply?


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 31, 2016)

Who's this Lookman fella we've been linked with? Anyone know anything about him?


----------



## Maggot (Aug 31, 2016)

Are we getting Jack Wheelchair on loan too?


----------



## passenger (Aug 31, 2016)

Brentford had a touch getting Kaikai on loan... and Maggot  i think wilkshire is  going to Bornmouth to get injured


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 31, 2016)

Great window overall, but I can't help but feel we are just short of a fantastic squad. First 11 looks very strong though.


----------



## ffsear (Sep 4, 2016)

passenger said:


> Brentford had a touch getting Kaikai on loan... and Maggot  i think wilkshire is  going to Bornmouth to get injured



To be honest,  I don't think Wilshire would walk into our team,  not when punch is on form.  hence choosing Bournemouth


----------



## passenger (Sep 4, 2016)

well pleased we did`nt get him, he is a nasty piece of work I just pray we score 
a few goals now, the squad looks great on paper and to have two decent strikers 
is huge there like gold dust in this  league.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 4, 2016)

A fit Wilshire is a step up again from Punch, though I agree he's got a whiff of genuine nastiness about him as a person.  Be interesting to see how much productivity Bournemouth get out of him for the money.  It appears to me that they just plain outbid us for him.

Squad looks good until we get a couple of injuries in either defence or centre midfield.  It's not outlandish to concoct scenarios where we would have to regularly start Mutch or Zeki Fryers.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 10, 2016)

Happy with the Flamini deal.  Addresses some of the squad depth issues.  Also sorts out any Levulinic Acid supply issues we might run into.  Plus he can probably bail us out if we get into financial trouble,


----------



## hash tag (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## ffsear (Sep 10, 2016)

Am in Portugal atm, but there are rumours flying about that we won a game.....  Any truth in this?


----------



## bromley (Sep 10, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Am in Portugal atm, but there are rumours flying about that we won a game.....  Any truth in this?


Perhaps you should stay there?


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 12, 2016)

Souare involved in horrific sounding car crash.  Injuries 'not life-threatening'.  Doesn't sound too good.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 12, 2016)

Had to be cut out of his car apparently. 






Chin and thigh injuries - should be okay though.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 12, 2016)

Apparently that's his motor:


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 12, 2016)

> CLUB STATEMENT
> 
> 
> Crystal Palace Football Club regret to confirm that Pape Souare was yesterday (Sunday) involved in a car accident and taken to hospital in London.  The player has sustained injuries to his thigh and jaw bone and will remain in hospital whilst he receives treatment.  The club are liaising closely with the hospital on his progress and we obviously wish him a speedy recovery.
> ...


----------



## hash tag (Sep 12, 2016)

^^^^that WAS his motor, in central reservation ^^^


----------



## Maggot (Sep 12, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> Happy with the Flamini deal.  Addresses some of the squad depth issues.  Also sorts out any Levulinic Acid supply issues we might run into.  Plus he can probably bail us out if we get into financial trouble,


Interesting guy Flamini, for those who don't know: Mathieu Flamini: Arsenal's biochemical midfielder - BBC News


----------



## ffsear (Sep 17, 2016)

Papa out for 6 months


----------



## brogdale (Sep 18, 2016)

Prem already has the biggest 8 teams at the top.

​


----------



## hash tag (Sep 18, 2016)

Can't believe we gave them one at the death, BUT, what a great weekend of results, fantastic.


----------



## ffsear (Sep 22, 2016)

God we were awful last night.  When Scott Dann went off our defence fell apart.  Worrying lack of depth in defence. We should should of kept hold of Marriapa


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 22, 2016)

You remember that Zeki Fryers scenario I was talking about?...


----------



## hash tag (Sep 23, 2016)

Very sorry to hear how Kenny Samson has fallen on such hard times. He was a great player and bloke in a team I knew and loved and remember fondly. He was part of the team of the eighties, played alongside many palace greats as well as for England before moving to some other London club. There was a rumour that he had to move for the fee due to having money problems. I wish him well.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 23, 2016)

Yeah.  One of the very best players to have played for the club in my time of watching.
Actually, considering that he went on to have 86 caps, he's probably the very best.  Certainly a complete defender both with the ball and without.
Tis sad.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 23, 2016)

What's happened to Samson? Got a link?


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 23, 2016)

Back on the booze.  Doesn't look particularly interested in getting straight.  Hangers-on plying and enabling in a free-wheeled fashion.  Stitch-up article in the Scum.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 23, 2016)

Booze & gambling. He had a bit of a gambling habit back in the day, hence the big money move across town.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 23, 2016)

That's a romantic notion, but I kinda reckon Kenny would have been off in any case.  He was quite a talent.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 23, 2016)

It was a well known secret..I can't remember whether or not he got caught up in some exchange rate scandal that one or two players of the time got hit with. There were certainly some very heavy gamblers amongst them.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 23, 2016)

Kenny's move was very odd. He was exchanged for Clive Allan who had signed for the arse just a week or two . He never even pulled on a red shirt I believe.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2016)

Great support. Totally against the run of play


----------



## Maggot (Sep 24, 2016)

Brilliant come back! 

When was the last time we won 3 in a row?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2016)

"Performance of the day"


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 24, 2016)

I think I owe Zeki Fryers a bit of an apology today .  Classy cameo!


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 24, 2016)

CYL touch map (via the BBC):







= 1 assist


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2016)

A little lift up by the arse


----------



## passenger (Sep 24, 2016)

we deserved that a dog got it`s day


----------



## hash tag (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 30, 2016)

I see we have Wilf available tonight but the younger Benteke is out for 4 months. Tough match, could put us in THIRD


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 30, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I see we have Wilf available tonight but the younger Benteke is out for 4 months. Tough match, could put us in THIRD


What, if we beat Everton (unbeaten at home) 6-0?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 30, 2016)

You may jest. Wind back to August. Where would you have guessed we would be know?
Be positive, confidence breeds confidence.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 30, 2016)

Alright  (Benteke 16, 33, Dann 47, Barry (og) 49, Ledley 67, Mandanda 90+4). COYP!


----------



## Maggot (Sep 30, 2016)

I am renting a place in Cambridgeshire and was hoping the local pub would be showing the game. Turns out this cottage has Sky Sports - result!


----------



## hash tag (Oct 1, 2016)

Coming from behind against a team over us, in third place no less, and away from home. Not only that, Benteke man of match.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 1, 2016)

Is that Zaha, Benteke, and Townsend?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 1, 2016)

Thats the softies/hamsters due at Selhurst next week


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 1, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Thats the softies/hamsters due at Selhurst next week


Oh, I see.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 3, 2016)

The more I look at them, the more they *do* look like Zaha, Benteke, and Townsend


----------



## hash tag (Oct 3, 2016)

Super furry animals!


----------



## passenger (Oct 4, 2016)

Love this pick taken from the CPFC BBS


----------



## hash tag (Oct 4, 2016)

It's a bit of an empty terrace for a Chelsea game 
Presumably, it's the holmesdale. I was never really a holmesdale person, nor Whitehorse lane come to that.


----------



## bromley (Oct 7, 2016)

hash tag said:


> It's a bit of an empty terrace for a Chelsea game
> Presumably, it's the holmesdale. I was never really a holmesdale person, nor Whitehorse lane come to that.


How can they take a photograph for a programme during the game that programme was written for?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 7, 2016)

Oh dear, it was not meant err, ahem, quite literally shall we say


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 7, 2016)

bromley said:


> How can they take a photograph for a programme during the game that programme was written for?


They had to fake it, cos we don't get the amazing crowds that Charlton get in the 3rd tier.  Or something.







Or it's an eccentric team photo


----------



## ffsear (Oct 11, 2016)

Benteke makes history with goal after seven seconds


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 11, 2016)

How many faces can you name from that programme cover.  It's a very low-res image, and a long time ago, so I'm not doing very well!

I see - Vince holding the trophy aloft (probably our most illustrious trophy ); Jim Canon looking svelte in front of him (I remember him as an old-school fat bully midfielder towards the end of his career); 'Zico' Murphy in front of him; the fella bottom right looks like Dave Beasant! but I think it's Billy Gilbert.  Other faces there I recognise, but time and image resolution are making me fail to put a name to the player.  Particularly intrigued as to who the guy with the 'tach is holding the scarf top right.

Oh wait - other scarf holder I think is Ian Walsh.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 11, 2016)

John Burridge (spl?) arms aloft at the bottom?


----------



## sealion (Oct 11, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> Particularly intrigued as to who the guy with the 'tach is holding the scarf top right.


It's Henry Hughton brother of Chris.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 11, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> It's Henry Hughton brother of Chris.


Nice one.  I don't really remember him much I have to say  .


----------



## sealion (Oct 11, 2016)

Paul Hinshelwood in the yellow jumper. Gary or Kevin Mabbutt is holding the scarf with Hilaire.


----------



## sealion (Oct 11, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> Nice one.  I don't really remember him much I have to say  .


Came from Orient iirc and played as a defensive winger.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 11, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Paul Hinshelwood in the yellow jumper. Gary or Kevin Mabbutt is holding the scarf with Hilaire.


Would be Kevin.  I was wrong about Walsh then.


----------



## sealion (Oct 11, 2016)

Looks like Billy Gilbert and Peter Nicholas stood next to Murphy.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 11, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Came from Orient iirc and played as a defensive winger.


Strange for me not to remember him - I've been quite local to Orient most of my life, and I'd always be fond of seeing Black players at Palace back in the day.  Plus he stands out a bit with that Daley Thompson 'tach. Weird omission.


----------



## sealion (Oct 11, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> Would be Kevin.  I was wrong about Walsh then.


Walsh left in 82 for Swansea his hometown club i think.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 11, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Looks like Billy Gilbert and Peter Nicholas stood next to Murphy.


Good shout.  Though I thought it was Gilbert bottom right  .


----------



## sealion (Oct 11, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> Strange for me not to remember him - I've been quite local to Orient most of my life, and I'd always be fond of seeing Black players at Palace back in the day.  Plus he stands out a bit with that Daley Thompson 'tach. Weird omission.


He and his brother played for Republic of Ireland,I think Henry was dogged by injuries.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 11, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Walsh left in 82 for Swansea his hometown club i think.


Yeah, I'm not being very era-aware to be honest, just having a stab at it .


----------



## sealion (Oct 11, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> Good shout.  Though I thought it was Gilbert bottom right  .


You might be right but he is certainly in there.


----------



## sealion (Oct 11, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> Yeah, I'm not being very era-aware to be honest, just having a stab at it .


I remember them from the Panini sticker albums and a school mate had Palace stuff all over his walls at home.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 11, 2016)

Looks like Hughton wasn't one to shirk out of a tackle:







Quiet word from the ref in those days .


----------



## sealion (Oct 11, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> Looks like Hughton wasn't one to shirk out of a tackle:


Hence all the injuries and i think possibly early retirement.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 11, 2016)

Ere, that benteke bloke, turns out he can play a bit. Fastest ever world cup goal and a hat trick. Good signing, good lad


----------



## sealion (Oct 11, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Ere, that benteke bloke, turns out he can play a bit. Fastest ever world cup goal and a hat trick. Good signing, good lad


I have bought him into my Fantasy team so expect him to dry up now.


----------



## sealion (Oct 11, 2016)

*Saturday 14th April 1984*
*Crystal Palace 0-1 Chelsea*

*League Division Two – Att: 20,450*

*Manager: Alan Mullery*


----------



## sealion (Oct 11, 2016)

So the geezer in yellow ain't Hinshlwood but is either Phil Barber or Jonh Lacey.


----------



## passenger (Oct 11, 2016)

Looks like John Lacey to me, this program has been a popular post  I do like 
a bit of football history.


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 11, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> *Saturday 14th April 1984*
> *Crystal Palace 0-1 Chelsea*
> 
> *League Division Two – Att: 20,450*



Some things never change in football.
Chelsea beating Palace.
450 Palace fans at the game, 20, 000 Chelsea filling three sides of the stadium.

Seriously I'm surprised it was only 1-0 given both teams form according to that cutting  (nice one Sea Lion ) and the fact that we had Dixon, Speedie, Nevin and Micky Thomas up front.


----------



## sealion (Oct 11, 2016)

BCBlues said:


> 450 Palace fans at the game, 20, 000 Chelsea filling three sides of the stadium.


I remember going there in 84/85 for a cup replay and it was the same. When we scored there was Wall celebrating in all off there stands and terracing.


----------



## passenger (Oct 12, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> I remember going there in 84/85 for a cup replay and it was the same. When we scored there was Wall celebrating in all off there stands and terracing.


was that the season you had all the trouble with Luton ?


----------



## sealion (Oct 12, 2016)

passenger said:


> was that the season you had all the trouble with Luton ?


Yes.We beat Enfield, Palace, Chelsea, Leicester and finally lost to Luton who were riding high in the top division.


----------



## sealion (Oct 12, 2016)

passenger said:


> was that the season you had all the trouble with Luton ?


The palace game was postponed a few times due to snow.It was eventually played on a Tuesday night.


----------



## passenger (Oct 13, 2016)

wow Sea Lion  that is a memory, I do have  quite a few Millwall fans as mates ones popping round today for a beer today funny enough, I will show him this thread he will laugh 
my Dad would not let me go top the millwall games then I was about 16  lol looking back I am not surprised, yeah that game with Luton was mad I remember seeing it on the news 
it was madness.


----------



## sealion (Oct 13, 2016)

passenger said:


> yeah that game with Luton was mad I remember seeing it on the news
> it was madness.


The trouble away at Chelsea that season was worse imo. Vicious toe to toe fighting, inside and outside that the ob could not control so they stood aside. The Luton thing could have been our Hillsboro if the gates weren't smashed down.Plenty of people and young un's crushed up against the front fence with nowhere to go apart from the pitch if you could climb.


----------



## passenger (Oct 13, 2016)

Well lets hope Palace beat the Irons on Saturday.


----------



## passenger (Oct 14, 2016)

Love this picture 

The last time Palace were in Division 4 (League 2 in today's money). 1960/61; Palace 4 Barrow 2. The original AW Enclosure in the background. It's Alan Woan with the agonized expression apparently.


----------



## Ponyutd (Oct 14, 2016)

Looks like an old German Kit. Rizla ads and Players fags, pissing down with rain. Great photo!
Wonder how many games were watched from those windows


----------



## bromley (Oct 14, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> The trouble away at Chelsea that season was worse imo. Vicious toe to toe fighting, inside and outside that the ob could not control so they stood aside. The Luton thing could have been our Hillsboro if the gates weren't smashed down.Plenty of people and young un's crushed up against the front fence with nowhere to go apart from the pitch if you could climb.


A millwall mate of mine was there as an 11th birthday present!  

A lot of space on the terrace above.  We've never been in the 4th tier, something for Roland to aim for!


----------



## passenger (Oct 14, 2016)

one for the Millwall fans who is the player in the back ground who also
played for the Millwall ? answers on a post card please winner gets a well done 

i do mean the the palace/ barrow game picture


----------



## sealion (Oct 14, 2016)

passenger said:


> one for the Millwall fans who is the player in the back ground who also
> played for the Millwall ? answers on a post card please winner gets a well done
> 
> i do mean the the palace/ barrow game picture


Vic Rouse?


----------



## passenger (Oct 15, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Vic Rouse?


No


----------



## sealion (Oct 15, 2016)

passenger said:


> No


You will have to tell me then.


----------



## passenger (Oct 15, 2016)

Ron Heckman Sea Lion  but you still win a prise for trying mate


----------



## sealion (Oct 15, 2016)

passenger said:


> Ron Heckman Sea Lion  but you still win a prise for trying mate


Ta. Do you remember Steve Lovell ,Anton Otualakowski, Trevor Aylott and Paul Hinshelwood ? All played for us and palace in the eighties. Lovell was a defender that had to play up front because of injuries to our squad. He scored a load and was converted to striker by George Graham. Hinshelwood had a right moody perm. Aylott was shit but was better for you goals wise. Otualakowski was a small tricky winger and decent.


----------



## passenger (Oct 15, 2016)

Steve Lovell was a legend, yeah I know Otualakowski  vagley I don`t think he did much for us
Paul Hinshelwood was a good player as well, as spending lots of money at the hairdressers


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 16, 2016)

Trevor Aylott played for us lot too, when we were really really shit.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 16, 2016)

Hinshelwood's nickname was 'Doris'.  It was used quite affectionately by the fans, but I wonder if it started out as some kind of snidey reference to his hairstyle.


----------



## sealion (Oct 16, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> Hinshelwood's nickname was 'Doris'.  It was used quite affectionately by the fans, but I wonder if it started out as some kind of snidey reference to his hairstyle.


My Doris as in my wife/girlfriend is an old Cockney saying.Still hear it in certain circles and parts of south London.
Also this explains. Top 10 player nicknames


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 16, 2016)

Yeah, I knew the word (I actually grew up in the East End, though my dad's side of the family is from Croydon - I was subsequently the only Eagle for miles around as a lad).


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 18, 2016)

> Damien Delaney has thanked the Crystal Palace fans for sticking with the players until the very end on Saturday against West Ham.
> 
> After a poor first half from the Eagles, they certainly upped their efforts in the second half and fought until the last kick of the game looking to salvage a point, following Manuel Lanzini's strike which turned out to be the winner.
> ...
> ...


Yeah, I thought the support was really good to be fair.  Plenty of backing throughout, and acknowledgement of a fighting second half.  Shame the damage had already been done by that point.


----------



## passenger (Oct 18, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> My Doris as in my wife/girlfriend is an old Cockney saying.Still hear it in certain circles and parts of south London.
> Also this explains. Top 10 player nicknames


Ninga is in there as well great find  Sea Lion  they don`t make em like that anymore


----------



## sealion (Oct 18, 2016)

passenger said:


> they don`t make em like that anymore


The game has gone soft.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 20, 2016)

*POSSIBLE LINE UPS*
*Leicester XI:* Schmeichel; Simpson, Huth, Morgan, Fuchs; Mahrez, Drinkwater, Amartey, Albrighton; Slimani, Mahrez.

*Crystal Palace XI:* Mandanda; Ward, Tomkins, Delaney, Kelly; McArthur, Ledley; Zaha, Puncheon, Townsend; Benteke.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 20, 2016)

I think Cabaye will start.


----------



## passenger (Oct 20, 2016)

Another great pic from the CPFC BBS Roll on 
Leicester City F.C. Fancy a win this weekend


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 21, 2016)

Fuck, I remember that thing! (I think) It's in the furtherest corridors of my mind .  Sure I had a nightmare about it once


----------



## Maggot (Oct 21, 2016)

Remember John Burridge's warm ups?


----------



## hash tag (Oct 21, 2016)

Budgie was a great crowd pleaser. Got his biog somewhere but never got round to reading it.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 21, 2016)

I think he dressed up as hitler or something, and stopped being funny for me . (iirc)


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 21, 2016)

Just came across this on some bullshit psychology site, but it is reminiscent of my headset at various matches over the years:


----------



## hash tag (Oct 22, 2016)

Warnock, pay to play???? Really? WTF. FA accused of failing to investigate Warnock ‘corruption’ claims


----------



## Maggot (Oct 29, 2016)

Here's to making Klopp swear again.


----------



## passenger (Oct 29, 2016)

Well we played well at times, but I do think it`s time....  Pardew has to go
but we have to act quick mind   sorry super AL


----------



## hash tag (Oct 30, 2016)

Pardew to go, seriously? Why? Mid table looks pretty good to me.


----------



## passenger (Oct 30, 2016)

we could of lost 6 / 7 nil yesterday, we can wait until we are near the bottom
if we had not got a point at home to Bournemouth he would be gone, I really
like him and would love him to succeed but the stats are bad and we have had
a sensible start, as fixtures go


----------



## hash tag (Oct 30, 2016)

It's generally for the mega rich to dispose of their managers after a few games. Palace should not stoop to those lows.


----------



## bromley (Oct 30, 2016)

hash tag said:


> It's generally for the mega rich to dispose of their managers after a few games. Palace should not stoop to those lows.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 1, 2016)

passenger said:


> Well we played well at times, but I do think it`s time....  Pardew has to go
> but we have to act quick mind   sorry super AL


I disagree. He's doing a good job, plus who would replace him? There's no-one available who would do any better.


----------



## passenger (Nov 1, 2016)

Maggot said:


> I disagree. He's doing a good job, plus who would replace him? There's no-one available who would do any better.


I know what your saying and where your coming from Maggot he will not be going 
anywhere for a while I am sure, like you say who could we bring in ? But i really do not 
think his doing a good job, in the last  35 EPL games we have won 8 drawn 10 lost 17 we 
need better than that, if, a big if, we don`t go down its because the 3 below are really shit 
i.e Sunderland who are looking to put Derby to shame for there total of points in a season 
if we lose the next 2-3 on the bounce I really fear for the Palace and there confidence  we can be ambitious  and do better, but i fear under AL  we will fail hopefully i am proved wrong.


----------



## ffsear (Nov 2, 2016)

Far too  early for any sort of Pardew out talk.	Thats one of the best Liverpool sides I've seen in years,  we put 2 past them,  nearly got a 3rd when Benteke hit that shot on the turn, and was a deffo pen for wilf at the end.  !

We dominated West Ham and just got unlucky ( i blame the weather). We are playing some good football. Just need to work on defending set pieces and not conceding right before half time!

I think maybe Hennasey is due a recall also!


----------



## sealion (Nov 2, 2016)

passenger said:


> Another great pic from the CPFC BBS Roll on
> Leicester City F.C. Fancy a win this weekend
> 
> View attachment 94181


Hinshelwoods perm machine.


----------



## sealion (Nov 2, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> I have bought him into my Fantasy team so expect him to dry up now.


I have sold him (Benteke) now so expect him to score for fun again.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 3, 2016)

Not sure I get this but hey Alan Pardew questions referee Andre Marriner appointment


----------



## SE25 (Nov 4, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Not sure I get this but hey Alan Pardew questions referee Andre Marriner appointment



this prick loves an excuse. Boring now.

officially #pardewout. reasons: 5 in 32, wank home form, underperforming after spending shitloads (despite the current league position which won't last long), his bullshit excuses all the bastard time plus him just being generally unlikable when we're not doing well (I can put up with the ego when we're 5th at Christmas), 1 defensive signing in the summer when we clearly needed more, new style of play not showing itself outside of 20 mins a game and even then, we're trying to play it with Kelly and Ward as full backs...

no idea who to get unless I want to dream and go for someone like Mancini or Bielsa but the thought of watching another Pardew press conference after another defeat can get in the sea.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 4, 2016)

I vote for stability. The season is still young, lots been happening. Give the man a chance.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 4, 2016)

You should sign Scheinsteiger.


----------



## passenger (Nov 5, 2016)

two nil down at half time to Burnley not looking great we need a point at least today 
come on Palace ffs


----------



## ffsear (Nov 7, 2016)

Just be glad you're a palace fan.  I went to West Ham v Stoke at the weekend.  Utter shit show.   Nice ground etc etc,  but the fans are terrible.  They we on their players backs after 30 seconds and never stopped,  the rest of the time mostly people shouting at each other telling them what they and and can't say. No Atmosphere at all.  Fire drill at 82 mins with many fans streaming for the exit,  with the score at 1-1! 

Did have a nice Hot Dog though!


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 7, 2016)

It's all very cheerful over on the bbs:


----------



## ffsear (Nov 7, 2016)

Full of bellends the BBS


----------



## passenger (Nov 7, 2016)

yeah i see that lets just hurry up and relegated


----------



## sealion (Nov 7, 2016)

Palace won't go down.


----------



## ffsear (Nov 10, 2016)

4 years ago today!   One of the best away days i remember in recent years.


----------



## passenger (Nov 10, 2016)

love that post ffsear its a really nice ground not been there for years


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 10, 2016)

Without doubt that match is one of my favourite Palace memories of all time.  What was it about that game???

I never thought I'd experience a proper terraces match with my lad.  He has grown up very fond of the old school style, and the old stories, and it really was a dream to share that with him.

And what an atmosphere - there have been bigger and more spectacular, but I don't think I've ever heard Palace as loud and proud as that day (for the numbers present).  Incredible.  You could see the stewards looking on in disbelief, and right enough a few commented that they hadn't really seen the like as we wandered out.  Especially impressive as we trailed for most of the match.

I think that was the pinnacle in many ways - the HF were enormously influential, but everyone else had been swept away in the fervour; that's gotten watered now with a slightly plastic breed emerging.  Also, we had just started to realise just how good the team was, and just how much potential there was in it.

I made a late, late decision to go to that game.  That and the decision to just blatantly push in the queue for the (only ) bog at HT were two of the best I've ever made  .


----------



## passenger (Nov 11, 2016)

I think palace away to Blackburn in the playoffs 1989 we lost 3-1 
was quit a good day, we where in a good hour and a half before kick off
and sang our hearts out, I lost my voice for for days. But mind you
great story alsoknownas  and what lovely half time memory.


----------



## bromley (Nov 12, 2016)

That terrace is sadly no more. A real loss.


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 15, 2016)

bromley said:


> That terrace is sadly no more. A real loss.


Yeah, I know. Saw the bloody bulldozer pictures  .


----------



## passenger (Nov 17, 2016)

Official: Crystal Palace have been the worst team in England in 2016


----------



## sealion (Nov 17, 2016)

passenger said:


> Official: Crystal Palace have been the worst team in England in 2016


Only because Holloway was out of work at the time.  Qpr are doomed with the carrot crunching loon.


----------



## passenger (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## hash tag (Nov 18, 2016)

We like our ups and downs. Never standing still, never a dull moment. " love in an elevator". 
City tomorrow


----------



## passenger (Nov 19, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Only because Holloway was out of work at the time.  Qpr are doomed with the carrot crunching loon.


i think his a good championship manager *runs and hides*


----------



## sealion (Nov 19, 2016)

passenger said:


> *runs and hides*


He did exactly that when we lost 5-1 to Norwich. He hid in the dugout flanked by stewards. The gutless cunt.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## ffsear (Nov 21, 2016)

Time to get Big Sam in ?


----------



## hash tag (Nov 21, 2016)

is he a striker?


----------



## passenger (Nov 22, 2016)

No his a bit of a dodgy character, loves his indian restaurants and likes to deal readys


----------



## passenger (Nov 24, 2016)

This is a picture taken from the CPFC BBS @1910 pre Selhurst park days
when managers could last years in charge, none of this your getting
the sack after the  Swansea away game mate.


----------



## bromley (Nov 24, 2016)

I do wonder if you would get arrested for not wearing a hat 100 years ago.


----------



## Cosmic (Nov 26, 2016)

WTF?


----------



## Maggot (Nov 26, 2016)

Crazy game.


----------



## Cosmic (Nov 26, 2016)

^ ...you can say that again...completely bonkers.

First on MOTD?


----------



## sealion (Nov 26, 2016)

-- Fer fucks sake. Pardew in.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## sealion (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## passenger (Nov 26, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> -- Fer fucks sake. Pardew in.


guess whos  on my fantasy football bench  and its not ffs


----------



## tommers (Nov 26, 2016)

Looking old, pardew,  isn't he?


----------



## Maggot (Nov 26, 2016)

Cosmic said:


> ^ ...you can say that again...completely bonkers.
> 
> First on MOTD?


We're never first on MOTD.


----------



## Cosmic (Nov 26, 2016)

Maggot said:


> We're never first on MOTD.


Ahem...


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 26, 2016)

Cosmic said:


> Ahem...
> 
> View attachment 96217



I thought I had tuned in to the Comedy Channel


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2016)

Talk about a roller coaster of emotions in one match! I am still in recovery mode!


----------



## passenger (Nov 27, 2016)

no need to panic what so ever, as long as the teams below us keep losing 
we will be fine, we could be the first team to stay up on 11 points


----------



## sealion (Nov 27, 2016)

Pardew spots his ex partner with his best mate.


----------



## ffsear (Nov 27, 2016)

Fucking joke.  21 goals scored , 5th in the leauge in terms of goals,  yet practically in the relegation zone.  The problems are obvious.  Let's hope parish acts fast.


----------



## sealion (Nov 27, 2016)

Can Parish make the decision alone or do the Americans have the final say?
I ask this because they (Americans) seem happy for there other clubs to struggle as long as the money still rolls in.


----------



## passenger (Nov 27, 2016)

you said we won't  go down Sea Lion  at this rate it could be Palace v Millwall in the Championship  next season


----------



## sealion (Nov 27, 2016)

passenger said:


> you said we won't  go down Sea Lion  at this rate it could be Palace v Millwall in the Championship  next season


I said on this thread that i thought you'd be safe by Xmas. Not because of Pardew (i said he would bring you down if he stayed) but because of the likes of Hull, Sunderland And Swansea being worse.I got that wrong but i still don't think you will go down, So another season of misery in "the promised land" awaits.


----------



## sealion (Nov 27, 2016)

passenger said:


> could be Palace v Millwall in the Championship next season


No chance we are shit and poorly managed but we do have some good players.


----------



## bromley (Nov 28, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Pardew spots his ex partner with his best mate.


Beautiful photo, you can see tears in his eyes. Sad thing is, he will get another decent job due to his contacts, it's a funny old game.


----------



## passenger (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Maggot (Nov 28, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Fucking joke.  21 goals scored , 5th in the leauge in terms of goals,  yet practically in the relegation zone.  The problems are obvious.  Let's hope parish acts fast.


 By dropping Kelly and tightening up our defence.


----------



## sealion (Nov 28, 2016)

bromley said:


> it's a funny old game.


Indeed. Shit at your job, get contract paid up in full, sweet talk another chairman for a job and repeat,,, Football is rotten now.


----------



## ffsear (Nov 28, 2016)

In other news,  Pulis is 3.7 mil poorer!  

Tony Pulis loses £3.7m Crystal Palace court battle - BBC News

Maybe we can offer it back to him if he can sort our defence out!


----------



## Maggot (Nov 29, 2016)

I can't go to the Chelsea game on 17 December as its an early kick off . 

Anyone want to borrow my season ticket for  the day? 

Would like a few quid for it, but all offers considered.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 30, 2016)

Good offer, but unable to. cheers 

PS sounds like Wickham is out for a long time.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 1, 2016)

Be careful what you wish for! Now that Palace old boy Southgate has got some job somewhere, I see Croydon and John Ruskin old boy, Roy Hodgson has been linked
with Palace. Who would have thought it.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 1, 2016)

Oh my gawd, Fat Sam!  Sam Allardyce open to Crystal Palace job


----------



## bromley (Dec 1, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Oh my gawd, Fat Sam!  Sam Allardyce open to Crystal Palace job


Surely a great appointment for you?


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 1, 2016)

I


Maggot said:


> I can't go to the Chelsea game on 17 December as its an early kick off .
> 
> Anyone want to borrow my season ticket for  the day?
> 
> Would like a few quid for it, but all offers considered.



I'd have it but I don't know the words to Glad All Over


----------



## Maggot (Dec 1, 2016)

BCBlues said:


> I
> 
> 
> I'd have it but I don't know the words to Glad All Over




You say that you love me (say you love me)
All of the time (all of the time)
You say that you need me (say you need me)
You'll always be mine (always be mine)

I'm feelin' glad all over
Yes I'm-a glad all over
Baby I'm glad all over
So glad you're mine

I'll make you happy (make you happy)
You'll never be blue (never be blue)
You'll have no sorrow (have no sorrow)
Cause I'll always be true (always be true)

And I'm feelin' glad all over
Yes I'm-a glad all over
Baby I'm-a glad all over
So glad you're mine

Other girls may try to take me away (take me away)
But you know, it's by your side I will stay
I'll stay
Our love will last now (our love will last)
Till the end of time (end of time)
Because this love now (because this love)
Is gonna be yours and mine (yours and mine)

And I'm feelin' glad all over
Yes I'm-a glad all over
Baby I'm glad all over
So glad you're mine


----------



## passenger (Dec 1, 2016)

BCBlues your one goes Chelsea Chelsea Chelsea and over


----------



## sealion (Dec 1, 2016)

BCBlues said:


> I
> 
> 
> I'd have it but I don't know the words to Glad All Over


I wouldn't worry mate neither do most of the Soccer tourists that go. There will be Chelsea scattered all round you anyway.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 1, 2016)

passenger said:


> BCBlues your one goes Chelsea Chelsea Chelsea and over



We only sing when we're winning☺


----------



## sealion (Dec 1, 2016)

BCBlues said:


> We only sing when we're winning☺


Where's your famous atmosphere will get an airing no doubt.


----------



## bromley (Dec 2, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Where's your famous atmosphere will get an airing no doubt.


Famous?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 2, 2016)

When is a crisis not a crisis? When it's a mini one ( a mini drama ) Crystal Palace in 'mini-crisis' admits Alan Pardew


----------



## hash tag (Dec 3, 2016)

GLAD ALL OVER


----------



## Maggot (Dec 3, 2016)

That was kind of Forster to give Benteke a present on his birthday!


----------



## hash tag (Dec 5, 2016)

passenger said:


> This is a picture taken from the CPFC BBS @1910 pre Selhurst park days
> when managers could last years in charge, none of this your getting
> the sack after the  Swansea away game mate.View attachment 96040





bromley said:


> I do wonder if you would get arrested for not wearing a hat 100 years ago.



Forget the supporters wearing hats, what about the referee? Sadly not from Palace but, coincidentally 1910, the FA Cup final replay at Goodison

Watch Cup Tie Final 1910 online

Here you go, the 1914 final, the last at Palace. Note after the line ups about a minute in, the player on the left jumping over the rope barrier (you can just see it) 
Watch Cup Tie Final : Liverpool V. Burnley 1914 online


----------



## passenger (Dec 5, 2016)

hash tag  I take my hat off to you old chap what a great find there is so much 
going on in that 1914 final, love the pre match jumping the rope competition   
will be having a good look at these during the day to see what else we can find


----------



## hash tag (Dec 5, 2016)

It was purely accidental while browsing other stuff. Utterly brilliant


----------



## passenger (Dec 5, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Here you go, the 1914 final, the last at Palace. Note after the line ups about a minute in, the player on the left jumping over the rope barrier (you can just see it)
> Watch Cup Tie Final : Liverpool V. Burnley 1914 online


he did go flying, i thought it might be the video playing up, classic stuff


----------



## hash tag (Dec 10, 2016)

Boring. Supporting Palace.
Every game should come with a public health warning!


----------



## passenger (Dec 10, 2016)

happy with a point great game, wilf played really well , showed grit coming back they 
had a phantom penalty  roll on man united mid week


----------



## hash tag (Dec 11, 2016)

Having seen highlights lat night.....DIRTY	NORTHERN	CHEATS!

Anyway, move on. Looking forward to 10 points from the next 4 games, so all will be fine.


----------



## oneflewover (Dec 11, 2016)

Snodgrass cheated, 17000 saw him cheat. Fair call. Majority of footballers cheat. Majority of footballer claim the ball went off the opposition player for throw in or corner. Majority of players have life threatening injuries when they go down. Time wasting, fouling, talking back, it's all cheating. 

Small cheating ok, big cheating bad. It's a funny old game. Not discussing, just saying.


----------



## sealion (Dec 11, 2016)

It's never cheating when your own player dives. Swings and roundabouts init.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 11, 2016)

Having admitted cheating , surely action will be taken, but sadly won't get us our points back.

Btw. Had dinner with a referee last night who said that the 4th official is not allowed to intervene  seems crazy, but there you are.


----------



## ffsear (Dec 15, 2016)

Pardew's gotta go now!!   We were well in the game last night and he brings on Frazier Campbell ??   WTF !


----------



## passenger (Dec 15, 2016)

Its not going to happen at the moment but we need to do something or its back to stress free Championship football


----------



## sealion (Dec 15, 2016)

Keep calm and Pardew.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 16, 2016)

No worries. Everything will be all right after Saturday. Trust me


----------



## passenger (Dec 16, 2016)

Well its only Chelsea at home i suppose it could be worse


----------



## hash tag (Dec 16, 2016)

Who they?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 16, 2016)

Glad All Over? BBC4 tonight @ 21.00.


----------



## bromley (Dec 16, 2016)

passenger said:


> Its not going to happen at the moment but we need to do something or its back to *stress free* Championship football


Surely the premiership is stress free as it's above your natural level (so the championship historically)?


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 16, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Who they?



The only team in London to win the Eurpean Cup


----------



## hash tag (Dec 16, 2016)

Europe? You can forget that now we are coming out


----------



## sealion (Dec 16, 2016)

hash tag said:


> No worries. Everything will be all right after Saturday. Trust me


December 2016


----------



## sealion (Dec 16, 2016)

Have the ultros released a christmas single this year ?


----------



## passenger (Dec 16, 2016)

bromley said:


> Surely the premiership is stress free as it's above your natural level (so the championship historically)?


yes just above league one as well


----------



## passenger (Dec 16, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> December 2016


Lets hope for a draw then


----------



## hash tag (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## passenger (Dec 17, 2016)

come on Palace we can do this  hi hash tag you there ?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 17, 2016)

I wish. Long term sickie I am afraid.
Bleeding priveledged, entitled northerners.


----------



## passenger (Dec 17, 2016)

well i thought we played well,just beaten by the Champions (it hurts to say) 
the goalie  fucked it up in the long run and we really never looked like scoring  
witch don`t really help ... so lets hope the lot below us lose


----------



## hash tag (Dec 22, 2016)

I know my head is a mess today but I see that we are in a race for two seperate multi million pound strikers ( Gestede & Mitrovic ). I thought we were having defensive problems lately


----------



## ffsear (Dec 22, 2016)

passenger said:


> back to stress free Championship football



Turn up at half time,  pick a seat,  any seat!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 22, 2016)

and hes gone...


----------



## bromley (Dec 22, 2016)

Told you he was shit.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 22, 2016)

That's a shame. Football generally, could do with more stability...


----------



## Maggot (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## tommers (Dec 22, 2016)

Fat Sam incoming


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 22, 2016)

Klinsmann.  Thats who my money is on


----------



## hash tag (Dec 22, 2016)

As mentioned earlier, the unemployed Ruskin old boy; Roy Hodgson?


----------



## Argonia (Dec 22, 2016)

Gareth Southgate


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 22, 2016)

You're not dancing any more...you're not...etc etc


----------



## passenger (Dec 22, 2016)

I think big Sam has had a deal for ready`s


----------



## hash tag (Dec 22, 2016)

I woudn't bet on it


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 22, 2016)

passenger said:


> I think big Sam has had a deal for ready`s


I think he's got a deal with Rennies


----------



## sealion (Dec 22, 2016)

Shame he is gone. I was enjoying the meltdown that premier football fans have.


----------



## bromley (Dec 22, 2016)

So much compensation did he get this time?


----------



## bromley (Dec 22, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> Klinsmann.  Thats who my money is on



Not much I hope. 

Big Sam will keep you up.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 22, 2016)

American owners. Ex American coach.  He wants to get back into the Premiership. And betting was suspended when he was 50/1 earlier. 

Stranger things have happened.  Look at Bob 'PK' Bradley


----------



## ffsear (Dec 22, 2016)

bromley said:


> So much compensation did he get this time?


 
5 mil,  mostly funded by tony pulis


----------



## ffsear (Dec 22, 2016)

Please big Sam,  thia time last year we were on a roll and he derailed us with Sunderland


----------



## sealion (Dec 22, 2016)

ffsear said:


> 5 mil,


Fucking hell.


----------



## bromley (Dec 22, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> American owners. Ex American coach.  He wants to get back into the Premiership. And betting was suspended when he was 50/1 earlier.
> 
> Stranger things have happened.  Look at Bob 'PK' Bradley


----------



## passenger (Dec 22, 2016)

bromley said:


> So much compensation did he get this time?


He sounds like he was  your evil stepmother


----------



## hash tag (Dec 23, 2016)

American owners. nickname Eagles. Uncle Sam would fit in nicely.


----------



## bromley (Dec 23, 2016)

passenger said:


> He sounds like he was  your evil stepmother


More like ex wife! 

Mental how someone so incompetent can earn so much.


----------



## bromley (Dec 23, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> American owners. Ex American coach.  He wants to get back into the Premiership. And betting was suspended when he was 50/1 earlier.
> 
> Stranger things have happened.  Look at Bob 'PK' Bradley


How much did you lose?


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 23, 2016)

Nothing. It was a figure of speech


----------



## hash tag (Dec 23, 2016)

He's in then. Never relegated. Promoted to premiership with two teams and a 33% win rate which is one of the best. Oh. And England's most successful ever manager


----------



## passenger (Dec 23, 2016)

hash tag said:


> He's in then. Never relegated. Promoted to premiership with two teams and a 33% win rate which is one of the best. Oh. And England's most successful ever manager


and we can still call him Super Al


----------



## sealion (Dec 23, 2016)

bromley said:


> Mental how someone so incompetent can earn so much



Holloway is a master at it. He will be sacked at Qpr and paid in full, what  a fucking gig  and repeat.


----------



## sealion (Dec 23, 2016)

passenger said:


> and we can still call him Super Al


Are you happy with fs getting the job ?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2016)

The shame.


----------



## passenger (Dec 23, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Are you happy with fs getting the job ?


Yes can`t afford to be complacent now, best play safe and hope for the best


----------



## sealion (Dec 23, 2016)

passenger said:


> Yes can`t afford to be complacent now, best play safe and hope for the best


You probably won't see many goals scored or kamakazi defending but he will keep you mid table.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 24, 2016)

So... penalty for being a bent cunt? 1 million quid, a couple of months off on some private island, and a new job. 

Lovely.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 24, 2016)

Simon Jordan likes him, so thats OK.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 24, 2016)

*Allar allar allardyce, allar allar allardyce, everytime we score we cry, allar allar allardyce, everytime we score we cry. *


----------



## tommers (Dec 24, 2016)

Welcome to paradise.


----------



## tommers (Dec 24, 2016)

Thing is, he isn't just a long ball merchant but he doesn't give a shit about whether you are entertained or not. Doesn't matter to him in the slightest. His view is that if you are winning or not losing then that's all that matters. 

He'll play percentage football, he'll bring in some experience, you'll have a "character" to lead the team and the fans will fall out with him sometime next season. 

I really like him as a character so glad he's back.  And don't forget that we were 4th at Xmas under him or something a couple of years ago.


----------



## bromley (Dec 24, 2016)

AverageJoe said:


> Nothing. It was a figure of speech


Only if you're a Nigel.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 24, 2016)

Someone said on other threads somewhere about being paid to do a job, end of. I have just read that fs on top of his salary he has been offered a bonus of £4M if he keeps us up.
FFS. That is his job, that is what he will be paid to do, isn't it? This is just whatswrong with footie these days. I think I'll go back to Croydon.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 24, 2016)

bromley said:


> Only if you're a Nigel.



I'm not allowed to bet because of my job


----------



## sealion (Dec 24, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I think I'll go back to Croydon.


I feel for you man.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 24, 2016)

I'll need to find out what league etc. They are in first! Do they still play in Croydon arena, Albert road is it?


----------



## Maggot (Dec 25, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Someone said on other threads somewhere about being paid to do a job, end of. I have just read that fs on top of his salary he has been offered a bonus of £4M if he keeps us up.
> FFS. That is his job, that is what he will be paid to do, isn't it? This is just whatswrong with footie these days. I think I'll go back to Croydon.


It's a lot of money, but bonuses are nothing new, they have been around for a long time. 

 

Bit of gossip. When Big Sam signed they needed an XXL shirt from the club shop. The shop had just sold it's last Shirt in that size, and the manager of the shop rushed after the customer who had bought the shirt and paid him twice the price to get it back. That's the one he is wearing in this pic.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 26, 2016)

Well, good start


----------



## passenger (Dec 26, 2016)

not bad. at all hash tag a takeaway point and all round full on match


----------



## Cosmic (Dec 27, 2016)

hash tag said:


> Well, good start


Two points lost, they should have won it, but at least they didn't lose. I'd say a reasonable start, could do better. The Eagles need to start getting some clean sheets under their belt and build from that.


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2016)

Gone right off Palace now that the dodgy cunt Sam is in charge.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 27, 2016)

My post was after we had scored...business as normal really; threw away the game.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 1, 2017)

I am sure things will get better in 2017.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 3, 2017)

I understand that tonight is Wilf's last game before disappearing to play in the African Nations Cup. On the other side of the coin, we welcome back Wayne Routledge! 
I won't/cannot tempt fate about tonight!


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 3, 2017)

editor said:


> Gone right off Palace now that the dodgy cunt Sam is in charge.


And you were such a fan before, eh?


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 3, 2017)

God, the Emirates is weird.  Just no atmosphere generated by the home fans at all.  It's only when they score and you hear the roar that you are reminded that you're in a massive stadium with a huge crowd. Arsenal used to have a great tradition of vocal support (I'm going back a long way there).


----------



## ffsear (Jan 3, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> God, the Emirates is weird.  Just no atmosphere generated by the home fans at all.  It's only when they score and you hear the roar that you are reminded that you're in a massive stadium with a huge crowd. Arsenal used to have a great tradition of vocal support (I'm going back a long way there).




I was in the home end.  Fucking Library! 

Was nice to watch our fans though!


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> And you were such a fan before, eh?


I'd always wanted to like Palace because I liked the ground and know loads of their fans, even if I thought the Ultras thing was well naff.


----------



## sealion (Jan 3, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Arsenal used to have a great tradition of vocal support


Who can no longer afford the top heavy ticket prices.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 3, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Who can no longer afford the top heavy ticket prices.


Seems to be the case .


----------



## sealion (Jan 3, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Seems to be the case .


It is a lot louder at the library when they have a league cup game. It is cheaper and brings out the old school support who make some noise. Premier league fans in general are only there for the big games , don't necessarily support either team nor know the songs.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 3, 2017)

It's ridiculous that we are playing tonight, just over 48 hours since the Arsenal game. Why couldn't we play tomorrow instead?


----------



## sealion (Jan 3, 2017)

Pardew is looking for work  could do a job.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 3, 2017)

So much for the Allardyce bounce


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 3, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> It is a lot louder at the library when they have a league cup game. It is cheaper and brings out the old school support who make some noise. Premier league fans in general are only there for the big games , don't necessarily support either team nor know the songs.



This is definitely the case at the Bridge.
Should be a good atmosphere for Spurs v Chelsea though, especially after last year's shenanigans.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2017)

I was there last night. To me you look like nailed on relegation fodder. Cabye and wilf look the only players who would make it into other prem teams. A bit of quality around the box, and you look like conceeding.

should have sacked Alan nice teeth Pardew months ago.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2017)

and their second goal was not a weak goal. It was a lovely worked goal resulting from about twenty passes that were cutting you up all over the place.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> I was there last night. To me you look like nailed on relegation fodder. Cabye and wilf look the only players who would make it into other prem teams. A bit of quality around the box, and you look like conceeding.
> 
> should have sacked Alan nice teeth Pardew months ago.



Benteke was a fine player. Wilf only ever plays for part of the match and is now of to Africa for a while.

Where to start? According to Sam "We're going to survive by beating teams in the bottom half." Fair comment, no surprise BUT the Swans have had 4 wins this season, guess who 2 of those were against. Where Crystal Palace's relegation battle will be won or lost

Oh we are doomed I tell ye, doomed.


----------



## ffsear (Jan 4, 2017)

Need to spend about 40 Million on defenders i think!   Our current back line would struggle in the championship.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2017)

how long is bentekke out for?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2017)

i remember reading the Nigel forums pre-season, how great their team was on paper, best squad in years, top ten finish etc.

do football fans not realise that other teams exist, building their own quality teams?? 

i've seen it with millwall fans. "oh we have XYandZ so should walk the league", but they forget that the most of the other teams have XYZ and ABC as well!


----------



## sealion (Jan 4, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> Alan nice teeth Pardew


----------



## sealion (Jan 4, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> i remember reading the Nigel forums pre-season, how great their team was on paper, best squad in years, top ten finish etc.
> 
> do football fans not realise that other teams exist, building their own quality teams??


Blinded by all the money rolling in. But you can't make a racehorse out of a donkey.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> i remember reading the Nigel forums pre-season, how great their team was on paper, best squad in years, top ten finish etc.
> 
> do football fans not realise that other teams exist, building their own quality teams??
> 
> i've seen it with millwall fans. "oh we have XYandZ so should walk the league", but they forget that the most of the other teams have XYZ and ABC as well!



Nigel? I am guessing the Palace historian, the Rev. Nigel Sands. He should know better. The team of the eighties, oh how we forget. Best team in living memory.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Blinded by all the money rolling in. But you can't make a racehorse out of a donkey.



A supposedly religious mate of mine called Swindlhurst a fucking donkey, when we were sat just behind his and other players wives and girlfriends!


----------



## sealion (Jan 4, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Nigel? I am guessing the Palace historian, the Rev. Nigel Sands. He should know better. The team of the eighties, oh how we forget. Best team in living memory.



The team of the eighties that was relegated in 1981.


----------



## sealion (Jan 4, 2017)

hash tag said:


> A supposedly religious mate of mine called Swindlhurst a fucking donkey, when we were sat just behind his and other players wives and girlfriends!


The lunatic.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2017)

I can't remember tha game, it was at home, we were at the back of the old stand, Whitehorse end and Swindlehurst was not having one of his better days.
Gilbert and Nicholas reminded me of the young twins in slapshot for their fighting, never say die spirit.


----------



## sealion (Jan 4, 2017)

hash tag said:


> never say die spirit.


Half the problem in the premier mate. Players don't care or have an affiliation to the club or fans, it's just a job to them and will follow the money. Football is dying on it's arse at the moment. Fuck the premier league and all that it brings.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2017)

So agree, which is why I suggested I might go back and see Croydon again. Though in all seriousness, when I get around to it, I shall probably go to the Bees, which are much more agreeable.


----------



## sealion (Jan 4, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Bees,


Barnet ?


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2017)

Brentford.


----------



## sealion (Jan 4, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Brentford.


It's a nice old ground and a good away day when the weather is good.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 4, 2017)

Glory hunting!
Last time I was there, it was turn up and pay, no membership, pay in advance nonsense and a pub on 3 out of 4 corners.
Good, friendly stadium and good honest football. Saying that, they are in the process of building a new stadium


----------



## passenger (Jan 4, 2017)

What has gone wrong with this  team, on paper we look good, but so many have gone missing i.e Punchen (shocking) ,Dann etc the fitness levels very are poor a lot of the money we spent has been on very average players, in a nutshell Pardew has left in a bit of a mess the question is can big Sam save us and will the board spend money on good players.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 4, 2017)

Maggot said:


> It's ridiculous that we are playing tonight, just over 48 hours since the Arsenal game. Why couldn't we play tomorrow instead?


I think this is partially why we were so bad yesterday. Things will improve.


----------



## bromley (Jan 5, 2017)

Things will (sadly) improve for you because you've got from a hopeless manager to one who is very able at getting the best from limited players.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah right. Fat bastard who has been eaten all the pies.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 5, 2017)

bromley said:


> Things will (sadly) improve for you because you've got from a hopeless manager to one who is very able at getting the best from limited players.


its very worrying that they've got a calm head who can carve out results. Nigel Pardew was an absolute god send - a narcacistic dancing lunatic who was really working hard at turning them into dog shit. What made him even more favourable was that he sold off all the leaders and galvanisers amd replaced them with Mr cut inside and lose it Townsend and only if its on my head "tekkers".

as for that new classic palace light show, I've seen more exciting lights on the purley way.

we'll be playing each other in three years at the very most.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 5, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Half the problem in the premier mate. Players don't care or have an affiliation to the club or fans, it's just a job to them and will follow the money. Football is dying on it's arse at the moment. Fuck the premier league and all that it brings.


id get bored I think of knowing my club will be in a dog fight or mid table at best each and every year, and that the grounds I am watching the game in are full of 50k a year Steve's from Accounts and fans who don't even know clubs like millwall exist.


----------



## sealion (Jan 5, 2017)

bromley said:


> Things will (sadly) improve for you because you've got from a hopeless manager to one who is very able at getting the best from limited players.


Possibly not. Sam is a money man and could walk tomorrow with his contract paid in full if they sack him.Win win for the managers of Sams ilk. The game has moved on from hoof and hope.


----------



## sealion (Jan 5, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> id get bored I think of knowing my club will be in a dog fight or mid table at best each and every year, and that the grounds I am watching the game in are full of 50k a year Steve's from Accounts and fans who don't even know clubs like millwall exist.


They are welcome to it. It is funny reading premier teams forums when they get beat  fucking hell the entitlement these people think they have cause they paid 50 notes to watch there current team.


----------



## sealion (Jan 5, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> I've seen more exciting lights on the purley way.


----------



## ffsear (Jan 5, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> 50k a year Steve's from Accounts and fans who don't even know clubs like millwall exist.



fair point,  i couldn't name 1 Millwall player


----------



## sealion (Jan 5, 2017)

I met a (lost) palace fan today in bermo on my way to the ground for Charlton tickets. He was a turnstile safety officer going to do checks. Gave me a lift and had a good chat about football and he said he would rather palace played back in the championship. All he wants is to see his team win some football matches and not be treated like a cash cow by the club. A lot of his palace mates are knocking it on the head and go to lower league games instead. He was a decent fella so i have invited him to a wall game of his choice. I await his call.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 5, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> I met a (lost) palace fan today in bermo on my way to the ground for Charlton tickets. He was a turnstile safety officer going to do checks. Gave me a lift and had a good chat about football and he said he would rather palace played back in the championship. All he wants is to see his team win some football matches and not be treated like a cash cow by the club. A lot of his palace mates are knocking it on the head and go to lower league games instead. He was a decent fella so i have invited him to a wall game of his choice. I await his call.


that's such a palace type job


----------



## sealion (Jan 5, 2017)

ffsear said:


> fair point,  i couldn't name 1 Millwall player


I know palace are very keen one one of ours at the moment. Ben Thompson- great player and has the potential to play much higher up the leagues.


----------



## sealion (Jan 5, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> that's such a palace type job


I did mention that to him mate. 'don't you fucking start en all' he said. Genuine nice bloke i have to say.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 5, 2017)

We had a bt chap come around that was a palace fan. My wife who knows little about football said "oh you're a Nigel! Hello Nigel! Hah ha ha Nigel!". She doesn't really understand and thought he'd love a bit of terrace banter.

if looks could kill, she said.


----------



## sealion (Jan 5, 2017)

So mate how did you get a job as a turnstile safety officer ? Well i just turned up at the interview and everything just clicked,,,,


----------



## sealion (Jan 5, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> We had a bt chap come around that was a palace fan. My wife who knows little about football said "oh you're a Nigel! Hello Nigel! Hah ha ha Nigel!". She doesn't really understand and thought he'd love a bit of terrace banter.
> 
> if looks could kill, she said.


Could be a nasty banner erected outside yours if he decides to take it to another level.


----------



## sealion (Jan 5, 2017)

Anyway back to football chat. Palace won't go down.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 5, 2017)

you didn't see them the other night!

for a team who nearly went bust I have to give them some credit, they've done well getting where they have.


----------



## bromley (Jan 5, 2017)

Nigel Pardew!


----------



## sealion (Jan 5, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> you didn't see them the other night!
> 
> for a team who nearly went bust I have to give them some credit, they've done well getting where they have.


Yes, They are well run and will probably bounce back within a few year when they get relegated. If you are going to have a fan run the club it is important that he is not an emotional loon ala the orange geezer.


----------



## sealion (Jan 5, 2017)

bromley said:


> Nigel Pardew!


Got my tickets today for your place mate. Should be a good day out.


----------



## passenger (Jan 6, 2017)

And now for something completely different, a Tank...


----------



## bromley (Jan 6, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Got my tickets today for your place mate. Should be a good day out.


 Should be for you! Not sure if I'll go or continue my home games boycott.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 7, 2017)

2 points from a possible 12; it's going well for the big white saviour. Next up, a "shambles"!


----------



## Maggot (Jan 7, 2017)

hash tag said:


> 2 points from a possible 12; it's going well for the big white saviour. Next up, a "shambles"!


You don't get points in FA Cup games.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 7, 2017)

Don't be picky, you know what I mean...


----------



## tommers (Jan 7, 2017)

It's ok you've got us next I think. 

When a shitty force meets a really crap object.


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 7, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> So mate how did you get a job as a turnstile safety officer ? Well i just turned up at the interview and everything just clicked,,,,



"Hows's the job going?"

" I dunno, I feel like I'm going round in circles every day to get my job done" 

Nice win today btw Sea Lion


----------



## ffsear (Jan 7, 2017)

sam's done a deal with bolton...  "i'll get ya the replay"


----------



## sealion (Jan 7, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Nice win today btw Sea Lion


Cheers mate. it was an enjoyable game. Bournemouth fans are terrible not a peep from them. The away end looked like a still life mural.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 8, 2017)

ffsear said:


> sam's done a deal with bolton...  "i'll get ya the replay"



Just how many times can you sell your granny?


----------



## hash tag (Jan 13, 2017)

Christian Benteke not for sale - Crystal Palace boss Sam Allardyce Well, thats that then!

So, the shambles, there may be trouble ahead! Something tells me Sam will not be breaking his duck this weekend 
Difficult seeing him breaking his duck at least until February to be honest.


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Something tells me Sam will not be breaking his duck this weekend



Huh? Why ever not? If you can't beat a team who are spiritually totally adrift, who have lost their best player, are about to lose their manager and are playing in a soulless athletics bowl filled with fans too busy fighting each other and the stewards to even watch the game, then who the fuck are you going to beat?


----------



## passenger (Jan 13, 2017)

Exactly tommers that's why where going down


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2017)

passenger said:


> Exactly tommers that's why where going down


Hahaha. Should be a great match.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 13, 2017)

As a Glazier (of old) I have come to fear the worst and hope for the best and am often not dissapointed  It stands the test of time this weekend.
I understand that this was penned against Palace on 14th October 2015......

*"We’ve got Payet, Dimitri Payet! I just don’t think you understand. He’s Super Slavs man, he’s better than Zidane.  We’ve got Dimitri Payet!”

Not for much longer. Seriously, a player wants away, get shot; don't let his moods and morale drag the whole club further down.

BTW isn't the stadium under a foot or two of snow and doesn't get sun into it? 
*


----------



## passenger (Jan 13, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Cheers mate. it was an enjoyable game. Bournemouth fans are terrible not a peep from them. The away end looked like a still life mural.


FA Cup 4th rd Millwall v Watford live on BBC 12.00 Sunday


----------



## sealion (Jan 13, 2017)

hash tag said:


> BTW isn't the stadium under a foot or two of snow


If it is you won't see the dildo brothers nor Brady the little spivvy cunts.


----------



## sealion (Jan 13, 2017)

passenger said:


> FA Cup 4th rd Millwall v Watford live on BBC 12.00 Sunday


Shit draw but winnable i suppose. Wanted you lot or a big club away.


----------



## passenger (Jan 13, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> If it is you won't see the dildo brothers nor Brady the little spivvy cunts.


----------



## sealion (Jan 13, 2017)

London bridge could be interesting tomorrow. Wall,Palace,Anoraks and the hamsters will all be about ( and a tonne of old bill with those fucking cameras). Let you have a tear up so they can film you.


----------



## passenger (Jan 13, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Shit draw but winnable i suppose. Wanted you lot or a big club away.


You got Watford a nice
 romantic tie God  Bless Graham Taylor a true gent


----------



## sealion (Jan 13, 2017)

passenger said:


> You got Watford a nice
> romantic tie God  Bless Graham Taylor a true gent


Yep and kenny jacket played for him.


----------



## sealion (Jan 13, 2017)

Hamsters havn't scored in three games. Sam out to prove the midget skanks wrong = 1-0 palace.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 13, 2017)

£12.5m for Jeff Schlupp [emoji23]


----------



## passenger (Jan 13, 2017)

I think 2-1 Palace we need this one, for  Sam Allardyce (Millwall player in 80`s)


----------



## sealion (Jan 13, 2017)

passenger said:


> I think 2-1 Palace we need this one, for  Sam Allardyce (Millwall player in 80`s)








He was shit and pissed off to America.


----------



## passenger (Jan 13, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> He was shit and pissed off to America.


lol he was my hero when he played for Bolton ,remember the cards with chewing gum


----------



## sealion (Jan 13, 2017)

passenger said:


> remember the cards with chewing gum


The brown envelopes, backhanders at motorway service stations , offshore bank accounts,,,,,,By eck those were the days.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 14, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> London bridge could be interesting tomorrow. Wall,Palace,Anoraks and the hamsters will all be about ( and a tonne of old bill with those fucking cameras). Let you have a tear up so they can film you.



Don't forget Millwall are away at the Addicks today as well 

ps my other half is a hamster


----------



## hash tag (Jan 14, 2017)

It's not over until fat Sam sings....


----------



## Maggot (Jan 14, 2017)

It is now.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 14, 2017)

Come on , own up, who wanted pardew out?


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Hamsters havn't scored in three games. Sam out to prove the midget skanks wrong = 1-0 palace.


Only joking.


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2017)

Agent sam


----------



## passenger (Jan 14, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Come on , own up, who wanted pardew out?


not me I loved the man .honest


----------



## passenger (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 14, 2017)

if benteke is worth 32 million then Steve Morison is worth about 26million and I'm worth 800k - FACT


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 14, 2017)

and my old man who is 76 and had a knee replacement is worth 15k


----------



## hash tag (Jan 15, 2017)

I couldn't listen yesterday but I sense that heads are drop and the fight has left the players. To go down fighting is one thing but to go down without trying is just sad. It's nothing we haven't seen before thoough


----------



## hash tag (Jan 16, 2017)

We probably won't even have the likes of Millwall or Brighton to look forward to next season!


----------



## sealion (Jan 16, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> and my old man who is 76 and had a knee replacement is worth 15k


Gotta be worth 20k if he has had the knee upgrade. #could do a job.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 16, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Gotta be worth 20k if he has had the knee upgrade. #could do a job.


#midfieldgeneral


----------



## bromley (Jan 16, 2017)

hash tag said:


> We probably won't even have the likes of Millwall or Brighton to look forward to next season!


You obviously haven't been paying attention to the top of the championship.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 16, 2017)

Brighton are looking a good bet for automatic promotion as for Millwall?
BTW. Gayle, first player to hit 20 in a season for the geordies since Shearer


----------



## bromley (Jan 16, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Brighton are looking a good bet for automatic promotion as for Millwall?
> BTW. Gayle, first player to hit 20 in a season for the geordies since Shearer


I need to give my contact lenses a wipe before commenting!


----------



## hash tag (Jan 16, 2017)

Try telling that to Sam!


----------



## sealion (Jan 16, 2017)

bromley said:


> I need to give my contact lenses a wipe before commenting!


----------



## sealion (Jan 16, 2017)

A nice tune to lighten the mood.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 16, 2017)

32 million for a sub par glen murrey

#premiership


----------



## Maggot (Jan 17, 2017)

Anyone got a good stream for the Bolton game?  My usual source isn't working.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 17, 2017)

Phew. That will be a big boost to confidence


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 17, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Anyone got a good stream for the Bolton game?  My usual source isn't working.


It wasn't televised anywhere in the world.  You weren't alone - apparently Wilf was on Twitter asking people for a stream!


----------



## hash tag (Jan 18, 2017)

I fear you did not miss much


----------



## hash tag (Jan 19, 2017)

A blast from the past; Alan Birchenall, a Glazier  Bloody hell, these names ring bells Crystal Palace - Squad 1970/1971
Apparently he was a top scorer one season with 10 goals.
He popped into my box on late night radio last night saying how charasmatic he was and how he had not been well.
I notice the clip is with Adi Akinbiyi! Leicester City ambassador Alan Birchenall collapses at awards night
Seems like he was a great advocate and ambassador for the game. I of course, wish him well.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 26, 2017)

(It's very quoet) has he gone yet?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 27, 2017)

hash tag said:


> A blast from the past; Alan Birchenall, a Glazier  Bloody hell, these names ring bells Crystal Palace - Squad 1970/1971
> Apparently he was a top scorer one season with 10 goals.
> He popped into my box on late night radio last night saying how charasmatic he was and how he had not been well.
> I notice the clip is with Adi Akinbiyi! Leicester City ambassador Alan Birchenall collapses at awards night
> Seems like he was a great advocate and ambassador for the game. I of course, wish him well.



old school proper football boots.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 27, 2017)

Sorry for the Sun link, but this was Brede Hangelands "laziest 11 players". Three of them are Palace players, two of them currently playing. Pardew gets a mention too.

Brede Hangeland names Emmanuel Adebayor in his extraordinary 'Lazy XI', claiming the striker would wolf down cakes in the gym


----------



## Argonia (Jan 27, 2017)

imposs1904 said:


> old school proper football boots.



They look more like plimsolls.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 27, 2017)

It's not relevant, innit

Zaha hits out at 'lies' after Hangeland labels Palace star lazy


----------



## bromley (Jan 28, 2017)

Only 13k for the visit of man City, I assume there was a boycott for some reason?


----------



## passenger (Jan 28, 2017)

No boycott more no hope


----------



## sealion (Jan 28, 2017)

Next five fixtures will define your season. Do badly in them and it's down you go.


----------



## sealion (Jan 28, 2017)

passenger said:


> No boycott more no hope


Best fans in the country allegedly.  Did the ultros turnout today ? would have been a nice change from that modern football crap, a traditional fa cup tie to savor.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 28, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Next five fixtures will define your season. Do badly in them and it's down you go.



this.


----------



## sealion (Jan 29, 2017)

hash tag said:


> It's not relevant, innit
> 
> Zaha hits out at 'lies' after Hangeland labels Palace star lazy


Is true that Zaha is going to be sold ?


----------



## hash tag (Jan 30, 2017)

Alan Pardew was looking very happy after the Sutton match yesterday.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 30, 2017)

Wow, some positive news: Schlupp injury not as bad as initially feared.  Should be back for Sunderland .

Interested to see what we can do with Schlupp and van Aanholt on the left, and Wilf on the right (if he stays  ).


----------



## hash tag (Jan 31, 2017)

Something Ive never done before; looked up a bit o background on a player. Not Sure Van Anholt was such a brilliant move "nothing short of a defensive liability" "t is no coincidence that only 15 of his league appearances - less than one in five - for the club have resulted in clean sheets." Then there were the health/heart scares!


Offloading Patrick van Aanholt for £14m is January coup for Sunderland


----------



## Maggot (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh yes! Our revival starts here


----------



## passenger (Jan 31, 2017)

What a great feeling to win, looked like a good performance and some great business in the market
still 2 points off the swans, a very happy chap tonight


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 31, 2017)

Passion!:


----------



## passenger (Jan 31, 2017)

He played so well could be our new Wrighty


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 31, 2017)

Euro League beckons again


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 31, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Passion!:


more like "yyessss I'm not two Bob!"


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 31, 2017)

passenger said:


> What a great feeling to win, looked like a good performance and some great business in the market
> still 2 points off the swans, a very happy chap tonight


I watched a stream in the hope bmuff won. Yeah it was a good performance, actually dug in and showed a bit of fight for once.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 31, 2017)

Passion!:


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 31, 2017)

Passion!:


----------



## hash tag (Feb 1, 2017)

One win, some much excitement!


----------



## hash tag (Feb 1, 2017)

There are rumours it is one of our newbies Premier League star 'forced to transfer miles away after having baby with fan'


----------



## sealion (Feb 1, 2017)

Thats not passion ffs it's relief . First win since the beginning of december. Two wins since september way to go eagles.


----------



## sealion (Feb 1, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> more like "yyessss I'm not two Bob!"


or " what a touch i get more money"


----------



## sealion (Feb 1, 2017)

passenger said:


> He played so well could be our new Wrighty


Is he off to Arsenal then ?


----------



## passenger (Feb 1, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Is he off to Arsenal then ?


Yeah exactly  but his going to keep us up first


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 1, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Thats not passion ffs it's relief . First win since the beginning of december. Two wins since september way to go eagles.


Relief?  I'll take relief at this stage!


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 1, 2017)

Aside from the goals obviously, my highlight of the game was McArthur's block tackle, which summed up the change of attitude we showed on Tuesday night:


----------



## sealion (Feb 2, 2017)

passenger said:


> Yeah exactly  but his going to keep us up first


Sadly Sam has got a few decent lumps in for you. Another season of misery in the prem for you awaits.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 2, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Sadly Sam has got a few decent lumps in for you. Another season of misery in the prem for you awaits.


Every season in the Prem is a joy for us. 

Of course we'd be much happier where you are, playing the likes of Fleetwood and Rochdale


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 2, 2017)

These premier league years have been extremely enjoyable (mind you, so was our promotion season in the championship). In fact, despite being involved in relegation scraps before, this past few weeks has been the only glum period we've had really. Not so much because of the losses themselves but because there's been such negativity around the place. I'd  like to see us shake that off now if possible.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 2, 2017)

"only glum period we've had really"...You have not followed the Place for long then. Forget the relegation in 2004 what about Noades ownership, then we got Goldberg and his disastrous deals with the likes of Venables and going bust and being saved at the 11th hour by Jordan and nearly going bust again. Times now are not brilliant but not nearly as bad as they have been. 
As mentioned before, we are a roller coaster club; bouncing up and down is what we do and makes life interesting.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm talking about our current stint in the prem, in response to previous posts. Don't worry, I've been around long enough to remember some truly glum times .


----------



## passenger (Feb 2, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Sadly Sam has got a few decent lumps in for you. Another season of misery in the prem for you awaits.


yeah i'm starting to think this it is like having your nails pulled out
and paying good  money   for it


----------



## sealion (Feb 2, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Every season in the Prem is a joy for us.
> 
> Of course we'd be much happier where you are, playing the likes of Fleetwood and Rochdale


We are used to it and just happy see the team win some games. If you are shit and getting beat every week i don't think it matters what league you are in. Isn't that what football is all about ? seeing your team win and not how much money your chairman and investors are gleaming from the club.


----------



## sealion (Feb 2, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Every season in the Prem is a joy for us.


Not according to your forums, league table or fans i bump into.


----------



## ffsear (Feb 2, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> We are used to it and just happy see the team win some games. If you are shit and getting beat every week i don't think it matters what league you are in. Isn't that what football is all about ? seeing your team win and not how much money your chairman and investors are gleaming from the club.




You remind me of the "FA cup don't matter"  type fan,  who then cancels his holiday when his team makes the semi final.


----------



## sealion (Feb 2, 2017)

Just thinking that we have beaten more prem teams this year than you have.


----------



## ffsear (Feb 2, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> . Isn't that what football is all about ? seeing your team win




Yes,  i want to win every game!   Win every game and you strangely end up in the prem.


----------



## sealion (Feb 2, 2017)

ffsear said:


> You remind me of the "FA cup don't matter"  type fan,  who then cancels his holiday when his team makes the semi final.


Nice try mate but wrong again. I hate wembley for a day out and didn't even bother with our last trip there for the play offs. Corporate dump and soulless  !


----------



## sealion (Feb 2, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Yes,  i want to win every game!   Win every game and you strangely end up in the prem.


Nice try mate but wrong again. I said win some games. But you know that and chose not to quote that bit. How are you anyway ? Have you enjoyed your season so far ?


----------



## sealion (Feb 2, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Yes, i want to win every game! Win every game and you strangely end up in the prem.


Then it's all downhill from there for many a club. I suppose you are lucky to have your chairmen and not a money grabbing loon.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 2, 2017)

IF Leicester were to drop, would this be the first time the defending champions have been relegated?


----------



## ffsear (Feb 2, 2017)

hash tag said:


> IF Leicester were to drop, would this be the first time the defending champions have been relegated?



Defending yea,

Blackburn obs only other champs relegated


----------



## ffsear (Feb 2, 2017)

Prem champions that is,  I think it happened to Man City years ago!


----------



## bromley (Feb 2, 2017)

What about a team who were top of the table on boxing day and relegated that very same season, has that ever happened?

Rochdale and Fleetwood are class away days for the record.


----------



## passenger (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah bromley i think a team called Charlton did ?


----------



## ffsear (Feb 2, 2017)

LOL,  i think Brighton are starting to choke.   lost 3-1 tonight


----------



## bromley (Feb 3, 2017)

When you make a reference to a season when palace weren't in the premier league and it goes over their heads.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 4, 2017)

It's not quite half time and is worth than water boarding. " your not fit to wear the shirt". 

There must be something much deeper going wrong behind the scenes.....

Bottom club- we are doomed.


----------



## tommers (Feb 4, 2017)

What the fuck is going on?


----------



## hash tag (Feb 4, 2017)

Playing like they are in the championship already...they might as well be


----------



## passenger (Feb 4, 2017)

fu kin ell shocking.. bit of a strange game they had 4 attacks and score every time 
still got 45 mins to get 4 back


----------



## hash tag (Feb 4, 2017)

I see pigs flying


----------



## passenger (Feb 4, 2017)

Well bang goes europa league qualification


----------



## bromley (Feb 4, 2017)

passenger said:


> Well bang goes europa league qualification


----------



## Maggot (Feb 4, 2017)

I went to the bar just before half time. When I left my seat it was 0-1, by the time I got served it was 0-4


----------



## billbond (Feb 4, 2017)

hash tag said:


> IF Leicester were to drop, would this be the first time the defending champions have been relegated?


No man city did it, 30s long time ago
Also think they were the highest scorers but conceded the most !


----------



## billbond (Feb 4, 2017)

bromley said:


> What about a team who were top of the table on boxing day and relegated that very same season, has that ever happened?
> 
> Rochdale and Fleetwood are class away days for the record.


Re boxing day-relegated millwall 96


----------



## bromley (Feb 4, 2017)

Maggot said:


> I went to the bar just before half time. When I left my seat it was 0-1, by the time I got served it was 0-4


I went to the bar just before half-time at the den this season, score was 0-0, by the time i reached the queue we were 2-0 down.


----------



## bromley (Feb 4, 2017)

Thugs!

Crystal Palace fan arrested by police after attempting to 'punch' Damien Delaney


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 4, 2017)

close the club.

the cheeky nigels were also trying to keep the ball when it went into the stands. Mindless hooliganism.

best supporters in the land apparently.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 4, 2017)

i think palace will improve in this last bit of the season and finish 2nd from bottom.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 4, 2017)

hash tag said:


> There must be something much deeper going wrong behind the scenes.....
> .



This in abundance.  Who were the heavies escorting big Sam off the field and why ??


----------



## ffsear (Feb 4, 2017)

I left at half time.  Utter load of shit


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 4, 2017)

ffsear said:


> I left at half time.  Utter load of shit


best supporters in the entire world.


----------



## bromley (Feb 4, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> best supporters in the entire world.


 Passion!


----------



## ffsear (Feb 4, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> best supporters in the entire world.





Millwall Forum  - Shocking attendance


----------



## sealion (Feb 4, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Every season in the Prem is a joy for us.


  Still having fun ?


----------



## ffsear (Feb 4, 2017)

bromley said:


> Passion!



The saddest thing on this thread is having to watch this clown suck up to the knuckle draggers.  Its s fucking cringe


----------



## sealion (Feb 4, 2017)

billbond said:


> Re boxing day-relegated millwall 96


He knew that and he's still dining out on it. Ain't that right bromley


----------



## sealion (Feb 4, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> i think palace will improve in this last bit of the season and finish 2nd from bottom.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 4, 2017)

ffsear said:


> You remind me of the "FA cup don't matter"  type fan,  who then cancels his holiday when his team makes the semi final.



And fucks off at half time when his team are losing.


----------



## sealion (Feb 4, 2017)

passenger said:


> yeah i'm starting to think this it is like having your nails pulled out
> and paying good  money   for it


You must be wearing falsies by now mate.


----------



## ffsear (Feb 4, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> And fucks off at half time when his team are losing.




Jog on,   I been to all but 1 home game this season.  I wernt standing for that shit today.  

Fuck em


----------



## sealion (Feb 4, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Millwall Forum  - Shocking attendance


More than you had today after 60 minutes.


----------



## sealion (Feb 4, 2017)

bromley said:


> I went to the bar just before half-time at the den this season, score was 0-0, by the time i reached the queue we were 2-0 down.


And a tenner worse off. I know alcoholics that won't drink that piss water they serve up.


----------



## sealion (Feb 4, 2017)

ffsear said:


> The saddest thing on this thread is having to watch this clown suck up to the knuckle draggers.  Its s fucking cringe


Don't let him get to you it's only banter after all.


----------



## sealion (Feb 4, 2017)

bromley said:


> Thugs!
> 
> Crystal Palace fan arrested by police after attempting to 'punch' Damien Delaney


Delaney didn't look worried and should have ironed him out. Life ban for the idiot on it's way. I wouldn't ban him,  i would make him watch that game again five times in a dark room with that lunatic drummer banging away. Oh and give him a free season ticket for next year.


----------



## pocketscience (Feb 4, 2017)

bromley said:


> Thugs!
> 
> Crystal Palace fan arrested by police after attempting to 'punch' Damien Delaney


ahem... 
Fleetwood coach (as in bus) attacked


----------



## sealion (Feb 4, 2017)

pocketscience said:


> ahem...
> Fleetwood coach (as in bus) attacked


They are a strange lot. Leaving the valium a few weeks ago when this Charlton fella flicks a fag end into the face of an oap Millwall fan then hides behind a police horse. A young wall lad weren't having none of it and ran around the horse and ko'd the Charlton div.


----------



## sealion (Feb 4, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Something Ive never done before; looked up a bit o background on a player. Not Sure Van Anholt was such a brilliant move "nothing short of a defensive liability" "t is no coincidence that only 15 of his league appearances - less than one in five - for the club have resulted in clean sheets." Then there were the health/heart scares!
> 
> 
> Offloading Patrick van Aanholt for £14m is January coup for Sunderland


Sunderland have kept two clean sheets as well. Looks like a proper mugging now. Looks like you are doomed with morale shot to bits, mercenary players that don't care, tough fixtures ahead and a fan trying to attack a player. Maybe a nice banner could get the players motivated.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 5, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Still having fun ?


Better to have loved and lost, than to have never loved.


----------



## sealion (Feb 5, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Better to have loved and lost, than to have never loved.


We have loved before they changed the name.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 5, 2017)

Deeply hurt and very sad

how soppy can you get? He sounds like your all dying of cancer or something equally serious and tragic. And compassion? Your players are getting paid a week what most people get paid in a year (((((((Nigel Players))))))


----------



## bromley (Feb 5, 2017)

ffsear said:


> The saddest thing on this thread is having to watch this clown suck up to the knuckle draggers.  Its s fucking cringe


What?

I"m responsible for making this thread what's it has become, a piss take of palace! Before I started posting here it would get 3 pages at the most. How am i sucking up to anyone?! 



Sea Lion said:


> They are a strange lot. Leaving the valium a few weeks ago when this Charlton fella flicks a fag end into the face of an oap Millwall fan then hides behind a police horse. A young wall lad weren't having none of it and ran around the horse and ko'd the Charlton div.


Ha, as if someone would throw a punch at someone next to a police horse! I didn't go to the game but heard it was just handbags after the game. 

As for the Fleetwood coach, no one has any idea. The club said it left the ground fine, CCTV shows it being fine before entering the Woolwich road, no fans have seen anything, no pictures of the damage have emerged. All very strange. Hopefully it didn't happen.

Unlike palace fans attacking stewards!

Crystal Palace fans 'punch stewards' in full-time melee at Selhurst Park after 4-0 loss to Sunderland


----------



## ffsear (Feb 5, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> Deeply hurt and very sad
> 
> how soppy can you get? He sounds like your all dying of cancer or something equally serious and tragic. And compassion? Your players are getting paid a week what most people get paid in a year (((((((Nigel Players))))))



can't be arsed to read that
i think you're the only one who reads that forum


----------



## hash tag (Feb 5, 2017)

There was a rumour that Pete the Eagle had a go at Allardyce in the tunnel after the game.

Overpaid primadonnas, without commitment to the club, who are just happy getting paid in order to but their new Bentley.


----------



## ffsear (Feb 5, 2017)

hash tag said:


> There was a rumour that Pete the Eagle had a go at Allardyce in the tunnel after the game.
> 
> Overpaid primadonnas, without commitment to the club, who are just happy getting paid in order to but their new Bentley.




the only things that are easing my mind it that only 1 of 4 of our January signings has featured so far.   so here's hoping things will get better. and we are by no means cut off,  2 points from safety.   we are in for a hell of a ride now.

also,  Deffo is in my fantasy team.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 5, 2017)

Being realistic, allardyce's record so far is rubbish. One expects a new manager to have a bit more of an impact. Is this a sign of deeper problems?
Look at the teams around us: sunderland, nuff said, hull yesterday....


----------



## sealion (Feb 5, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> Deeply hurt and very sad
> 
> how soppy can you get? He sounds like your all dying of cancer or something equally serious and tragic. And compassion? Your players are getting paid a week what most people get paid in a year (((((((Nigel Players))))))


He don't even go he is an armchair fan in america. Here is another local sufferer What becomes of the broken hearted?


----------



## sealion (Feb 5, 2017)

bromley said:


> Ha, as if someone would throw a punch at someone next to a police horse!


Why wouldn't they ? One copper on a horse can do fuck all.


----------



## sealion (Feb 5, 2017)

ffsear said:


> can't be arsed to read that
> i think you're the only one who reads that forum


Over 2000 views that thread.


----------



## sealion (Feb 5, 2017)

bromley said:


> Ha, as if someone would throw a punch at someone next to a police horse! I didn't go to the game but heard it was just handbags after the game.


This is from one of our forums,,,

The highlight of the day was after the game when plod let them out the same 
time. There was us and there was them separated by a line of police horses. 
They never learn do they ? Sure enough they started baiting us and a little 
lippy mug flicked a fag at us. A young wall was over there like a flash and 
cuffed him where upon a plod drove his horse between them. The Wall kid 
was cute though and run round the horses arse and this time sparked him ! 
By this time Charlton were wondering what to do when the bloke next to me 
said "excuse me mate", strolled over and sparked another one. As we hadn't 
stopped walking, the plod running up/down the hill rushed by us. Cue panic 
in the Charlton fans, police horses running in circles and Wall rushing up in 
case anyone was in stook. Hugely enjoyable.


----------



## ffsear (Feb 5, 2017)

im just gonna re quote this from last seasons thread.....  Some things never change



alsoknownas said:


> Ha! Pages and pages of people who supposedly 'don't care' about Palace droning on and on.  I suppose if you're a Millwall or Charlton fan at the moment then we must seem like quite an attractive target for your pent up frustration and ire.  I must say, I can't imagine what it's like to have so much interest in someone else's club.  I enjoy the rivalry with Brighton immensely, and while I recognise that there is a genuine rivalry with Millwall, it's just not something I can get excited about.  As for Charlton - I really know hardly anything about them; they're like grey goo, one of those clubs who I'd struggle to place in the league, and whose badge I'd have to struggle to bring to mind.  They're the most neutral club in any division - not nasty and odious like Millwall, but not distinctive in any way.  Even their kit is fucking boring .  I'm not surprised both sets of supporters spend their time trying to lob stones at our castle - they must be bored out of their minds!


----------



## sealion (Feb 5, 2017)

Why wouldn't other teams supporters take the piss ? Your club is a joke a fucking laughing stock and you ask for it. You call us knuckle dragging cunts and hope we go out of existence( strange for someone that don't care about us). Take it on the chin mate or use the ignore function.


----------



## ffsear (Feb 5, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> You call us knuckle dragging cunts .



that bit's actually true though


----------



## ffsear (Feb 5, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> or use the ignore function.



damn,  why didn't i think of that first


----------



## sealion (Feb 5, 2017)

ffsear said:


> damn,  why didn't i think of that first


I do say nice things about palace as well sometimes.


----------



## sealion (Feb 5, 2017)

So guys* what's your opinion on Van Aanholt since he's been at selhurst ?


----------



## bromley (Feb 5, 2017)

ffsear said:


> im just gonna re quote this from last seasons thread.....  Some things never change


Yet posts from millwall and Charlton forums have been used on their thread. Strange when you don't care.

Our kit is boring!


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 5, 2017)

bromley said:


> Yet posts from millwall and Charlton forums have been used on their thread. Strange when you don't care.
> 
> Our kit is boring!



Grey Goo  I bet that really upset you pmsl


----------



## sealion (Feb 5, 2017)

The knuckle draggers i sit with work in the stock market and a few own there own businesses. Not bad for some thick brain dead divs.


----------



## passenger (Feb 5, 2017)

ffsear I was thinking that, his given the old guard a chance bringing in the new 
players, learn from yesterday ...there is no excuse for the idiots at the end big Sam 
will sort it out


----------



## sealion (Feb 5, 2017)

ffsear said:


> im just gonna re quote this from last seasons thread.....  Some things never change


Have you ever signed up and posted on another teams forums ??


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 5, 2017)

cheese rolls.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 5, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> cheese rolls.



And people get hurt, chasing after it!


----------



## sealion (Feb 6, 2017)

Contains swearing.


----------



## bromley (Feb 6, 2017)

Would love to see how they would cope in our shoes!


----------



## hash tag (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## bromley (Feb 6, 2017)

Isn't that illegal to fake something signed by the president of the United States? How do we get the Nigel geek sentenced?!


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 6, 2017)

bromley said:


> Isn't that illegal to fake something signed by the president of the United States? How do we get the Nigel geek sentenced?!


my lawyers are working on it.


----------



## ffsear (Feb 6, 2017)

Should rename this thread "millwall and charlton fuckfest 2017"


----------



## Maggot (Feb 6, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> The knuckle draggers i sit with work in the stock market and a few own there own businesses. Not bad for some thick brain dead divs.


It's 'their', not 'there' you thick cunt.


----------



## billbond (Feb 6, 2017)

Maggot said:


> It's 'their', not 'there' you thick cunt.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 6, 2017)

I feel, to some degree, a bit sorry for Palace. One of a number of teams to try and 'effect' change before it was/is too late they changed their manager mid-season but unlike Swansea and Hull it hasn't paid off.

I thought it was harsh getting rid of Pardew but to replace him with a greedy Neanderthal like Fat Sam was folly. 

Despite the guffaws from Wall and Charlton fans Palace had established a fairly (by modern football standards) strong community bond and a solidly south London identity (I write this as a neutral btw) only to see it thrown away with the appointment of Allardyce and some of the subsequent ludicrous signings - £15m for Van Arnholt!!!

Pards - whatever his shortcomings and preening narcissism was part of that - born and raised locally, played for the club etc.

Atm Palace look dead certs for the drop and Sam and his mercenaries will all walk away with cash in the pocket and onto another lucrative contract somewhere...shame really but only themselves to blame (the board/chairman that is)


Btw - this thread should be renamed the 'South London football' thread or suminck. Makes for great lurking. Cheers


----------



## billbond (Feb 6, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Don't let him get to you it's only banter after all.


I will say one thing in all millwalls history and lets be honest there have been some bad incidents
but never as their been a attack on a player from their own club
And the the stuff about attendances is a bit lazy, if you compare Palaces crowds with say Spurs or Arsenal
then you could say their attendances are poor-pathetic
And if that had happened at the Den the media would be full of it, campaigns to close the ground etc
there has hardly been anything


----------



## billbond (Feb 6, 2017)

Cerberus said:


> I feel, to some degree, a bit sorry for Palace. One of a number of teams to try and 'effect' change before it was/is too late they changed their manager mid-season but unlike Swansea and Hull it hasn't paid off.
> 
> I thought it was harsh getting rid of Pardew but to replace him with a greedy Neanderthal like Fat Sam was folly.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 6, 2017)

where have you been, don't you know - palace are the biggest club in south london, they have the most pride, passion, community, hipsters with beards playing for them, player group hugs, passion, pride, belief, BELIEF, passion, pride, best in south london (though they nearly all live in surrey and sussex), pride, passion, belief, passion, pride, beards, eagles, cheese rolls, middle managers with mondeos.

the most up its self no mark club on planet earth


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 6, 2017)

Maggot said:


> It's 'their', not 'there' you thick cunt.


maggot's dropped a c bomb.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 6, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> where have you been, don't you know - palace are the biggest club in south london, they have the most pride, passion, community, hipsters with beards playing for them, player group hugs, passion, pride, belief, BELIEF, passion, pride, best in south london (though they nearly all live in surrey and sussex), pride, passion, belief, passion, pride, beards, eagles, cheese rolls, middle managers with mondeos.
> 
> the most up its self no mark club on planet earth




Yeah fair enough. In striving too hard to be fair and objective I neglected the 'Nigels; the dirty thirty; nifty fifty; Surrey/Sussex divs but don't all clubs contain elements of all these?

I know I've seen my fair share of wallies at Spurs over the years....but if you are telling me CPFC have more than most (& your pics might bare this out) who am I to argue 

#teamoftheeighties


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 6, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> So guys* what's your opinion on Van Aanholt since he's been at selhurst ?


Only played a couple of games, so judgement reserved, but - has just by his presence provided balance to the team.  Had a so-so game against his former club, but none of the goals came through him.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 6, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


>


The 'Pride of England' one is a bit of a stretch I'll grant you.  The rest are spot on .


----------



## ffsear (Feb 6, 2017)

This thread is gonna be fucking hilarious if we stay up.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 6, 2017)

ffsear said:


> This thread is gonna be fucking hilarious if we stay up.



This thread is hilarious anyway. Better than the New Jokes thread any day


----------



## bromley (Feb 6, 2017)

ffsear said:


> This thread is gonna be fucking hilarious  if we stay up.


----------



## bromley (Feb 6, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> This thread is hilarious anyway. Better than the New Jokes thread any day


I feel like a proud father.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 6, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Should rename this thread "millwall and charlton fuckfest 2017"



Why you leaving Chelsea out you lump of grey goo


----------



## bromley (Feb 6, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Why you leaving Chelsea out you lump of grey goo


 Because you don't fall into the bitter rival category that no one cares about, which is their usual retort.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 6, 2017)

bromley said:


> Because you don't fall into the bitter rival category that no one cares about, which is their usual retort.



But we're plastics and have racist fans and too much money  we're gonna be offended if they aren't bitter towards us especially as they are in the same league ( I think)


----------



## sealion (Feb 6, 2017)

Maggot said:


> It's 'their', not 'there' you thick cunt.


Typical wet sap nigel. Gets angry over bad grammer and gets abusive behind a keyboard.  I better be careful in case he gets really violent and paints a banner.


----------



## sealion (Feb 6, 2017)

billbond said:


> been a attack on a player from their own club


To be fair the nigel had his hands on his chest to signal he wasn't going to chuck one. But you are right about the outcry it would have brought. There would have been hard ons all round in the media and this thread if it was us.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 6, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Why you leaving Chelsea out you lump of grey goo


I don't really consider Chelsea as having much of a direct relationship to Palace (unlike Brighton and Millwall say).  Might as well bang on about Arsenal or whoever.


----------



## sealion (Feb 6, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Only played a couple of games, so judgement reserved, but - has just by his presence provided balance to the team.  Had a so-so game against his former club, but none of the goals came through him.


Did Sam bring him in to defend of attack ?


----------



## sealion (Feb 6, 2017)

bromley said:


> I feel like a proud father.


Got your tickets mate ! Two of them.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 6, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Did Sam bring him in to defend of attack ?


Well it's confusing cos we're trying to play wing-backs at the mo - so a bit of both I suppose.


----------



## sealion (Feb 6, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Well it's confusing cos we're trying to play wing-backs at the mo - so a bit of both I suppose.


Did you play a back five on Saturday ?


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 6, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Did you play a back five on Saturday ?


Yes, well 3 center-halves.  But I think 5 at the back with wingbacks is a bit misleading.  The idea is that the fullbacks are somewhat released to maraud (or in Wards case to 'plod').


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 6, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> I don't really consider Chelsea as having much of a direct relationship to Palace (unlike Brighton and Millwall say).  Might as well bang on about Arsenal or whoever.





Bet you enjoyed this though


----------



## sealion (Feb 6, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Yes, well 3 center-halves.  But I think 5 at the back with wingbacks is a bit misleading.  The idea is that the fullbacks are somewhat released to maraud (or in Wards case to 'plod').


What about Delaney will he play again  ? He dealt with that polava well.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 6, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> View attachment 100037
> 
> Bet you enjoyed this though


Oh, of course, but as reference, we quite enjoyed knocking Liverpool off their title tilt.  Similar vibe.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 6, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Bet you enjoyed this though


Can't imagine Chelsea fans have got Palace on their radar much have they?  Bigger fish to fry and all that.


----------



## sealion (Feb 6, 2017)

It makes me laugh at bods moaning that we are on there thread, Yet a quick google search will show said moaner/s  trolling other teams boards that need a log in.  fucking sad ain't it.


----------



## sealion (Feb 6, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


>


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 6, 2017)

D


alsoknownas said:


> Can't imagine Chelsea fans have got Palace on their radar much have they?  Bigger fish to fry and all that.



Nah its Tottenham and Liverpool for me. 
The better halves family is Millwall though so nah Palace ain't liked much in this house.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 6, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> D
> 
> 
> Nah its Tottenham and Liverpool for me.
> The better halves family is Millwall though so nah Palace ain't liked much in this house.


You have my sympathies mate.


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 6, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> You have my sympathies mate.



In fact Chelsea ain't liked much in this house when her family visit


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 6, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> In fact Chelsea ain't liked much in this house when her family visit


I didn't want to be too presumptuous, but I was gonna say - I bet Christmas is a bundle of laughs.


----------



## sealion (Feb 6, 2017)

I know a spurs fella that chinned his brother (west ham) in a row between there firms.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 6, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Typical wet sap nigel. Gets angry over bad grammer and gets abusive behind a keyboard.


 I don't normally pick people up on grammar, but when your post is about how Millwall fans aren't thick and you immediately disprove it


----------



## sealion (Feb 6, 2017)

Maggot said:


> I don't normally pick people up on grammar, but when your post is about how Millwall fans aren't thick and you immediately disprove it


You keep believing that you ignorant tit.

<sent from my cave using knuckletap>


----------



## Maggot (Feb 6, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Why wouldn't other teams supporters take the piss ?


 There's taking the piss and there's being completely obssessed.


----------



## ffsear (Feb 6, 2017)

sealions got the most likes though.  Probably mostly from bromley	#milwall #charlton #fuckFest2017


----------



## bromley (Feb 6, 2017)

4,720 > 3,316


----------



## ffsear (Feb 6, 2017)

bromley said:


> 4,720 > 3,316




come on statto...  look at the post to like ratio!!


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 6, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> I didn't want to be too presumptuous, but I was gonna say - I bet Christmas is a bundle of laughs.



Let's just say the C word is used far too much for a religious family gathering


----------



## bromley (Feb 7, 2017)

ffsear said:


> come on statto...  look at the post to like ratio!!






BCBlues said:


> Let's just say the C word is used far too much for a religious family gathering


Christmas?


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 7, 2017)

bromley said:


> Christmas?



Crackers, like some of the posters on here


----------



## passenger (Feb 7, 2017)

Well in some way this thread  reminds me of the old days on urban, that first  brought  me to  this place, the drugs  and football  forums  where just full of banter, if it gets to out of hand the mods get involved not the rockers  ... still miss mmmskyscraper and others


----------



## sealion (Feb 7, 2017)

passenger said:


> if it gets to out of hand the mods get involved not the rockers


Now we get a statistical analysis on post counts a grammar lesson and a few swear words from a frustrated virgin.


----------



## sealion (Feb 7, 2017)

I see you have signed a keeper.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 7, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> I see you have signed a keeper.View attachment 100097


I've seen him play. Massive improvement on hennessey.


----------



## sealion (Feb 7, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> I've seen him play. Massive improvement on hennessey.


More bottle for sure!


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 7, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> I see you have signed a keeper.View attachment 100097


If it wasn't for the shirt I would have sworn that was a millwall pitch invasion. He looks like he's having it large...


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 7, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> If it wasn't for the shirt I would have sworn that was a millwall pitch invasion. He looks like he's having it large...


get off his back, its your new keeper ffs. You lot love turning against your own.


----------



## sealion (Feb 7, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> get off his back, its your new keeper ffs. You lot love turning against your own.


Watch your spelling and use of capital letters on here mate. It makes some peoples blood boil.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 7, 2017)

.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 7, 2017)

Police escort to their OWN ground. Now stuff of south London legend


----------



## sealion (Feb 7, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> its your new keeper ffs.


I want to see him fight that eagle.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 7, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> I want to see him fight that eagle.


he's already done it and ruined him.


----------



## sealion (Feb 7, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> he's already done it and ruined him.


 Chap  and not just a goalkeeper by the sounds of it.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 7, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> get off his back, its your new keeper ffs. You lot love turning against your own.


Nah, definitely 'wall. You can tell.  Burberry cap, just the right nawty tilt; can't tie his own shoelaces; one bottle to drink, another to piss in; plus he's doing that look they all do to make sure you know they're 'not bothered about nothing' .


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 7, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Nah, definitely 'wall. You can tell.  Burberry cap, just the right nawty tilt; can't tie his own shoelaces; one bottle to drink, another to piss in; plus he's doing that look they all do to make sure you know they're 'not bothered about nothing' .


he's a naughty little cunt, ill give you that.


----------



## sealion (Feb 7, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Burberry cap,


That ain't Burberry. Anyway fake aquascutum is more classier*.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 7, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> That ain't Burberry. Anyway fake aquascutum is more classier*.


You got me on that one.  I never could tell the difference, despite growing up right next to the Burberry factory.  Wouldn't last a second in Bermondsey.


----------



## sealion (Feb 7, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> despite growing up right next to the Burberry factory


Where was that ?


----------



## Maggot (Feb 7, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> get off his back, its your new keeper ffs. You lot love turning against your own.


Not as much as you.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 7, 2017)

like the way the old bloke with the cap is still watching the match.


----------



## sealion (Feb 7, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> like the way the old bloke with the cap is still watching the match.


Make him right mate. Fifty notes for a wembley ticket ! He can watch the fight later on tv.


----------



## sealion (Feb 7, 2017)

Speaking of turning on your own,,,

That was a shocking performance by the team but the performance of some of our fans was far worse. It's clear the players confidence was shattered by half time but in what world is making cut-threat gestures at your own players acceptable?

Best fans in the premiership? We must be having a laugh. I think some of our fans need a break from football and need to find some perspective in their lives.
Reply With Quote
----------------


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 7, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Where was that ?


In Hackney actually - towards Hackney Wick from Mare Street.  We used to get coaches of Japanese tourist visit the factory outlet, wandering around the area (pre-gentrification) looking very confused.


----------



## sealion (Feb 7, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Hackney Wick from Mare Street.


I have put on a few good nights over there bitd. It's changing rapidly mind you and losing it's soul a bit. 


alsoknownas said:


> We used to get coaches of Japanese tourist visit the factory outlet,


Ah just like Bicester village if you know it. Retail park that sells low quality Burberry , Ralph etc.


----------



## billbond (Feb 7, 2017)

WHAT A RESULT FOR THE HAMLET Tonite 5-2
same score as the wall v Braintree cup game
A couple of tremendous goals, a number of wall fans in attendance and a few ex wall players
Dulwich in the Quarters , wembley bound ?  ---


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 7, 2017)

Same coke dealer.


----------



## sealion (Feb 7, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> View attachment 100113


I hope your firm aren't claiming a result for this infiltration of our end. Brave little fucker all the same.


----------



## sealion (Feb 7, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> View attachment 100113


No Burberry cap for the chimp ? Come on fella get it right.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 8, 2017)

so in light of the pictures, will palace sack him, or have a known football hooligan in the sticks for them? A thug and a bent manager, #classy


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 8, 2017)

heard he's just chinned the tea lady at Beckenham for not serving up PG tips. What a horrible little cunt.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 8, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> View attachment 100113


----------



## passenger (Feb 8, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> View attachment 100113


I spat my tea all over my laptop you fucker that is funny


----------



## hash tag (Feb 8, 2017)

Back on topic, I see the players will get a 50% pay cut when we go down and Sam looses his estimated £2m bonus.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 8, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Back on topic, I see the players will get a 50% pay cut _*when *_we go down and Sam looses his estimated £2m bonus.


If, not when.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 8, 2017)

billbond said:


> WHAT A RESULT FOR THE HAMLET Tonite 5-2
> same score as the wall v Braintree cup game
> A couple of tremendous goals, a number of wall fans in attendance and a few ex wall players
> Dulwich in the Quarters , wembley bound ?  ---


What is the relevance to Palace?


There's a whole fucking forum for discussing Hamlet.


----------



## ffsear (Feb 9, 2017)

Cant quite see it myself, but what do i know?
Sunderland have left it too late to avoid relegation, says Jamie Redknapp


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 9, 2017)

Maggot said:


> What is the relevance to Palace?
> 
> 
> There's a whole fucking forum for discussing Hamlet.



Advertising. Surely palace fans are bored of playing at top tier football already?

Also numerous ex-palace players at Dulwich. Don't you want to enjoy a bit of reflected glory?


----------



## Maggot (Feb 9, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Advertising. Surely palace fans are bored of playing at top tier football already?
> 
> Also numerous ex-palace players at Dulwich. Don't you want to enjoy a bit of reflected glory?



I get enough about Hamlet from the hipsters on here and on Facebook.

Which ex-Palace are at Dulwich?


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 9, 2017)

Maggot said:


> I get enough about Hamlet from the hipsters on here and on Facebook.
> 
> Which ex-Palace are at Dulwich?



Hipsters at Dulwich? How do Dulwich fans differ from Palace fans?

Michael Chambers is ex-palace.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 9, 2017)

Micheal Chambers? So when you say numerous players, you mean one player who has played for the youth team?


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 9, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Micheal Chambers? So when you say numerous players, you mean one player who has played for the youth team?



Do I have to name more? They are likely to have played for the youth team though. Unsurprisingly,  Isthmian league teams don't buy many championship quality players.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 9, 2017)

anyone else enjoying maggot's grumpiness?


----------



## Maggot (Feb 9, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Unsurprisingly,  Isthmian league teams don't buy many championship quality players.


You implied that they did.


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 9, 2017)

Maggot said:


> You implied that they did.



Im sad you didnt acknowledge the championship burn


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 9, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Im sad you didnt acknowledge the championship burn


When you're in the Isthmian (???) league you really don't get to burn anyone .


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 9, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> When you're in the Isthmian (???) league you really don't get to burn anyone .



Course you do. You can enjoy the football without getting caught up in promotion or relegation. While the Nigels get all hot and bothered.


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2017)

We have Brians as well B.I.G


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 10, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Course you do. You can enjoy the football without getting caught up in promotion or relegation. While the Nigels get all hot and bothered.


Small time trolling from a non-entity. If you had any balls you'd have been on this thread when we were going well. Very brave of you to jump on the bandwagon. My prediction is - if our luck turns you'll crawl right back under your pebble .


----------



## ffsear (Feb 10, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> Course you do. You can enjoy the football without getting caught up in promotion or relegation. While the Nigels get all hot and bothered.



sounds shit


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 10, 2017)

ffsear said:


> sounds shit


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 10, 2017)

Luka visa sorted .  Available tomorrow (but may not be risked).


----------



## bromley (Feb 10, 2017)

Even Dulwich are rinsing the Nigel's! Welcome BIG only here would such a simple comment be dealt with so ridiculously!


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 10, 2017)

bromley said:


> Even Dulwich are rinsing the Nigel's! Welcome BIG only here would such a simple comment be dealt with so ridiculously!


Ah look, Bromley's got a new mate .


----------



## bromley (Feb 10, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Ah look, Bromley's got a new mate .


i think we now out number the nigels. Takeover complete.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 10, 2017)

bromley said:


> i think we now out number the nigels. Takeover complete.


Hey, just think, if Charlton continue their slide into further obscurity, you can and your new mate can go to games together in the Isthmian (???) league, and swap bitter anecdotes about the 'nigels'


----------



## bromley (Feb 10, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Hey, just think, if Charlton continue their slide into further obscurity, you can and your new mate can go to games together in the Isthmian (???) league, and swap bitter hilarious anecdotes about the 'nigels'


As bad as things get we'll still find palace fans hilarious. I wonder if our Isthmian attendance would top palace's championship attendances?


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 10, 2017)

bromley said:


> As bad as things get we'll still find palace fans hilarious. I wonder if our Isthmian attendance would top palace's championship attendances?


Are you still trying to boast about attendances?  Your fair-weather fans skittled away years ago.  It'll be you and your new mate bitterly sniping about Palace over a flask of cocao:


----------



## B.I.G (Feb 10, 2017)

ffsear said:


> sounds shit



Its not


----------



## bromley (Feb 10, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Are you still trying to boast about attendances?  Your fair-weather fans skittled away years ago.  It'll be you and your new mate bitterly sniping about Palace over a flask of cocao:


 Wouldn't say they were fans but yes they're now at selhurst. Please compare our pre boycott 3rd tier average attendances to those at palace during the same season.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 10, 2017)

bromley said:


> Wouldn't say they were fans but yes they're now at selhurst. Please compare our pre boycott 3rd tier average attendances to those at palace during the same season.


You know what?  I don't think I'll bother if it's all the same to you *yawn*.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 10, 2017)

Big Sam's been hitting the Nando's this week (captions via the BBS):


----------



## hash tag (Feb 11, 2017)

With St Val around the corner For Maggot and all the other Eagles " you say that you love me..."


----------



## SE25 (Feb 13, 2017)

having not been on urban for time I see the definitely not obsessed wall/trainspotter fans have been having fun ITT this season. Fair enough I guess, we all know they've missed us in this shitty league. Looking forward to going down, selling the mercenaries, bringing the kids through (well, the ones that haven't been taken by wall/trainspotters while we let the academy go to shit) and maybe actually having a few derbies. There's not a lot to like about being in the Premier League even when you do get a win, it's all so fucking fake and money obsessed. Bring on Barnsley in front of 13k on a Tuesday night and the likes of QPR away!


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 13, 2017)

I was with you until you mentioned QPR away .


----------



## sealion (Feb 13, 2017)

SE25 said:


> Fair enough I guess, we all know they've missed us in this shitty league.


I have missed the absolute piss taking and the laughing at your ultras at your place. I don't miss any fixture we rarely lose. I also miss the nasty banners your lot spend days making for us ( i didn't think you cared). What did the last one say ? At a crossroads wasn't it ? The fucking irony is all on you lot.


SE25 said:


> it's all so fucking fake and money obsessed.


Palace guilty on both counts M'lord.


SE25 said:


> bringing the kids through (well, the ones that haven't been taken by wall


Can you name any ?


----------



## SE25 (Feb 13, 2017)

No but the talk from the people who watch the yoof regularly and talk with the coaches and shit is that is what is happening especially since our kids now train at Goals (ffs) when Pardew fucked em off the training ground for the first team

ignored the rest of your post as it was the usual boring Millwall shit


----------



## sealion (Feb 13, 2017)

SE25 said:


> ignored the rest of your post as it was the usual boring Millwall shit


Just replying to the shit you posted.


SE25 said:


> No but the talk from the people who watch the yoof regularly and talk with the coaches and shit is that is what is happening especially since our kids now train at Goals (ffs) when Pardew fucked em off the training ground for the first team


We have a good academy we don't need cast offs. Palace tried for one of ours and was told to fuck off by the player himself.


----------



## SE25 (Feb 13, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Just replying to the shit you posted.
> 
> We have a good academy we don't need cast offs. Palace tried for one of ours and was told to fuck off by the player himself.



I'm not talking about cast-offs, I mean when a kid is choosing where to go, we are not the most attractive option in South London


----------



## sealion (Feb 13, 2017)

SE25 said:


> I'm not talking about cast-offs, I mean when a kid is choosing where to go, we are not the most attractive option in South London


Palace did have a good scouting network spread around London. Kids and parents are not as keen on signing for a prem club anymore. It is better to go to a club lower down the food chain because they can't afford to buy the next potential superstar so they work hard developing the kids . The prem teams academies are looking for the next kane,Rooney etc.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 14, 2017)

All bets are off. We are going down Palace go odds-on for drop


----------



## sealion (Feb 14, 2017)

A few tunes to cheer you lads up


----------



## bromley (Feb 14, 2017)

SE25 said:


> I'm not talking about cast-offs, I mean when a kid is choosing where to go, we are not the most attractive option in South London


Correct.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 15, 2017)

Seems like Palace might not be such a bad choice for a youngster after all  :



> Midfield sensation Nya Kirby has joined Crystal Palace after quitting Tottenham, it has been confirmed.
> 
> Palace revealed on their official website that the highly rated youngster has signed a professional contract with the club after celebrating his 17th birthday.
> 
> ...



Tottenham transfer news: Kirby quits Spurs to join Palace


----------



## Maggot (Feb 25, 2017)

Great win today - Fuck you h8erz!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2017)

First time I have been at the ground, thank fuck they won  

Really good atmosphere, including the Boro lot.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 26, 2017)

I've just got back from a day or two away and my computer appears to have a virus.
Not only is it showing a win yesterday but that we are out of the drop zone


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 26, 2017)

From the looks of yesterday, CP look easily good enough to avoid the drop.

Or maybe it's just playing boro that makes teams look good


----------



## TruXta (Feb 26, 2017)

Boro looked largely bereft of ideas going forward. Doesn't bode well.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 26, 2017)

Don't forget, we have now done the double over Boro!


----------



## sealion (Feb 26, 2017)

Second win since the beginning of December. Europe beckons (again) !


----------



## passenger (Feb 26, 2017)

That was the bestest one nil win ever, we looked the part yesterday, Van the man 
scored a great goal really pleased for him, he looked like the world had been lifted off 
his shoulders  Zaha, Benteke all of them played well


----------



## passenger (Feb 26, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Second win since the beginning of December. Europe beckons (again) !


Maybe in the fair play league draw ? you never know.


----------



## sealion (Feb 26, 2017)

I see your ultros are getting brave again, this time it's the boro team bus. Close the club down etc etc.
https://www.holmesdale.net/board_files/downloads/3132764_IMG_1720.JPG


----------



## sealion (Feb 26, 2017)

This mentality is unstoppable 
"fighting back from 3-3 aginst Liverpool"  who comes up with this shit ? how can you fight back when you are drawing 3-3 
" the unity and never say die attitude"  until you go a goal or three down, stop singing and attack your own players/fans.
Parody at it's best.

https://www.holmesdale.net/board_files/downloads/3131661_Boro Home - Rallying Call.jpg


----------



## sealion (Feb 26, 2017)

Bexleydave is no fool



 *bexleydave*






 Barnehurst *24 Feb 17 2.25pm*

*

 

 

*

We'll just pretend that rushing from one side of the Holmesdale to the other, at the last home game, and shouting abuse at the departing players didn't happen


----------



## Maggot (Feb 26, 2017)

I admire Sea Lion s dedication. All that time he spends on the Palace boards.


----------



## sealion (Feb 26, 2017)

Maggot said:


> I admire Sea Lion s dedication. All that time he spends on the Palace boards.


That board is better than the comedy channel. Fucking hilarious at times and it takes about two minutes to read.


----------



## sealion (Feb 26, 2017)

Rich Cook (@Rickyc1234) on Twitter


----------



## passenger (Feb 26, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Rich Cook (@Rickyc1234) on Twitter


ffs


----------



## sealion (Feb 26, 2017)

passenger said:


> ffs


Is it the Premier league status that has attracted all these divs ? There has been quite a few incidents of late that's not Synonymous with palace fans of old.


----------



## bromley (Feb 26, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> This mentality is unstoppable
> "fighting back from 3-3 aginst Liverpool"  who comes up with this shit ? how can you fight back when you are drawing 3-3
> " the unity and never say die attitude"  until you go a goal or three down, stop singing and attack your own players/fans.
> Parody at it's best.
> ...


That may be the best one yet!

The club has always been whopperville nothing to do with premiership status.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 26, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Rich Cook (@Rickyc1234) on Twitter


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 26, 2017)

That's gold. Absolute gold. Can u post this on the wall boards sea lion?


----------



## sealion (Feb 26, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


>


Pure comedy mate. The club that keeps giving,,,
Got me thinking about opening a shop in Surrey that only sells red and blue paint and spray cans, make a fucking mint you would.


----------



## sealion (Feb 26, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> That's gold. Absolute gold. Can u post this on the wall boards sea lion?


Only do hof mate. i think it's up there.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 26, 2017)

important it goes up om charltonNolife too bromley


----------



## sealion (Feb 26, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> important it goes up om charltonNolife too bromley


The laugh will do them good the poor fuckers.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 26, 2017)

That's just official club branding on the coach.  We've had to cut back on our marketing team to pay for the January signings .


----------



## sealion (Feb 26, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> That's just official club branding on the coach.  We've had to cut back on our marketing team to pay for the chairman's hairdresser and make up girl .


Ffy


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 26, 2017)

If they contributed to the 3 points we gained over the weekend, then it's money well spent .


----------



## Maggot (Feb 26, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Ffy


The chairman's hairdresser helped us win a £3.8 million court case, so is well worth it. 

Tony Pulis ordered to pay Crystal Palace £3.77m after ‘deceiving tribunal’


----------



## bromley (Feb 27, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> The laugh will do them good the poor fuckers.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 27, 2017)

Sakho is just a class above what we are used to seeing.  Every first touch, even under pressure has some kind of intelligence to it.  Shows how limited the likes of Damo, and even Dann are in reality.

His every contribution vs Boro here:

http://www.empireofthekop.com/2017/0...ing-questions/


----------



## ffsear (Feb 27, 2017)

Milivojević had a good game.  Exactly what we have been missing.   The new Jedi ?


----------



## ffsear (Feb 27, 2017)

Maggot said:


> I admire Sea Lion s dedication. All that time he spends on the Palace boards.




He's pretty much my main news source for Palace these days!


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 27, 2017)

He's taken over from Bromley as South London's Most Obsessed Palace Hater.  That's some feat.


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

ffsear said:


> He's pretty much my main news source for Palace these days!


It's my pleasure. Just pointing out how unique and virtuous you lot really are.


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> He's taken over from Bromley as South London's Most Obsessed Palace Hater.  That's some feat.


I don't hate palace i just find them(most of your fans) hilarious. I hate West ham with a passion for obvious reasons but Palace fans and there odd behavior intrigues/baffles me no end. Forty years of going football and i have never known anything like it. Keep it coming !


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 27, 2017)

have the Forza Nigels got a leader? like the weirdo who faces the crowd all game and gets them all to bounce up and down? is that cringe monster still going?


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> have the Forza Nigels got a leader? like the weirdo who faces the crowd all game and gets them all to bounce up and down? is that cringe monster still going?


Yes. He is a spurs (ex) fan  that got chased from whl because he tried that shit with them. Tells you all you need to know about the loyalty and passion they go on about. What a wanker , how can you change your team ffs


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> like the weirdo who faces the crowd all game


The beardy fucker they have to call ' capo' . It's like something out of an Enid Blyton book of kiddy adventures.


----------



## passenger (Feb 27, 2017)

I have a couple of good mates who have said that they use to have a soft spot 
for the Palace, but the ultra`s have put pay to that


----------



## bromley (Feb 27, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> I don't hate palace i just find them(most of your fans) hilarious. I hate West ham with a passion for obvious reasons but Palace fans and there odd behavior intrigues/baffles me no end. Forty years of going football and i have never known anything like it. Keep it coming !


They always bring up this old chestnut as if people laugh at them because they're important and not because they're utterly ridiculous. Big team are the nigels, they got the FA Cup final a few times and created a rivarly with Brighton after their chairman throw some money on the floor and claimed that's all the club was worth. 



Sea Lion said:


> The beardy fucker they have to call ' capo' . It's like something out of an Enid Blyton book of kiddy adventures.








Is that him? He has a holmlesdale ultra tattoo.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 27, 2017)

No.  That's Yannick Bolasie.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 27, 2017)

People are nominating Luka and Sakho for POTY  .


----------



## Maggot (Feb 27, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Rich Cook (@Rickyc1234) on Twitter



Turns out it wasn't a Palace coach, but one belonging to a local coach company.

Still pretty stupid.


----------



## ffsear (Feb 27, 2017)

So it got to that point where we need to support other teams.   At least it makes other games more interesting.  Need a Liverpool win tonight!


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

ffsear said:


> So it got to that point where we need to support other teams.   At least it makes other games more interesting.  Need a Liverpool win tonight!


Bournemouth and M/boro will go down with Sunderland. Leicester are a good price tonight 7/2 to beat Liverpool, If Hull can beat them so can the champions.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 27, 2017)

Great Photoshop skillz there Sea Lion


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 27, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Bournemouth and M/boro will go down with Sunderland. Leicester are a good price tonight 7/2 to beat Liverpool, If Hull can beat them so can the champions.


I've still got major fears for Palace, but putting that aside for a second, I'd pick those 3 too if I had to.


----------



## passenger (Feb 27, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Bournemouth and M/boro will go down with Sunderland. Leicester are a good price tonight 7/2 to beat Liverpool, If Hull can beat them so can the champions.


Hull where 7-1 at home to beat Liverpool the other week


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> I've still got major fears for Palace, but putting that aside for a second, I'd pick those 3 too if I had to.


Your remaining away games are tough but you have to play Burnley ,Watford , Hull and Leicester at home. If you can't get 3 wins from that lot you deserve to go down. I also think it's important you don't go a goal behind at home because your crowd will turn on the players again ( not a dig) but an observation based on the Sunderland game. That win on Saturday will boost the players a bit. I think Hull and Swansea have something about them now they have new managers so should be okay.


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

passenger said:


> Hull where 7-1 at home to beat Liverpool the other week


I know


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Great Photoshop skillz there Sea Lion


Yeah i think i got the beard spot on.


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## ffsear (Feb 27, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Leicester are a good price tonight 7/2 to beat Liverpool



Yea, but they lost to smallwall,  puts me rite off


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Yea, but they lost to smallwall,  puts me rite off


Ouch  There away form all season has been dire tbf. Home advantage and the players happy with ranieri gone should count.


----------



## ffsear (Feb 27, 2017)

Fucking 2-0.	Can't say they don't deserve it


----------



## hash tag (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## passenger (Feb 27, 2017)

Really odd they can play so well after the manager has been sacked, that`s loyalty for you


----------



## passenger (Feb 27, 2017)

I hope its a draw 5-1


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

passenger said:


> I hope its a draw 5-1


I have 3-3 and Liverpool to win 4-2 also put Leicester in a win treble.


----------



## bromley (Feb 27, 2017)

ffsear said:


> So it got to that point where we need to support other teams.   At least it makes other games more interesting.  Need a Liverpool win tonight!


Perhaps they can summon some of that famous Surrey courage?


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

passenger said:


> Really odd they can play so well after the manager has been sacked, that`s loyalty for you


Most teams do that. They were playing long ball and sitting deep under Ranieri but played a high line tonight and passed to feet.


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Yea, but they lost to smallwall, puts me rite off


The mighty smallwall eh. Bet with your head mate not your heart and you will win more.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 27, 2017)

Leicester were pretty amazing tonight I thought. Really did look like champions. Couldn't resist a fiver either.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 28, 2017)

for fox sake.


----------



## bromley (Mar 1, 2017)

Initials spelt wrong and wrong colours. Very special.


----------



## passenger (Mar 1, 2017)

Golden rule of graffiti art do not let your spray drip


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 1, 2017)

bromley said:


> Initials spelt wrong and wrong colours. Very special.View attachment 101320



Looks like he started writing CFC then remembered he was a Palace fan. 
His smaller mate meantime is an Everton fan but had to do a runner before he could finish.


----------



## ffsear (Mar 2, 2017)

can only laugh really.  what a dumbass


----------



## passenger (Mar 4, 2017)

Alls good in the hood fantastic result played very well, I Am one  happy little  urbanite


----------



## Maggot (Mar 4, 2017)

Glad all over!


----------



## hash tag (Mar 4, 2017)

Fare I ask, have we turned the corner?


----------



## passenger (Mar 4, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Fare I ask, have we turned the corner?


I think its a case of  let us enjoy the win and what joy it brings our weekend.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 5, 2017)

Still lots of work to do.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 5, 2017)

It's work in progress, there will always be lots of work to do.


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 5, 2017)

It's our fixture schedule that's now the biggest challenge.  We could play very well between now and the end of the season and still drop points against Arsenal, Liverpool, City, United, etc.  Very few opportunities to acquire points now.

Very pleased with the upturn though.  Cracking signings.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 5, 2017)

Great tackle


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 5, 2017)

lol


----------



## passenger (Mar 7, 2017)

hash tag said:


> It's work in progress, there will always be lots of work to do.


I can see from the run in we play the top six home and away if we do the job 
to our best we can I recon we could get 10 /12 points this includes losing to all top 6 teams 
so we should end up on 35/37 points


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 7, 2017)

Thing is - no room for error.  A refereeing decision, a red card, etc. could decide things here or there.  Gonna be nervy.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2017)

Do you not think these things even themselves out over a season? Also, I think we make our own luck, which comes better when things are going well.
I am not one for thinking that even a match rests on one iffy decision yet alone our fate for the next few years.


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 7, 2017)

No, I don't believe the 'even things out over a season' thing at all.  All I'm saying is that things are very much still on a tightrope.  One unexpected loss from here on in would probably be enough to topple us.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 7, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Do you not think these things even themselves out over a season? Also, I think we make our own luck, which comes better when things are going well.
> I am not one for thinking that even a match rests on one iffy decision yet alone our fate for the next few years.


Remember what happened in 1993.


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 7, 2017)

To further illustrate - we play the top six teams in the table between now and the end of the season.  Of the remaining (other) five games, only three are at home.  Slim pickings.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2017)

2 back to back wins, we are on a roll! 
1993, that was then, that is history, look forward, be positive.


----------



## ffsear (Mar 7, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> No, I don't believe the 'even things out over a season' thing at all.  All I'm saying is that things are very much still on a tightrope.  One unexpected loss from here on in would probably be enough to topple us.



That's when we start thinking about the 4 points Benteke cost us buy missing penalties.


----------



## ffsear (Mar 7, 2017)

We,re gonna stay up on goal difference I bet


----------



## hash tag (Mar 7, 2017)

Even if a penalty is missed, there are still in the region of 90 minutes and 11 players and subs who could all make a difference.
" we are too good to go down" 
"We don't deserve to go down"


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 7, 2017)

I do feel very positive about things.  The four signings have given the team the balance it's been missing for ages now.  We are definitely on a roll, and are a totally different proposition to play now.  Just tempering the optimism with a bit of reality though.  We've left our resurgence very late, and there is not much room for errors or bad luck!


----------



## passenger (Mar 8, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Even if a penalty is missed, there are still in the region of 90 minutes and 11 players and subs who could all make a difference.
> " we are too good to go down"
> "We don't deserve to go down"


This will never leave my head if we go down hash tag  just pleased we don`t 
have to play the Spurs this weekend, so we our straight on to Watford at home the following weekend thats got to be 3 points of the 10 /12 I think we might get.


----------



## passenger (Mar 8, 2017)

hash tag said:


> A blast from the past; Alan Birchenall, a Glazier  Bloody hell, these names ring bells Crystal Palace - Squad 1970/1971
> Apparently he was a top scorer one season with 10 goals.
> He popped into my box on late night radio last night saying how charasmatic he was and how he had not been well.
> I notice the clip is with Adi Akinbiyi! Leicester City ambassador Alan Birchenall collapses at awards night
> Seems like he was a great advocate and ambassador for the game. I of course, wish him well.


I found this game on the BT sports box sets today, not easy to find but it`s there under classics, it is in black and white , it explains why he is wearing the trainers and shows this picture being taken


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 11, 2017)

Alarm bells ringing now, for sure.  When Leicester were imploding, and Bournemouth were gently floating down the table towards us, I could see targets for us to latch onto.  Now take a look at the teams competing for the relegation spots:

*Bournemouth *- they've been terrible lately, but the win today means that they will most likely be fine.

*Leicester *- won their last two games, managerial bounce - will get points between now and end of the season.

*Swansea *- won 4 out of their last 7 games - should get plenty of points.

*Hull *- 8 points from their last 6 games - will also get points before the end.

Forget about Boro and Sunderland - we must keep ahead of them regardless - it's the other spot I'm worried about.  Who is going to fill it if not us?  If the fixture list was the same for everyone I'd be confident as we are playing well.  But it's impossible for us to amass many (if indeed any) points against Chelsea (A), Arsenal (H), Liverpool (A), City (A), United (A).

We're gonna have to have a pretty much perfect end to the season now I reckon.


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 11, 2017)

One bright spark that I've only just cottoned on to though - the fact that the bottom clubs all play relegation rivals in their run-ins does give them easier games, but it also means they'll be stealing points from each other in the process.


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 12, 2017)

Woke up to 'Palace midfielder suffers injury setback' headline .


Was Jordan Mutch . Panic over.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## SE25 (Mar 14, 2017)

Sakho and Luka have added so much to the team already, they just clean up. I think both have cult hero potential already. Hopefully if we stay up the dippers will let us have Sakho and we get it done before other teams have a go. As for staying up, it's amazing what two wins, clean sheets and good performances will do to change the mood though the weekend's results are a pain in the arse. As long as the team keep the effort up and stay defensively solid I think we have enough to get the 4 wins or whatever. Nice to see Townsend giving everything now after what he served up before Feb, will go a long way with the fans. hopefully this warm weather training camp in Morocco does what Sam says it did for his teams in the past as well, let's face it a week there has to lift the team more than staying in London. Speaking of Sam, I know the fans are divided on him and he didn't start well but he's growing on me. Think bullshit free, defensive managers suit the club tbh and it's not like the football has been that bad, we still take the game to most teams.

Watford next and you've got to go for the win there. Keep fatty Deeney quiet and we'll see...


----------



## hash tag (Mar 18, 2017)

To say thank you, I would like to nominate Troy Deeney as man of the match


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 18, 2017)

Disappointing  result tbh


----------



## passenger (Mar 18, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> Disappointing  result tbh


Why, that seems rather un sporting


----------



## ffsear (Mar 21, 2017)

passenger said:


> Why, that seems rather un sporting



Millwall Fan un sporting?????  Never!


----------



## sealion (Mar 21, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> Disappointing  result tbh


Not a shot on target and still fluked a win. Looking at there fixtures it could be there last points for a while. Hull look good at home and i reckon its a two horse race between them and Palace for the drop.


----------



## sealion (Mar 21, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Millwall Fan un sporting????? Never!


What happened to the hipster that invaded the pitch and went for one of your players ?


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 21, 2017)

Got let off pretty much.

Crystal Palace fan who confronted Damien Delaney avoids ban


----------



## sealion (Mar 21, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Got let off pretty much.
> 
> Crystal Palace fan who confronted Damien Delaney avoids ban


I bet he cried as well what a wanker. Threatening behavior and pitch encroachment is a prison sentence for a Millwall supporter. " the worst season ever" he hasn't been following palace long then.


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 21, 2017)

Let's just put it this way, I doubt that Damien Delaney was ever in any serious danger of getting hurt from that particular chap.


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 21, 2017)

Mind you, as Damo himself would attest - nothing wrong with a little cry now and then...


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 21, 2017)

Delaney's fucking great, isn't he?


----------



## sealion (Mar 21, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Let's just put it this way, I doubt that Damien Delaney was ever in any serious danger of getting hurt from that particular chap.


Looking at his picture (the pitch moron) i make you right.


----------



## bromley (Mar 21, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Got let off pretty much.
> 
> Crystal Palace fan who confronted Damien Delaney avoids ban


held a season ticket for 4 years was frustrated at the club having the worst season ever.


----------



## sealion (Mar 21, 2017)

Another local palace lad,,, from Worthing .


----------



## LiamO (Mar 22, 2017)

_"Crystal Palace have since revoked Coles' £500 season ticket without refund, though he avoided being prosecuted for assault s*ince Delaney and the stewards involved declined to make statements to police*."_

At least that's proper order.


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 22, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Another local palace lad,,, from Worthing .


Well I'm from Hackney, so I shan't comment.


----------



## passenger (Mar 22, 2017)

I live in Sussex now, but did live within walking distance for most of my life my first game 
was 1976 Reading at home 1-1


----------



## sealion (Mar 22, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Well I'm from Hackney, so I shan't comment.


Still London. My point was a response to the futile " you are all from kent" jibe that's often on made here to Millwall bods.


----------



## co-op (Mar 28, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Still London. My point was a response to the futile " you are all from kent" jibe that's often on made here to Millwall bods.



That's jibes against the Clowns, they used to lay on subsidised coaches to try and drum up a few fans from the sticks. I think most people get Millwall are locals, I mean no ones going to travel more than a mile or two to savour the wall experience.


----------



## passenger (Mar 28, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Still London. My point was a response to the futile " you are all from kent" jibe that's often *on (one)* made here to Millwall bods.


----------



## sealion (Mar 28, 2017)

co-op said:


> I mean no ones going to travel more than a mile or two to savour the wall experience.


Ooh you nigel bitch.


----------



## co-op (Mar 28, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Ooh you nigel bitch.





Am I wrong?


----------



## sealion (Mar 28, 2017)

co-op said:


> Am I wrong?


Lets just say if you are right then you're a fucking idiot.


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 28, 2017)

Does that even make sense?


----------



## sealion (Mar 28, 2017)

co-op said:


> I mean no ones going to travel more than a mile or two to savour the wall experience


Considering your team has only won 3 league games at 'fortress' selhurst since last September that's  quite a statement ^^^


----------



## sealion (Mar 28, 2017)

Four goals scored at the 'fortress' since mid December one being an o.g. What a great experience to savour for the tourists and premier soccer fans.


----------



## co-op (Mar 28, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Does that even make sense?



Nope. But wisecracking's always risky that way.


----------



## co-op (Mar 28, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Considering your team has only won 3 league games at 'fortress' selhurst since last September that's  quite a statement ^^^





I thought we all came from deepest Surrey?


----------



## ffsear (Mar 28, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Considering your team has only won 3 league games at 'fortress' selhurst since last September that's  quite a statement ^^^



I love how you keep banging out palace stats.


----------



## co-op (Mar 28, 2017)

Anyway Sea Lion, don't start crying I was basically agreeing with you, your fans are mostly local; are you seriously arguing that people fly in from the great cities of the world to go to the New Den? I've never met any of them when I've been down there.


----------



## co-op (Mar 28, 2017)

ffsear said:


> I love how you keep banging out palace stats.



He's like Bromley, Palace are always going to be more interesting.


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 28, 2017)

co-op said:


> Nope. But wisecracking's always risky that way.


I actually meant Sea Lion's comment, not yours .


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 28, 2017)

co-op said:


> I thought we all came from deepest Surrey?


Mainly Sussex tbf


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 28, 2017)

A bit of banter has broken out.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 28, 2017)

Saw a Nigel today with a tennis sweat band. One on his head and one for each wrist. He was not playing tennis but waiting for the 468.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 28, 2017)

Carry on.


----------



## co-op (Mar 28, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> Saw a Nigel today with a tennis sweat band. One on his head and one for each wrist. He was not playing tennis but waiting for the 468.





I'm loving this thing you're running where Millwall fans are cooler than Palace fans. That's a sure-fire winner if ever I heard one.


----------



## sealion (Mar 28, 2017)

ffsear said:


> I love how you keep banging out palace stats.


Facts


----------



## sealion (Mar 28, 2017)

co-op said:


> Anyway Sea Lion, don't start crying I was basically agreeing with you, your fans are mostly local; are you seriously arguing that people fly in from the great cities of the world to go to the New Den? I've never met any of them when I've been down there.


Dutch, polish,italian, scandanavians get down there every home game. Stand outside the club shop and you will see plenty on a match day,


----------



## sealion (Mar 28, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> Saw a Nigel today with a tennis sweat band. One on his head and one for each wrist. He was not playing tennis but waiting for the 468.


----------



## bromley (Mar 29, 2017)

co-op said:


> That's jibes against the Clowns, they used to lay on subsidised coaches to try and drum up a few fans from the sticks. I think most people get Millwall are locals, I mean no ones going to travel more than a mile or two to savour the wall experience.


We have fans all over the country. Fucking massive.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 29, 2017)

Three straights wins leading into a match with our North London rivals and it is All Fools day on Saturday....four straight wins coming up!


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 29, 2017)

bromley said:


> We have fans all over the country. Fucking massive.


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 29, 2017)

The last match you played at home had 9,000 people watching it.  You're being ignored all over the country.


----------



## co-op (Mar 29, 2017)

Some excellent logic going on on this thread;

Your fans aren't local, they all live in Sussex, wankers!
Ours come from all over the world, we're MASSIVE!


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 29, 2017)

I was wondering if it was a unique position that Charlton are in, in British football, of having no real rivals?  But then I think Tranmere Rovers are in a similar position.  Perhaps the two clubs should do each other a favour and form a fierce rivalry.  
Rovers are tier 5 these days, but that shouldn't be a problem for too long for Charlton I wouldn't have thought.


----------



## bromley (Mar 29, 2017)

Guess I was wrong to expect some wit on the nigel form.


----------



## co-op (Mar 29, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> I was wondering if it was a unique position that Charlton are in, in British football, of having no real rivals?  But then I think Tranmere Rovers are in a similar position.  Perhaps the two clubs should do each other a favour and form a fierce rivalry.
> Rovers are tier 5 these days, but that shouldn't be a problem for too long for Charlton I wouldn't have thought.



I think Bournemouth have the same problem but maybe they're a bit big for Charlton these days? It might come off pretentious. 

Do you remember that supporters poll a few years back when fans were asked which two other clubs they hated most, poor old Charlton voted Millwall and Palace, but Palace voted Brighton and Millwall & Millwall went for West Ham and Palace. Charlton didn't even get a runner-up medal, you have to feel a bit sorry for them.


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 29, 2017)

Bournemouth / Charlton could work.  The Cherries and the... fuck, what are Charlton again?  Anyway, it could work.  Would give both clubs a bit of a boost.  Doubt Bournemouth would go for it now though.


----------



## sealion (Mar 29, 2017)

co-op said:


> I think Bournemouth have the same problem but maybe they're a bit big for Charlton these days? It might come off pretentious.
> 
> Do you remember that supporters poll a few years back when fans were asked which two other clubs they hated most, poor old Charlton voted Millwall and Palace, but Palace voted Brighton and Millwall & Millwall went for West Ham and Palace. Charlton didn't even get a runner-up medal, you have to feel a bit sorry for them.


I found it interesting the our younger fans do indeed despise palace but our older ones all hate west ham for obvious reasons but see palace as irrelevant. Everybody just laughs at the anoraks


----------



## sealion (Mar 29, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Bournemouth / Charlton could work.  The Cherries and the... fuck, what are Charlton again?  Anyway, it could work.  Would give both clubs a bit of a boost.  Doubt Bournemouth would go for it now though.


Bournemouth do have a bit of needle with west ham.


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 29, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Bournemouth do have a bit of needle with west ham.


See, that's something for Charlton to latch on to.  They could use that as an 'in'.


----------



## sealion (Mar 29, 2017)

Gillingham save their hatred for swindon and fulham. Watford and luton have a hate thing going, Qpr brentford and fulham don't get on. If i was charlton i would probably save my hatred for the person that first took me there.


----------



## co-op (Mar 29, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> I found it interesting the our younger fans do indeed despise palace but our older ones all hate west ham for obvious reasons but see palace as irrelevant. Everybody just laughs at the anoraks



Some overlap there with Palace I'd say, no one my age (mid 50s) really cares that much about Millwall. I was quite surprised when Millwall got onto the poll I mentioned but we haven't really got particular beef with anyone else so I suppose it had to be them. 

Personally I've always disliked Chelsea more than Millwall and apart from them none of the other London clubs really cropped up on my hateometer (at least since Arsenal had their gender reassignment under Wenger, used to loathe them before that, now they're quite funny).


----------



## sealion (Mar 29, 2017)

co-op said:


> Some overlap there with Palace I'd say, no one my age (mid 50s) really cares that much about Millwall.


As i said i think it's a generational thing. Possibly a bit of envy from our younger lot too because in your seven years of existence  you have had a run in the premier.


co-op said:


> Personally I've always disliked Chelsea more than Millwall


Was a lot of chelsea in south london in the eighties was that a factor ?
Arsenal are indeed a joke club and good entertainment value.


----------



## bromley (Mar 29, 2017)

Wait, is this the Charlton forum?


----------



## co-op (Mar 29, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Was a lot of chelsea in south london in the eighties was that a factor ?



Chelsea are (historically) basically a south London club in terms of fan base, it's just chance that the ground was north of the river. You were talking about the west London clubs and their rivalries my memory is that those have all shifted around like groups in the Syrian civil war but one thing they always unite on is they all hate Chelsea, partly because Chelsea were bigger than them, gobbier and arrogant and the rest of it, but also they weren't actually west London - that has really changed now of course. The original Chelsea rucking crew were the Stockwell Mob as far as I heard, but there's probably the usual million different versions of that story.

But yes, south London was full of Chelsea and they were louder, more racist, more coked up and generally a pain in the arse. Not just south London, Croydon was always full of them (and I'm talking about days before Chelsea were in any way a big wealthy club). They also seemed to be real plastics; the minute they had any success there'd be millions of them but half the time they were playing in front of 12000 people.


----------



## sealion (Mar 29, 2017)

co-op said:


> The original Chelsea rucking crew were the Stockwell Mob as far as I heard


That is true. We had a few run ins and fall outs with them, they also had a big mob out of Morden/Sutton.


co-op said:


> the minute they had any success there'd be millions of them but half the time they were playing in front of 12000 people.


Certainly in the mid eighties they were getting less but they always took huge numbers away.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 29, 2017)

co-op said:


> I think Bournemouth have the same problem but maybe they're a bit big for Charlton these days? It might come off pretentious.
> 
> Do you remember that supporters poll a few years back when fans were asked which two other clubs they hated most, poor old Charlton voted Millwall and Palace, but Palace voted Brighton and Millwall & Millwall went for West Ham and Palace. Charlton didn't even get a runner-up medal, you have to feel a bit sorry for them.


Excellent stuff


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 29, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> I found it interesting the our younger fans do indeed despise palace but our older ones all hate west ham for obvious reasons but see palace as irrelevant. Everybody just laughs at the anoraks


I would wager that after West ham, wall fans would take a win against palace over pretty much anyone else. Its an old, non violent (good) rivalry, that's been there for as long as I've been going, 30 years.


----------



## sealion (Mar 29, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> I would wager that after West ham, wall fans would take a win against palace over pretty much anyone else. Its an old, non violent (good) rivalry, that's been there for as long as I've been going, 30 years.


Always a good day out.


----------



## co-op (Mar 30, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> That is true. We had a few run ins and fall outs with them,.



I lived in Stockwell for 12 years from the mid 90s onwards and as the pubs there slowly got closed down, I ended up drinking in what seemed to be their re-union boozer, many have moved out and just come back for games or boxing matches on TV. Theyre all middle-aged, borderline elderly now of course but they seemed like the real thing to me.



Sea Lion said:


> Certainly in the mid eighties they were getting less but they always took huge numbers away.



Fair point, they always had unusually big away crowds, were very noisy too.


----------



## sealion (Mar 30, 2017)

co-op said:


> I ended up drinking in what seemed to be their re-union boozer,


Was it the Clarence on Jefferies road by any chance ?


----------



## co-op (Mar 30, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> . Its an old, non violent (good) rivalry, that's been there for as long as I've been going, 30 years.





Non-violent because Palace aren't up for the ruck basically theres nothing to sort out. This is why the nigels tag is so on the money, basically a lower-middle class suburban fan base versus a working class dockers club, not much competition in terms of brawling skills and/or desire. I always thought the whole Palace vs Brighton thing is like the two speccky kids in the class picking on each other so neither will really get hurt.


----------



## co-op (Mar 30, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Was it the Clarence on Jefferies road by any chance ?



The Mawbey Arms on Mawbey Street. It's like a Chelsea museum inside but it was a 5 min walk from my flat and they had lock ins when you could smoke so it suited me. And they were ok, they knew I was a Palace fan. They've mellowed.


----------



## sealion (Mar 30, 2017)

co-op said:


> I always thought the whole Palace vs Brighton thing is like the two speccky kids in the class picking on each other so neither will really get hurt.


----------



## sealion (Mar 30, 2017)

Palace did have a mob in the eighties that weren't shy when it suited them. I never got the Brighton rivalry tbh.


----------



## co-op (Mar 30, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> I never got the Brighton rivalry tbh.



I think it came out of south London/Croydon Mods heading down to Brighton in the 60s and getting into rucks with the locals, and then they were about the same size clubs so often in the same division especially through the 70s and 80s when the whole hooly thing developed.


----------



## bromley (Mar 30, 2017)

co-op said:


> I think it came out of south London/Croydon Mods heading down to Brighton in the 60s and getting into rucks with the locals, and then they were about the same size clubs so often in the same division especially through the 70s and 80s when the whole hooly thing developed.


Is it fuck! 
Palace are not and never have been a proper South London team. Whenever you see a kid wearing a red and blue stripey shirt in South London it always turns out to be Barcelona. If you were correct most London teams would have some sort of rivalry with Brighton.

The rivalry is best explained in this video, it's utterly hilarious. Completley manufactured by 2 no mark teams. We get naturally get a mention.


Obviously throwing money on the floor is a bigger sin than an owner trying to merge your club with his.


----------



## bromley (Mar 30, 2017)

co-op said:


> Non-violent because Palace aren't up for the ruck basically theres nothing to sort out. This is why the nigels tag is so on the money, basically a lower-middle class suburban fan base versus a working class dockers club, not much competition in terms of brawling skills and/or desire. I always thought the whole Palace vs Brighton thing is like the two speccky kids in the class picking on each other so neither will really get hurt.


 However this is the post of the month!


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 30, 2017)

co-op said:


> Non-violent because Palace aren't up for the ruck basically theres nothing to sort out. This is why the nigels tag is so on the money, basically a lower-middle class suburban fan base versus a working class dockers club, not much competition in terms of brawling skills and/or desire. I always thought the whole Palace vs Brighton thing is like the two speccky kids in the class picking on each other so neither will really get hurt.


Agree, post of the month.


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 30, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Three straights wins leading into a match with our North London rivals and it is All Fools day on Saturday....four straight wins coming up!



This has cheered me up


----------



## hash tag (Mar 30, 2017)

We have done it before.......stranger things have happened.


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 30, 2017)

co-op said:


> But yes, south London was full of Chelsea and they were louder, more racist, more coked up and generally a pain in the arse.



The racist shit was fucking embarrassing,  as was the Blues Brother's crap with its Loyalist undertones.
That aside our away support in the 70s and 80s was second to none.
As for rivalries it was Dirty Leeds for years, then Liverpool and always Tottenham. Not forgetting those lot around the corner, Fulham I think they're called


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 30, 2017)

hash tag said:


> We have done it before.......stranger things have happened.



John Terry won't be playing for you this time


----------



## hash tag (Mar 30, 2017)

Playing away is he - again!


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 30, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> This has cheered me up


Dunno what you're so smug about.  All we have to do is keep Hazard and Costa quiet, cut off the supply to Pedro and Willian, track Kante while applying pressure on Matic, ensure that VicMo doesn't get too advanced, erm... and generate more than zero shots on goal... and we've got more than a chance.

(...of keeping the scoreline down)


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 30, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Playing away is he - again!



He's too slow to even do that these days


----------



## hash tag (Mar 30, 2017)

That depends or whose wife he makes a move on


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 30, 2017)

hash tag said:


> That depends or whose wife he makes a move on



Steady on, he might be your next manager when Big Sam gets rumbled again


----------



## sealion (Mar 30, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> As for rivalries it was Dirty Leeds for years, then Liverpool and always Tottenham.


Didn't Leicester and you have a bit of a thing going ?


----------



## passenger (Mar 30, 2017)

bromley said:


> Is it fuck!
> 
> .



brilliant bromley your a legend for finding that


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 30, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Didn't Leicester and you have a bit of a thing going ?



I don't remember tbh. They were a bunch of shits at Filbert Street the once, pelting us with coins when we were stuck on the steps out of the ground into those crammed streets. They soon run though once we had all got out. Maybe something followed from that I might have missed.


----------



## passenger (Mar 30, 2017)

Love this picture 0.90 p Football


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 31, 2017)

"PALACE KILLED ARSENAL".  Bizarre times, eh?  I'm pretty sure I was at the game that refers to (as a nipper in the Clock End), when a bunch of around a hundred Palace for no apparent reason launched a pre-planned attack on the North Bank.  It really was quite random.  From the other end you could see it all unfold like a little 30-second battle.  My Arsenal-supporting childminder summed it up as 'A few Palace ran in, got a kicking and ran back out again', which to be fair wasn't that far from the truth, but everyone was singing 'We took the North bank...' for about five seasons afterwards.
As far as I recall there was no further animosity between the two clubs.  Weird.


----------



## bromley (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## SE25 (Mar 31, 2017)

bromley said:


> View attachment 103237



someone isn't #ITK


----------



## SE25 (Mar 31, 2017)

bromley said:


> Is it fuck!
> Palace are not and never have been a proper South London team. Whenever you see a kid wearing a red and blue stripey shirt in South London it always turns out to be Barcelona. If you were correct most London teams would have some sort of rivalry with Brighton.
> 
> The rivalry is best explained in this video, it's utterly hilarious. Completley manufactured by 2 no mark teams. We get naturally get a mention.
> ...




and again. The rivalry started before that (but then what would a Charlton fan know about rivalries anyway?)


----------



## co-op (Mar 31, 2017)

passenger said:


> brilliant bromley your a legend for finding that





He is indeed a legend and fine representative of the clowns.


----------



## bromley (Mar 31, 2017)

SE25 said:


> someone isn't #ITK


lol!

That video is made by a palace fan. I appreciate that it's embarrassing to have a manufactured rivalry but you're a manufactured embarrassing club so should be used to it.


----------



## bromley (Mar 31, 2017)

Who remembers the last time palace thought they were big time?

Stand up, if you hate man you.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 31, 2017)

hash tag said:


> We have done it before.......stranger things have happened.


----------



## co-op (Mar 31, 2017)

passenger said:


> Love this picture 0.90 p Football



Now I'm going to sound so ancient; but I can remember paying 15p to get into a normal league game at Griffin Park in the 4th Div. That was 1977. Just for reference I had a paper round which I got £2.20 a week for and when I started marking rounds I'd get about another £4 on top. So I could go and watch any London club, Tottenham, Arsenal, whoever on a paper round wages. Went to quite a few aways too and England games at Wembley (expensive! I think it was like 75p even in the 70s!). The only limiting factor was if the ground sold out but at that age I was always happy to get in early, it was only later when I discovered beer that I understood the idiots who turned up at 2.50pm and got locked out.


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> I don't remember tbh. They were a bunch of shits at Filbert Street the once, pelting us with coins when we were stuck on the steps out of the ground into those crammed streets. They soon run though once we had all got out. Maybe something followed from that I might have missed.


We all follow the chelsea over land and sea and leicester , you must have heard that mate ?


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2017)

bromley said:


> View attachment 103237


It isn't you know. They did get in there end and have a go but took a shoeing.


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2017)

co-op said:


> Now I'm going to sound so ancient; but I can remember paying 15p to get into a normal league game at Griffin Park in the 4th Div. That was 1977. Just for reference I had a paper round which I got £2.20 a week for and when I started marking rounds I'd get about another £4 on top. So I could go and watch any London club, Tottenham, Arsenal, whoever on a paper round wages. Went to quite a few aways too and England games at Wembley (expensive! I think it was like 75p even in the 70s!). The only limiting factor was if the ground sold out but at that age I was always happy to get in early, it was only later when I discovered beer that I understood the idiots who turned up at 2.50pm and got locked out.


Me and my mates would go to big london games when Wall were playing away. Turn up at spurs v chelsea with half a quid and pay on the turnstiles. Happy days.


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 31, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> We all follow the chelsea over land and sea and leicester , you must have heard that mate ?



Lol. I thought everyone added the ...and Leicester bit in that song not just us, except Leicester fans of course


----------



## co-op (Mar 31, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Lol. I thought everyone added the ...and Leicester bit in that song not just us, except Leicester fans of course




Definitely a Chelsea thing


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Lol. I thought everyone added the ...and Leicester bit in that song not just us, except Leicester fans of course


We sung it adding west ham. I thought each club used it and just added the name of there fighting rivals.


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 31, 2017)

co-op said:


> Definitely a Chelsea thing



I am really surprised, I just assumed it was a given to add in " and Leicester". I'd like to know who started it and why? Probably the late legend Mickey Greenaway who started most of the songs in The Shed.


----------



## bromley (Mar 31, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> I am really surprised, I just assumed it was a given to add in " and Leicester". I'd like to know who started it and why? Probably the late legend Mickey Greenaway who started most of the songs in The Shed.


We sing and Leicester as well. Apparently it started due to a motorway road signs stating a load of cities and Leicester. Bizarre and I think Chelsea started it.


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 31, 2017)

bromley said:


> Who remembers the last time palace thought they were big time?
> 
> Stand up, if you hate man you.


What, after they *killed *one of our fans?


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 31, 2017)

Not sure if you mean the Arsenal thing, but that most certainly wasn't bullshit.  I saw it with my own eyes, and living in the east end at the time got to chat to plenty of Arsenal fans about it.  No doubt it was a bunch of opportunists trying to make a name for themselves.  Bit of a sign of the times really.


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 31, 2017)

Some other bods remember it too (though the first one places it in the wrong era) :


> Ayr Eagle
> 12-12-2012, 11:35 AM
> 
> Best planned kick off I've ever seen was at Highbury, can't remember the year getting old, Palace packed into the clock end, Wrighty was playing for us, shouts of Palace [Aggro] as a firm kicks off in North Bank.





> Chocky
> 12-12-2012, 12:44 PM
> 
> I think you might mean the game in 79/80 when a big group of Palace got right in the middle of the North Bank terracing, but that was about 10 years before the days of Wright. It was 1-1 and Gerry Francis missed a penalty at our end. Can anyone remember who scored for us? I can only remember the Palace in their end, being squashed in the Clock End and Francis' limp wristed penalty.





> La Bombonera
> 12-12-2012, 01:17 PM
> 
> I know Chippy Brady scored for Arsenal that day but I thought Kenny Sansom scored for us - could be wrong though?





> Shaunio15
> 27-12-2012, 06:20 PM
> 
> Wrighty wasn't playing for us, you are thinking about 1981... The season before we had about 4,000 in the clock end, and Palace steamed into the North Bank, this little ahem 'intrusion' was known about for weeks before!!


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 31, 2017)

bromley said:


> We sing and Leicester as well. Apparently it started due to a motorway road signs stating a load of cities and Leicester. Bizarre and I think Chelsea started it.


You should start '...and Tranmere!'.  See what happens.  You never know .


----------



## co-op (Mar 31, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> We sung it adding west ham. I thought each club used it and just added the name of there fighting rivals.





& Palace add Brighton.

Charlton don't have a rival so they have to borrow Leicester off Chelsea. I'm not kidding about this, I swear I have heard them sing this.


----------



## co-op (Mar 31, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> I am really surprised, I just assumed it was a given to add in " and Leicester". I'd like to know who started it and why? Probably the late legend Mickey Greenaway who started most of the songs in The Shed.



I just assumed there was some big ruck in the 70s or 80s - and I'm guessing it was at Leicester due to that Chelsea away crowd.

When did you start going?


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 31, 2017)

co-op said:


> I just assumed there was some big ruck in the 70s or 80s - and I'm guessing it was at Leicester due to that Chelsea away crowd.
> 
> When did you start going?



Late 60 '.  First game was Coventry away we won 3-0 and Hudson scored a blinder. I didn't go as regular as I would have liked over the years but yeah 70s and 80s away games were the best.

When oppo fans sing "where we're you when you were shit" you can see all the grey haired old gits grinning at each other.

I've stopped going altogether now, getting a tickets for our games is like winning the lotto.

How about you, been going long? Still go?
And all the others on here? How long and still go?


----------



## bromley (Mar 31, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Some other bods remember it too (though the first one places it in the wrong era) :


Search google for Charlton taking the North Bank and see what you come up with.


co-op said:


> & Palace add Brighton.
> 
> Charlton don't have a rival so they have to borrow Leicester off Chelsea. I'm not kidding about this, I swear I have heard them sing this.


I said about that we say end Leicester and a Chelsea fan has said they have no rivalry with Leicester!


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 31, 2017)

bromley said:


> Search google for Charlton taking the North Bank and see what you come up with.


Why would I want to do that?  I've got absolutely no interest in it


----------



## hash tag (Mar 31, 2017)

Is it me or is this now the thread to be seen on


----------



## bromley (Mar 31, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Why would I want to do that?  I've got absolutely no interest in it


Fair. For those interested in that kind of thing let's just say the palace effort was hardly anything special.


----------



## co-op (Mar 31, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> How about you, been going long? Still go?
> And all the others on here? How long and still go?



First game was ?1977? I think, Brentford vs Bradford City, 4-0 to Brentford who were 2nd bottom, over Bradford who were going for the title (and I think won it that year). Then followed 20 years of many games home and away for Palace and Brentford (long story, a family divided etc) + random others, I had a mate who was a big Derby fan so we'd always go and watch them if we could. But through my teens I would go and watch whatever the best game in London was if I wasn't going to GP or SP. Had a season ticket a Palace whenever they were in the Prem.

Still go randomly, one thing about Palace you can usually get the tickets...there's at least a couple of New Chelsea refusniks I've met down there, which I like, although they haven't gone totally Palace.

I usually make about 2 games a season now as I live out of London and so do most of my old mates so we do reunions at matches. I know Selhurst is crap as a consumer experience in many ways but it's a proper football ground still, the Main Stand must be pre WW1 and the Arfur is from another era too. When the crowd get going under that massive low metal roof on the Arfur, everyone stands up, its a bit like the old days, I have to say when I do go to Stamford Bridge these days it all seems a bit lame.


----------



## co-op (Mar 31, 2017)

bromley said:


> Fair. For those interested in that kind of thing let's just say the palace effort was hardly anything special.





This is like the theatre review.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 31, 2017)

You can't lose your team of birth? I was born Palace and still am, though these days, due to where I live and who with, as a compromise, we have been to Brentford a few times and really enjoyed it...pleased to see the Bees have been mentioned a few times!


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2017)

hash tag said:


> You can't lose your team of birth? I was born Palace and still am, though these days, due to where I live and who with, as a compromise, we have been to Brentford a few times and really enjoyed it...pleased to see the Bees have been mentioned a few times!


You can if they turn into a entity you no longer recognise or even like, and the higher league experience turns into something you don't even like and which costs a fucking bomb.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 31, 2017)

I would have made an exception for a franchise like MK thingys or the Moaners spin off team, whoever they are.


----------



## bromley (Mar 31, 2017)

co-op said:


> This is like the theatre review.


----------



## alsoknownas (Mar 31, 2017)

I actually think Tranmere are taunting Charlton with their crest:





A boiled cauliflower floret - that must be a reference to Charlton's dishwater dull nature as a club; an aggressive ninja star; two (count them!) inverted C's; and a ball with a kebab skewer through it, which must surely be a reference to your on-the-field offerings of late?

I reckon they're asking for it!!!


----------



## co-op (Mar 31, 2017)

editor said:


> You can if they turn into a entity you no longer recognise or even like, and the higher league experience turns into something you don't even like and which costs a fucking bomb.



Or they pull down the ground and replace it with a plastic box somewhere in the middle of nowhere.

To be honest I've never been into the I-bleed-red-and-blue stuff anyway, seems a bit obviously retarded to me. Not to mention as you point out that it just makes you a hostage to whichever dickhead buys your club and decides to screw it over. Palace have been quite lucky we haven't had a Vincent Tan. Yet.

The clubs and grounds that I used to go to have basically vanished, just like the city I used to live in & the society that created both; the idea that I would still have the same emotional relationship with the things that have replaced them is daft to me, it's the kind of crappy market-philosophy they have on TV ads for razors or crisps or whatever.

/middle-age moan.


----------



## SE25 (Mar 31, 2017)

bromley said:


> lol!
> 
> That video is made by a palace fan. I appreciate that it's embarrassing to have a manufactured rivalry but you're a manufactured embarrassing club so should be used to it.



"if you know your history" applies to our fans as well

I'm not really sure what makes us a manufactured club but better that than a nothing club no one gives a shit about even when the owners are running it into the ground. Sound familiar?


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Is it me or is this now the thread to be seen on


I put a suit on when i post here


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 31, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> I put a suit on when i post here



I wear a dickie bow and drink Pimms


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> And all the others on here? How long and still go?


My old man took my mum to Millwall when she was 7 months pregnant with me 
I started going regular in the 70s from the age of 8 .After forty year and a couple of prison sentences later i am still a season ticket holder.


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> I wear a dickie bow and drink Pimms


I hope you put some clothes on as well mate


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2017)

bromley said:


> Search google for Charlton taking the Nat west Bank and see what you come up with.


Fixed for you.


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 31, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> I hope you put some clothes on as well mate



Yeah lol no one would enter a Palace thread naked would they. ..would they


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2017)

bromley said:


> For those interested in that kind of thing let's just say the palace effort was hardly anything special.


A small number of them went in and had a go against hundreds. Hats off to them for having the bollocks and getting stuck in.


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 31, 2017)

editor said:


> You can if they turn into a entity you no longer recognise or even like, and the higher league experience turns into something you don't even like and which costs a fucking bomb.



I think it was your posts about Cardiff City years ago that got me into Urban Ed. I could see your point, my club changed massively when Roman arrived and despite all the success that he has bought it just ain't the same. It's gone full circle for me where I used to stand outside Redifusion TV shop at twenty to 5 to see how Chelsea got on to now sitting on me bed watching Final Score. I can't let them go but like I say Roman seems a bit more interested in football than that prick Tan.


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Yeah lol no one would enter a Palace thread naked would they. ..would they


Don't


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 31, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Don't



pmsl.  We're playing them tomo so I need to get that image out of my head before kick off


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> pmsl.  We're playing them tomo so I need to get that image out of my head before kick off


A potential banana skin for chelsea after the international games.


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 31, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> A potential banana skin for chelsea after the international games.



Nah we'll piss em


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Nah we'll piss em


A flukey 1-0 to palace i reckon.


----------



## passenger (Mar 31, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> A flukey 1-0 to palace i reckon.


Hand taken off 9-1 was 12`s you never know  that`s the win.


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2017)

passenger said:


> Hand taken off 9-1 was 12`s you never know  that`s the win.


If palace lose you can blame yourself for jinxing them


----------



## passenger (Mar 31, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> If palace lose you can blame yourself for jinxing them


lol im jinxed then


----------



## passenger (Mar 31, 2017)

But I do have Nimr in the 14.25 at Doncaster


----------



## co-op (Apr 1, 2017)

passenger said:


> Hand taken off 9-1 was 12`s you never know  that`s the win.



Still at 12s on Betfred this morning, got to be worth....er....not more than a fiver we will lose.

Chelsea


----------



## co-op (Apr 1, 2017)

Just remembered another really obvious reason why I hate Chjelsea - it's generational. They won the FA Cup in 1971 when I was 8 - and everyone loved them because they beat the evil Leeds team of Don Revie. So all the 8 year olds of south and west London who didn't have a team suddenly became Chelsea. And then over the years all these blokes who weren't really into football, didn't play the game and didn't go to matches (this was before football was all acceptable and trendy) - they stayed as Chelsea fans. Being half brought up in south London, half in west, I was surrounded by them and it just became a rule of life that if you met someone who really knew fuck all about football they'd be a Blue (if they weren't Man U or worse).

It's unfair on the rest of them who actually were going to the games and did have some actual knowledge but the idiot-count among Chelsea was higher than anyone else - and that's not just me being bitchy. If you met a Fulham fan, or Millwall, or any of the smaller clubs in the 70s or 80s you could pretty much guarantee they had some exposure to actual football and knew something about their club. So when BC Blues was talking about the grey-haired geezers chuckling about the old days, some of them really knew squat and are basically up at the Bridge because a load of early 70s journalists thought Peter Osgood had a cooler haircut than Billy Bremner not because they were spent their childhood and teens on the terraces. I've probably been up the old Shed more often than quite a few of them.

OK slag off over. Enjoy the game you bastards


----------



## co-op (Apr 1, 2017)

There's a little-remembered Peter sellers film called the Optimist of Nine Elms made in 1973, I went to see it at some film festival at the NFT and I was a bit transported back to 70s London. But it's also got some great background footage of Chelsea


----------



## bromley (Apr 1, 2017)

SE25 said:


> "if you know your history" applies to our fans as well
> 
> I'm not really sure what makes us a manufactured club but better that than a nothing club no one gives a shit about even when the owners are running it into the ground. Sound familiar?


Gent fans


Fan's in Moscow create a Charlton football club.
#cafcmow (@charltonmow) • Instagram photos and videos

But yes, no one cares about a club who don't change their badge, their colours, their nickname and manufacturers a rivalry with a team 50 miles away. Can you provide something similar on the palace side?


----------



## co-op (Apr 1, 2017)

bromley said:


> But yes, no one cares about a club who don't change their badge, their colours, their nickname and manufacturers a rivalry with a team 50 miles away. Can you provide something similar on the palace side?



Bless you Bromley, you do your best, but if you're going to use a line like "if you know your history" it'd be better for you if you did 

Your famous Olde Club Crest is all of 10 years older than ours, dating waaay back into the 1960s and before that you changed badge about every 10 or 15 years. I had to look this up but I already knew it'd almost certainly be true, just about every club has done this.

If You Know Your ‘istory: The Origins of Charlton Athletic’s Badge

Also a nice bit of detail in there about whether you are the Robins, the Addicks or the Valiants too. I think Palace have only changed their nickname once; does that make us a better club? Nope (except by your logic of course).

As for foreign supporters, yeah right Palace are the only English club that doesn't have any


----------



## hash tag (Apr 1, 2017)

co-op said:


> Or they pull down the ground and replace it with a plastic box somewhere in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> To be honest I've never been into the I-bleed-red-and-blue stuff anyway, seems a bit obviously retarded to me. Not to mention as you point out that it just makes you a hostage to whichever dickhead buys your club and decides to screw it over. Palace have been quite lucky we haven't had a Vincent Tan.



Lucky to have survived! Noades, Goldberg and that messed up relationship with Venables, then Jordan...Part of our saving grace was renting out our ground, which other people owned to the likes of Wimbledon and Charlton.

Re: above, Big Mal changed colours, nickname, crest and manufacturers, even who used the shared bath! About the only thing he didnt change was the ground!


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 1, 2017)

bromley said:


> Gent fans
> 
> 
> Fan's in Moscow create a Charlton football club.
> ...



 That's actually the single most pathetic thing you've ever posted.  And that takes some doing believe me .


----------



## co-op (Apr 1, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> That's actually the single most pathetic thing you've ever posted.  And that takes some doing believe me .






WE GOT A TWEET FROM A GENT FAN! WE'RE FUCKING HUUUUGE! SUCK THAT UP PALACE!


----------



## hash tag (Apr 1, 2017)

"Sam Allardyce could become the first manager to win a Premier League match against Chelsea with four different clubs."


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 1, 2017)

They look scared and confused - like they're being coerced  .


----------



## Maggot (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm gonna have to take Bromley off Ignore to see what all the fuss is about!


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 1, 2017)

Maggot said:


> I'm gonna have to take Bromley off Ignore to see what all the fuss is about!


Probably not worth it to be honest.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 1, 2017)

Charlton fan guilty of trying to punch Crystal Palace bald eagle

Forgive me if this has been posted already. This thread is moving very fast atm.


----------



## co-op (Apr 1, 2017)

Maggot said:


> I'm gonna have to take Bromley off Ignore to see what all the fuss is about!





Just did the same! No major changes to report.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 1, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Charlton fan guilty of trying to punch Crystal Palace bald eagle
> 
> Forgive me if this has been posted already. This thread is moving very fast atm.



Palace ARE hot!


----------



## co-op (Apr 1, 2017)

Maggot said:


> I'm gonna have to take Bromley off Ignore to see what all the fuss is about!



Short version; Charlton are still no-hates and Bromley is still no-mates.


----------



## bromley (Apr 1, 2017)

co-op said:


> Bless you Bromley, you do your best, but if you're going to use a line like "if you know your history" it'd be better for you if you did
> 
> Your famous Olde Club Crest is all of 10 years older than ours, dating waaay back into the 1960s and before that you changed badge about every 10 or 15 years. I had to look this up but I already knew it'd almost certainly be true, just about every club has done this.
> 
> ...


Hey? Other than a few alterations which are hardly visible our badge is the same since 1971, yours changed this decade! Nickname hasn't changed, we just have lots of them! The reds is the most popular. Not quite the same as changing from the glaziers to the eagles to sound more like Benfica, likewise the Barcalona kit!

Point was that people do give a shit about us.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 1, 2017)

Can't believe the 1st 10 minutes of this game!


----------



## hash tag (Apr 1, 2017)

Or even the first 12.....can hear us from here ( well nearly)


----------



## co-op (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## TruXta (Apr 1, 2017)

At this rate we'll probably want Sakho back at the end of the season.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 1, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> John Terry won't be playing for you this time


Who needs Terry now?

Came from behind as well


----------



## hash tag (Apr 1, 2017)

WE


----------



## hash tag (Apr 1, 2017)

ARE


----------



## hash tag (Apr 1, 2017)

PALACE


----------



## hash tag (Apr 1, 2017)

GLAD ALL OVER


----------



## xenon (Apr 1, 2017)

I lurk on this thread. Armchair contingent.

Woo!

That was a long 7 minutes at the end, grr...


----------



## passenger (Apr 1, 2017)

Brilliant. That result has made my day, still in shock never expected that  
good luck if you had money on it ....GLAD ALL OVER


----------



## bromley (Apr 1, 2017)

Looks like Big Sam has done it again. Big loss to England.


----------



## co-op (Apr 1, 2017)

passenger said:


> Brilliant. That result has made my day, still in shock never expected that
> good luck if you had money on it ....GLAD ALL OVER



Had a fiver on it because for me 12-1 is just too long odds for a one-off game between teams in the same division especially when the weaker team has just got a roll on but first reaction was shit! I new I should have put a score on! Betting


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 1, 2017)

Listen. Well done, you snatched a couple of goals and then defended brilliantly, Hennessey in particular.

Now, fk Bromley can you all put me on ignore plz 

And we'll done Millwall btw


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 1, 2017)

Someone dm me when you're shit again and I'll pop back.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 1, 2017)

Blimey.  Fantastic result.  Really wasn't expecting that.  Kudos to hash tag who never lost the faith .


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 1, 2017)

Fair play to Palace two well taken goals on the counterattack and some excellent defending .We had enough opportunities to equalise and win but missed some and couldn't find a way through .


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 1, 2017)

Didn't attend today, but this Chelsea fan sums up the fan experience I witnessed last time I was at Stamford Bridge.  Dunno what has happened to the once impressive support there, but it has clearly crumbled to next to nothing.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 2, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Fair play to Palace two well taken goals on the counterattack and some excellent defending .We had enough opportunities to equalise and win but missed some and couldn't find a way through .



NEVER lose faith. We are all about ups and downs, highs and lows.
Can you watch footie without a beer? I have just watched match of the day to make sure it wasn't a dream 
Still, makes a change from a cup of tea first thing on a Sunday morning


----------



## co-op (Apr 2, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Didn't attend today, but this Chelsea fan sums up the fan experience I witnessed last time I was at Stamford Bridge.  Dunno what has happened to the once impressive support there, but it has clearly crumbled to next to nothing.



I've got a friend who's got a group with season tickets at the Bridge at the Matthew Harding end so I get to go sometimes when someone else drops out. It has been really dead every time. Listless. I know it still gets going sometimes but that;s the exception now.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 2, 2017)

hash tag said:


> NEVER lose faith. We are all about ups and downs, highs and lows.
> Can you watch footie without a beer? I have just watched match of the day to make sure it wasn't a dream
> Still, makes a change from a cup of tea first thing on a Sunday morning


Been on anti biopics for two weeks so everything is without a beer tbh. Could have done with one after the game though lol.


----------



## SE25 (Apr 2, 2017)

TruXta said:


> At this rate we'll probably want Sakho back at the end of the season.



sorry, he's ours now. Loves the Palace.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 2, 2017)

SE25 said:


> sorry, he's ours now. Loves the Palace.




It'll be interesting to see what happens in the summer tbf. I think Klopp has shown in the past that he isn't afraid to get rid of good players that for either personal or professional reasons don't fit his plans. Whatever else, Sakho doing so well for you means that if he's sold he'll fetch a good fee if he's let go or he'll be fighting fit on a return to Anfield.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 2, 2017)

More Chelsea fans telling it like it is:


----------



## hash tag (Apr 3, 2017)

Only sing when your winning


----------



## hash tag (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## BCBlues (Apr 4, 2017)

Garth Crooks just picks mostly players who have scored. His football knowledge is a joke.

He never even picked Palace's best goalie on the day, Townsend.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 5, 2017)

Antonio Conte: Chelsea boss may be best in world, says Man City rival Pep Guardiola

Was he not watching Saturday?


----------



## Maggot (Apr 5, 2017)

Disappointing result tonight. 



I can't go to the Leicester game on 15 April. Anyone want my ticket?  £25


----------



## hash tag (Apr 10, 2017)

Grief, another long, squeaky bum of a nail biter of a match is beckoning....one nil, very nearly two....where's my gtn spray


----------



## hash tag (Apr 10, 2017)

The "top" London opposition falls away...


----------



## agricola (Apr 10, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Grief, another long, squeaky bum of a nail biter of a match is beckoning....one nil, very nearly two....where's my gtn spray



not even a peep out of those behinds tonight


----------



## Maggot (Apr 10, 2017)

We've ended 38 years of hurt.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 10, 2017)

Excellent result that.well done


----------



## passenger (Apr 10, 2017)

Maggot said:


> We've ended 38 years of hurt.


I was there with my £92 season ticket, 12 years of age now for a second time in my life 
we beat the arse, surely arse must go as well  ?


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 10, 2017)

The odds on that were 90/1 with the bookies. I seriously contemplated it. And then didn't do it.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 10, 2017)

AverageJoe said:


> The odds on that were 90/1 with the bookies. I seriously contemplated it. And then didn't do it.




I had us to win 3-1 @ 35/1.....   But i''ll take it


----------



## ffsear (Apr 10, 2017)

Millwall fans gone a bit quiet on this thread


----------



## hash tag (Apr 11, 2017)

Back to the harsh reality; where will we get the extra points that guarantee our safety from? Utd. City, Liverpool or Spurs. My money is on Spurs 
Anyway, last season Sunderland survived on 39 points and Newcastle went down on 37. Previously it was 38 and 35, 36 and 33, 39 and 36, 37 and 36.
So in the last 5 seasons, the greatest number of points scored and being dropped was 37 and the lowest number to survive was 36, so not quite there yet then.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 11, 2017)

> If you’re pushed for time, then all you need to remember is the numbers 33, 37 and 43. The first number guarantees relegation, the middle number gives you a better than even chance of survival, and the last number guarantees survival.
> 
> But those are just the headline numbers. In between those two polar extremes lies a tangled web of fear and hope, of pitfalls and opportunities. Pull up a chair; there’s plenty more to get through.


Premier League relegation battle - how many points do you need to stay up?

(from 2015)


----------



## ffsear (Apr 11, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Back to the harsh reality; where will we get the extra points that guarantee our safety from? Utd. City, Liverpool or Spurs. My money is on Spurs
> Anyway, last season Sunderland survived on 39 points and Newcastle went down on 37. Previously it was 38 and 35, 36 and 33, 39 and 36, 37 and 36.
> So in the last 5 seasons, the greatest number of points scored and being dropped was 37 and the lowest number to survive was 36, so not quite there yet then.




Leicester, Burnley and Hull at home...  If we keep this current form..  I'm hoping 6-7 points from those 3 games.

Would love to beat Utd however!


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 11, 2017)

Feeling very buoyant now.  Hard to score against - fighting for results.  Don't need a ton of points now to see us safe.  Very hopeful. 

Was in the Arthur yesterday, in the weird touristy no-mans land around block U.  Took one look around me and thought 'fuck this'. So me and my son went up and joined the AWM for the game.  Great decision .


----------



## sealion (Apr 11, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Millwall fans gone a bit quiet on this thread


So had you until you won a few games.A few weeks back you were all in meltdown and not happy with 'that crook big fat sam'  now his shit don't stink because he has turned things around. Very fickle and nigelish behavior as usual.


----------



## hilairehair (Apr 11, 2017)

Maggot said:


> Disappointing result tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't go to the Leicester game on 15 April. Anyone want my ticket?  £25



I'd be interested in this if it's still going?


----------



## Maggot (Apr 11, 2017)

hilairehair said:


> I'd be interested in this if it's still going?


Someone else has snapped it up already.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 11, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Feeling very buoyant now.  Hard to score against - fighting for results.  Don't need a ton of points now to see us safe.  Very hopeful.
> 
> Was in the Arthur yesterday, in the weird touristy no-mans land around block U.  Took one look around me and thought 'fuck this'. So me and my son went up and joined the AWM for the game.  Great decision .




I was deep in the AWM too!


----------



## co-op (Apr 11, 2017)

I think we're still a lot closer to the drop than people are admitting; if we hadn't beaten Chelsea at the Bridge and thrashed the Arse we'd be equal on points with Swansea and we still got to play Man City, Man U, Liverpool and Tottenham, which are not going to yield many points unless we really have flipped into a parallel universe where Palace are actually by far the greatest team the world has ever seen (although I'm starting to think this is possible)


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 11, 2017)

co-op said:


> I think we're still a lot closer to the drop than people are admitting; if we hadn't beaten Chelsea at the Bridge and thrashed the Arse we'd be equal on points with Swansea and we still got to play Man City, Man U, Liverpool and Tottenham, which are not going to yield many points unless we really have flipped into a parallel universe where Palace are actually by far the greatest team the world has ever seen (although I'm starting to think this is possible)


Yep, it could all look very different in a weeks time, even more so in two weeks time, because both Hull and Swansea have 2 winnable games between now and then.

But - a tipping point has been reached.  The pressure is very much on Swansea now.  They need to get 7 points just to get themselves ahead of where we are now.  In addition they need to match all of the points we acquire between now and the end of the season.  Getting the 7 points will take them at least 3 games, and they only play a total of 6 more games this season. Their previous 6 matches (including some very winnable ones) have only yielded them 4 points.

Add in that we are playing (for the most part) with fire and resolve, and although our run-in has always looked insane, there are now ample opportunities for points - Europe-distracted Leicester, Hull and Burnley at home.  Gaining unexpected points against Chelsea and Arsenal has indeed flipped us into a far more pleasant parallel universe.

I think that only (and it frightens me to even say it...) key injuries can stop us now.


----------



## agricola (Apr 11, 2017)

co-op said:


> I think we're still a lot closer to the drop than people are admitting; if we hadn't beaten Chelsea at the Bridge and thrashed the Arse we'd be equal on points with Swansea and we still got to play Man City, Man U, Liverpool and Tottenham, which are not going to yield many points unless we really have flipped into a parallel universe where Palace are actually by far the greatest team the world has ever seen (although I'm starting to think this is possible)



There is no reason why the Manchester clubs couldn't be turned over like Chelsea were, and the propensity of Tottenham to do Tottenham-like things can always be relied upon.  The game against the unpleasantness will be the most difficult because of no Sakho, I would have thought.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 11, 2017)

Bloody hell!  Just seen that Sunderland have not even so much as _scored _since beating us! .


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## ffsear (Apr 12, 2017)

Leicester play champions league (away) tonight.  With the 2nd leg on Tuesday,   hopefully they may play a weakened side


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 12, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Leicester play champions league (away) tonight.  With the 2nd leg on Tuesday,   hopefully they may play a weakened side


Yep.  I'm hoping it stays fairly tight tonight.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 15, 2017)

It's not a good omen with Maggot not going today. Interestingly, I see that we go above the foxes with a win today


----------



## passenger (Apr 15, 2017)

Massive day for us, a win and I think we are safe, the Fox`s do not travel to well 
only away win at wet spam


----------



## Maggot (Apr 15, 2017)

hash tag said:


> It's not a good omen with Maggot not going today. Interestingly, I see that we go above the foxes with a win today


We often do well when I'm not there.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 16, 2017)

Where are the headline writers?

Christian scores at Easter!


----------



## hash tag (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks to a certain Glen Murray, I guess that we will be welcoming the seagulls back to Selhurst next season, well done them. Talking of which, I'll never forget that spectular goal that spider scored down at the Goldstone a year or two back.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 17, 2017)

Benteke's aerial stats are quite impressive:


----------



## hash tag (Apr 17, 2017)

He's flying


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 17, 2017)

hash tag said:


> He's flying


Soaring, surely?


----------



## ffsear (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## hash tag (Apr 19, 2017)

I heard Sam has been sniffing around Terry   I hate to bring politics into football, but was wondering if Terry was retiring from footie altogether and standing for parliament; it is possible UKIP might take him, given his diplomatic charm, views on racial equality Etc.


----------



## Captain Christy (Apr 19, 2017)

hash tag said:


> I heard Sam has been sniffing around Terry   I hate to bring politics into football, but was wondering if Terry was retiring from footie altogether and standing for parliament; it is possible UKIP might take him, given his diplomatic charm, views on racial equality Etc.


Don't you have to be fluent in English to be a MP?


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 19, 2017)

JT in a Palace shirt will never happen.

You got more chance of Big Sam turning down a back hander for a bit of "consultancy" work. 

Just do your job on Tottenham next week after we have dumped them out of the Cup


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 19, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> JT in a Palace shirt will never happen.


I hope you're right.


----------



## co-op (Apr 20, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> I hope you're right.



I wouldn't bet on it, fingers crossed.

It could look sensible in football terms - although I always thought JT was well over-rated unless you surround him with people who are fast enough to make up for his lack of pace.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 21, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> JT in a Palace shirt will never happen.




He's already done his bit for us...  Don't need that cunt!


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 21, 2017)

Someone has to help you out now and then


----------



## hash tag (Apr 21, 2017)

We have had our share of Chelsea pensioners in the past and they were all past their best - no thnaks.


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 22, 2017)

hash tag said:


> We have had our share of Chelsea pensioners in the past and they were all past their best - no thnaks.



we gave you Paddy Mulligan.. what more you want.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 22, 2017)

Not forgetting the hot shot Bobby tambling and dribbler par excellence, Charlie Cooke....I think that's enough. I see jt didn't even manage to get on today.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 23, 2017)

The eagles continue flying


----------



## ffsear (Apr 23, 2017)

ffsear said:


> This thread is gonna be fucking hilarious if we stay up.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 23, 2017)

passenger said:


> ffsear I was thinking that, his given the old guard a chance bringing in the new
> players, learn from yesterday ...there is no excuse for the idiots at the end big Sam
> will sort it out


----------



## ffsear (Apr 23, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> i think palace will improve in this last bit of the season and finish 2nd from bottom.



.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 23, 2017)

editor said:


> Gone right off Palace now that the dodgy cunt Sam is in charge.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 23, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Palace won't go down.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 23, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Forget about Boro and Sunderland - we must keep ahead of them regardless - it's the other spot I'm worried about.  Who is going to fill it if not us?  If the fixture list was the same for everyone I'd be confident as we are playing well.  But it's impossible for us to amass many (if indeed any) points against Chelsea (A), Arsenal (H), Liverpool (A), City (A), United (A).
> 
> We're gonna have to have a pretty much perfect end to the season now I reckon.



Maximum points from the first 3 of those tricky games. 

It's looking pretty perfect at the moment!


----------



## passenger (Apr 23, 2017)

Great performance today, thankfully Liverpool looked shit, really surprised 
at how easy that was and still pinching myself


----------



## co-op (Apr 24, 2017)

passenger said:


> Great performance today, thankfully Liverpool looked shit, really surprised
> at how easy that was and still pinching myself



Me too, amazing really that we aren't where Swansea are now, in fact we'd be two points behind them if we hadnt just beaten Liverpool, Arsenal and Chelsea...

Totally agree about Liverpool, I mean I was on the edge of my seat because they dominated possession and I assumed they were going to score any minute but the reality is that Palace created far more danger on the few occasions we had the ball. Apart from Coutinho Liverpool were unbelievably dull and predictable round the Palace box. 

Also, what are they doing loaning out Sakho? Their central defence looks flimsy.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 24, 2017)

co-op said:


> Also, what are they doing loaning out Sakho? Their central defence looks flimsy.



Sakho interview here: Mamadou Sakho: ‘Whatever they say or do, they cannot replace what they took away from me’


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 24, 2017)

hash tag said:


> I see jt didn't even manage to get on today.



José would have played him Saturday. Antonio however is not afraid to put the youngsters in hence Nathan Ake 's selection.

Good win again yesterday for Palace. You could have made a fortune betting on 'em in the last few weeks.


----------



## sealion (Apr 24, 2017)

ffsear said:


>


It wasn't hard to call seeing how shit/poor the league was this season.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 24, 2017)

co-op said:


> Me too, amazing really that we aren't where Swansea are now, in fact we'd be two points behind them if we hadnt just beaten Liverpool, Arsenal and Chelsea...



Its the Palace way.   Always do it the hard way


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 24, 2017)

Would have been quite an accumulator.


----------



## co-op (Apr 24, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Its the Palace way.   Always do it the hard way



Well really the Palace way is to be doing what Swansea are doing; put together quite a good little burst of form only to see it completely eclipsed by two other teams and mean we go down anyway. You have to feel a bit sorry for them, who could have seen Palace and Hull turning into the two form teams in the division?


----------



## ffsear (Apr 24, 2017)

co-op said:


> You have to feel a bit sorry for them



We did give them 6 points!


----------



## ffsear (Apr 24, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Would have been quite an accumulator.




Just had a look..  £10 on palace to beat Chelsea, Arsenal and Liverpool paid £3,670 (best odds).. We were as big as 10/1 to beat Chelsea!!


----------



## co-op (Apr 24, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Just had a look..  £10 on palace to beat Chelsea, Arsenal and Liverpool paid £3,670 (best odds).. We were as big as 10/1 to beat Chelsea!!



Mate I got _12-1_ on us beating Chelsea! I put a fiver on just because of the odds, never because I actually thought we'd win.


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 24, 2017)

4/1 to beat a deflated Spurs


----------



## co-op (Apr 24, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> 4/1 to beat a deflated Spurs



I think Spurs will do us; we got lucky against Chelsea but we did outplay both Liverpool and Arsenal but the the fact is both of them are do-able teams this season. I was surprised how pedestrian both of them were. Spurs are much more dynamic and my guess is that on any normal game we will lose to them. 4-1 isn't enough to tempt me.


----------



## passenger (Apr 25, 2017)

I think Sam might  rest a few for spurs , played four matches in under two weeks at the end of the season etc.. thinking a win at home, to a  Burnley team who are not great on road.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 28, 2017)

I see we are live again Saturday evening. I can't say I am sorry to see the nob Barton is not playing; saying that The Clarets might be more controlled and settled without him!

"Mamadou Sakho (knee) was taken off on a stretcher against Tottenham, though scans show the damage is worse than first feared."
Not good, but reckon our season is pretty much over now. Big question is will Sakho be kicking off the next season with us?


----------



## hash tag (Apr 28, 2017)

Stop Press Charlton nob jailed for attacking anything to do with Palace 
Charlton fan jailed after punching Crystal Palace's eagle mascot


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2017)

Doing bird for doing a bird. What a thick gutless cunt.


----------



## bromley (Apr 28, 2017)

The charges for throwing a punch toward a bird which didn't connect were dropped and the sentence was due to _other stuff_.


----------



## sealion (Apr 28, 2017)

He's had a fucking result,,,Banned from watching Charlton for 6 years. Still a cunt all the same.


----------



## bromley (Apr 29, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> He's had a fucking result,,,Banned from watching Charlton for 6 years. Still a cunt all the same.


Ha, a better punishment would have been a season ticket! Seriously though, all violent thugs need locking up.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Stop Press Charlton nob jailed for attacking anything to do with Palace
> Charlton fan jailed after punching Crystal Palace's eagle mascot


"she's an innocent animal"

They're much nicer than the guilty ones.


----------



## hash tag (Apr 29, 2017)

Gawd, what a match tonight...off out to dinner!


----------



## passenger (Apr 30, 2017)

Shame really a win would have made us 100% safe still looking over our shoulders 
you just never  know with Palace far play to Burnley with there first away win.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 30, 2017)

Bad weekend for Palace.  Swansea's draw is significant I feel.  Means they need two wins and a draw to overhaul us - very doable looking at their (short term) form and fixtures.  Would have been a much less likely 3 wins otherwise.

Palace have looked shorn of confidence since Sahko's injury, beaten in all 3 halves we've played really.  It's not hard to imagine us losing our remaining 3 games.

If that does happen Hull will overtake us for sure.

I think the Swansea - Everton game is going to be massive.  Biggest chance for a resurgent Swansea to drop points.


----------



## sealion (Apr 30, 2017)

This spirit is unbreakable.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 30, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> This spirit is unbreakable.


Yes, well, unfortunately our defence is not at the moment .


----------



## sealion (Apr 30, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Yes, well, unfortunately our defence is not at the moment .


No cabaye or sakho ?


----------



## passenger (Apr 30, 2017)

No way we're goin down If Swansea had scored at the end, when Llorente missed
a  sitter  that was there chance, I am not worried at all 

p.s Sea Lion you had good win
must have been a very nervy end.


----------



## sealion (Apr 30, 2017)

passenger said:


> No way we're goin down If Swansea had scored at the end, when Llorente missed
> a sitter  was there chance I am not worried at all


If Swansea beat Everton your arse will be flapping a bit  they also have Sunderland (away) and West brom at home who are already on the beach. Could be very tight on the last day


----------



## sealion (Apr 30, 2017)

passenger said:


> p.s Sea Lion you had good win
> must have been a very nervy end.


Like yourselves we don't do it the easy way. I don't think we will go up with the manager we currently have.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## passenger (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## sealion (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Maggot (May 1, 2017)




----------



## alsoknownas (May 1, 2017)




----------



## ffsear (May 4, 2017)

As much as i despise the Wall, good luck Sea Lion BigMoaner  tonight!

Nothing quite wrecks your nerves like the playoffs.


----------



## sealion (May 5, 2017)




----------



## ffsear (May 5, 2017)

Sorry,  I must of smoked too much weed last night.  Don't know what got into me .


----------



## BigMoaner (May 5, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Sorry,  I must of smoked too much weed last night.  Don't know what got into me .


I just thought you were pissed mate


----------



## sealion (May 5, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Sorry,  I must of smoked too much weed last night.  Don't know what got into me .


Must be good stuff mate. I smoke loads of it but still want Palace to go down


----------



## passenger (May 5, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Must be good stuff mate. I smoke loads of it but still want Palace to go down


We could be playing each other next season be nice


----------



## sealion (May 5, 2017)

passenger said:


> We could be playing each other next season be nice


No chance mate. We are shit and you lot are poxed with luck. I also reckon you will get at least a point at old trafford.


----------



## passenger (May 6, 2017)

Complity played off the park today, City looked amazing thankfully Hull lost
it really is getting  nervy, can see the championship at the end of the long dark tunnel


----------



## bromley (May 7, 2017)

Nah you're probably safe already.


----------



## hash tag (May 8, 2017)

I thought we were safe but doubts are creeping in.


----------



## ffsear (May 8, 2017)

Brighton been selling these for the last 3 weeks!


----------



## passenger (May 8, 2017)

The weeds in the prem we really need to stay up 


hash tag said:


> I thought we were safe but doubts are creeping in.


Its a straight shoot out with Hull simple as that, but they have Spurs at home last game
squeaky bum big time, everyone says to me Palace are safe but this is Palace


----------



## sealion (May 8, 2017)

B.I.G said:


> You can enjoy the football without getting caught up in promotion or relegation.


How did you get on in the play off for promotion ?


----------



## B.I.G (May 8, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> How did you get on in the play off for promotion ?



Lost in the final. Standard. 

We have bigger problems to worry about though! Good luck in your playoffs!!


----------



## hash tag (May 8, 2017)

Looks like boro have gone, so it's us hull OR Swansea then.


----------



## sealion (May 8, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Looks like boro have gone, so it's us hull OR Swansea then.


A point against Hull will see you safe. It is a tall order for Swansea and Hull to both stay up. Hull blew there chance last weekend.


----------



## ffsear (May 9, 2017)

Yep Hull need to beat us and spurs to stay up.  If they do beat us, hope to god spurs put out a full strength side last game of the season.  Likelihood is they'll be cemented in 2nd place with nothing to play for.


----------



## sealion (May 9, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Yep Hull need to beat us and spurs to stay up.  If they do beat us, hope to god spurs put out a full strength side last game of the season.  Likelihood is they'll be cemented in 2nd place with nothing to play for.


Liverpool can't catch spurs so yes they have nothing to play for. There is a danger (Newcastle away last season) that spurs switch off and don't put up a fight against Hull. Full strength side or not if a team is not motivated they will lose. Personally i can't see Hull getting anything from selhurst but will probably beat spurs.


----------



## ffsear (May 9, 2017)

Lol,  Sakho nominated for player on the year.  He's played 5 games i think!


----------



## alsoknownas (May 9, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Lol,  Sakho nominated for player on the year.  He's played 5 games i think!


Contender!


----------



## sealion (May 9, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Contender!


With who ? Van Aanholt or the watford geezer that scored an og for you


----------



## hash tag (May 9, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Yep Hull need to beat us and spurs to stay up.  If they do beat us, hope to god spurs put out a full strength side last game of the season.  Likelihood is they'll be cemented in 2nd place with nothing to play for.



I would rather not think about this for fear of tempting fate and jinxing things.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 9, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> With who ? Van Aanholt or the watford geezer that scored an og for you


Or Wilf who's been outstanding virtually all season. #pleasestay


----------



## alsoknownas (May 9, 2017)

In all seriousness Sakho has been our second best player this season .


----------



## sealion (May 9, 2017)

ffsear said:


> Brighton been selling these for the last 3 weeks!


Mugs everywhere


----------



## bromley (May 10, 2017)

hash tag said:


> I would rather not think about this for fear of tempting fate and jinxing things.


Always find this mindset strange.


----------



## hash tag (May 10, 2017)

It's football innit, it gets in your blood and anything that helps like little superstitions, a bit of voodoo Etc. 
If it works, it's worth it!


----------



## hash tag (May 12, 2017)

The moaners are through to some European final which is 3 days after we play them...

"Hopefully Palace have nothing to play for because I will make a lot of changes."

(a straight arm salute?).


----------



## ffsear (May 14, 2017)

On route to selhurst.  Come on palace!!!!!


----------



## sealion (May 14, 2017)

DRAMA


----------



## sealion (May 14, 2017)

bromley spotted earlier today in Croydon


----------



## hash tag (May 14, 2017)

Fantastic start.


----------



## agricola (May 14, 2017)

Its a shame that this game will be remembered for Hull going down, because it should really be remembered for Clucas' throw-in.


----------



## hash tag (May 14, 2017)

Shame for the hull fans.


----------



## co-op (May 14, 2017)

Thank fuck for that now I can start publicly gloating about the 'weed and their unbelievable choke-up for the Championship title; 7 points ahead with three games to go and they screwed it, fucking hilarious.


----------



## BCBlues (May 14, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> bromley spotted earlier today in Croydon
> View attachment 106671



Pmsl


----------



## bromley (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Maggot (May 14, 2017)

Brilliant atmosphere, briilliant display, great performance, great result.

Glad all over.


----------



## sealion (May 14, 2017)

co-op said:


> Thank fuck for that now I can start publicly gloating about the 'weed and their unbelievable choke-up for the Championship title; 7 points ahead with three games to go and they screwed it, fucking hilarious.


Yeah im sure they are choked about getting promoted.


----------



## co-op (May 14, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Yeah im sure they are choked about getting promoted.



Well this is what was so funny; 1-0 up at Villa, heading for the title and Bang! they let in an 89th minute equaliser and they miss out and when the whistle blows, they're back in the top tier after 10,000 years or whatever and all the pictures of them they're holding their heads in their hands, slumped on the pitch, dead to the world, their fans are stunned, silent etc etc, you would completely assume from the visuals that they have just been relegated, just missed promotion, just lost the play off final. 

I mean literally what is supposed to be their greatest moment in decades, the thing they have been working towards and dreaming of all those years - promotion to the Prem - and it turns to ashes in their mouths the very moment it happens...like Oscar said you'd have to have a heart of stone not to laugh.

AND NOW I CAN GLOAT!


----------



## sealion (May 14, 2017)

co-op said:


> I mean literally what is supposed to be their greatest moment in decades,


It is and im sure they couldn't care a jot how they got there. You should be happy because you now have a proper rival to hate.


----------



## bromley (May 14, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> It is and im sure they couldn't care a jot how they got there. You should be happy because you now have a *proper rival* to hate.


----------



## BCBlues (May 14, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> It is and im sure they couldn't care a jot how they got there. You should be happy because you now have a proper rival to hate.



And someone who might possibly finish below Palace next season


----------



## ffsear (May 14, 2017)

Staying up!

Suck on that.


----------



## SE25 (May 14, 2017)

up to the Palace to represent south London yet again in the Prem

Big Sam


----------



## sealion (May 14, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> And someone who might possibly finish below Palace next season


I can see Palace going for a euro place next season. Seeing as they only just missed out this time


----------



## sealion (May 14, 2017)

SE25 said:


> Big Sam


Do the ultras still hate him because he's a big fat crook and bad for the game ?


----------



## co-op (May 14, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> It is and im sure they couldn't care a jot how they got there.



BHA savouring promotion, the joy is infectious...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Some great photos of the fans in here...

Aston Villa And Brighton Hove Albion Stock Photos and Pictures | Getty Images


----------



## sealion (May 14, 2017)

co-op said:


> BHA savouring promotion, the joy is infectious...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been heaving down here today with smiley Brighton fans.
Thousands Turn Out For Albion Victory Parade


----------



## hash tag (May 15, 2017)

Nothing much else to do down in Brighton.

What did Sam get for that, someothing like £4Mil? Does that make yesterday the single biggest payday fr anyone?


----------



## co-op (May 15, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> It's been heaving down here today with smiley Brighton fans.
> Thousands Turn Out For Albion Victory Parade



Yep, open bus celebration parade for coming second. And it looked like they were waving a trophy around? 

Seriously we don't need to do much to take the piss out of BHA they do all the hard work for us.


----------



## co-op (May 15, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> It's been heaving down here today with smiley Brighton fans.
> Thousands Turn Out For Albion Victory Parade




Massive massive crowds...


----------



## alsoknownas (May 15, 2017)

Why are there so many open top buses?  Do some of the players not get along?


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 15, 2017)

Thanks Palace for saving the Swans.


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Nothing much else to do down in Brighton.


Yeah it's hardly a tourists destination like Croydon that's surrounded by the downs and the sea.


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2017)

co-op said:


> Massive massive crowds...


You can do better than that.
100,000 fans party in the streets for Albion's promotion parade


----------



## bromley (May 15, 2017)

Serious question. Have palace ever had an open top bus parade?


----------



## alsoknownas (May 15, 2017)

bromley said:


> Serious question. Have palace ever had an open top bus parade?


No, and neither have Charlton, cos when they won all their famous silverware buses hadn't been invented yet.


----------



## bromley (May 15, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> No, and neither have Charlton, cos when they won all their famous silverware buses hadn't been invented yet.


Try and ask a Nigel a question, I have myself to blame.

Of course we've had open top bus parades.


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2017)

co-op said:


> Seriously we don't need to do much to take the piss out of BHA they do all the hard work for us.


How much money have palace spent on your state of the art stadium recently ?


----------



## bromley (May 15, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> How much money have palace spent on your state of the art stadium recently ?


Will need to spend now that they've found a fan base.


----------



## co-op (May 15, 2017)

bromley said:


> Try and ask a Nigel a question, I have myself to blame.
> 
> Of course we've had open top bus parades.






Top, top response. That's a bitch slapdown right there.


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2017)

bromley said:


> Will need to spend now that they've found a fan base.


They won't. it's all gone on wages and bonuses to the crook.


----------



## co-op (May 15, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> You can do better than that.
> 100,000 fans party in the streets for Albion's promotion parade



I know I know, I'm sure they had fun, the photo was from your link.


----------



## co-op (May 15, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> How much money have palace spent on your state of the art stadium recently ?



The thing is I prefer SP to all those plastic box Wonderstadiums that we are supposed to love. But I know you can't admit that or you'll have to admit that the old Den was better than the new one. The old one was special, the new one has all the personality of a paper cup.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 15, 2017)

I imagine that if we do have an open-top bus parade it might be to celebrate a bit more than finishing second in the second tier.


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2017)

co-op said:


> But I know you can't admit that or you'll have to admit that the old Den was better than the new one.


I loved and still love the Den. It was where i first watched football and got the bug. It was a shithole but it was our shithole and it was unique. I still don't consider our place as home and yes like most new stadia it is pretty bland. It was special because of the people and the era that we were in. The things that happened and the things we got up to couldn't/wouldn't  happen today and in general football crowds have been sanitized beyond recognition.


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> I imagine that if we do have an open-top bus parade it might be to celebrate a bit more than finishing second in the second tier.


So bitter


----------



## alsoknownas (May 15, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> So bitter


 Just seems a bit weird.


----------



## bromley (May 15, 2017)

Not that weird when you consider how close they were to the conference, obviously planned before the villa game!

Weirdest was Wednesday's town hall celebration, they even created a second place  third division  trophy!


----------



## BCBlues (May 15, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> I can see Palace going for a euro place next season. Seeing as they only just missed out this time



Yeah. What would the Prem be like without the Autumn Palace Push to dislodge West Brom and Saints from the "we nearly got into Europe" boast.


----------



## co-op (May 15, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> So bitter



Seriously mate, not bitter at all the Brighton choke has been fucking hilarious, even by their standards.

A whole season on Newcastle's shoulder, both teams clearly destined for the Prem from about Xmas, they come off the last curve into the finishing straight, they open up, Newcastle wilt under the pressure, start dropping silly points, Brighton keep striding, they're 7 points clear 3 games to go....and then they screw it. 

It was almost _impossible_ to blow, I wasn't even watching, in fact I only heard via a gloating email from a friend. Even when they get into the Prem after 1000 years of hurt, it really should have been a bad day fr a Palace fan & they still managed to give us a good laugh. Fuck knows what that club did in a past life, everything is pain for them in this one.


----------



## co-op (May 15, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Yeah. What would the Prem be like without the Autumn Palace Push to dislodge West Brom and Saints from the "we nearly got into Europe" boast.



Bottom end of the Prem is the only bit of that whole shithouse worth watching. Top end is the dullest thing since F1.


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2017)

co-op said:


> the Brighton choke has been fucking hilarious,


 They have been promoted ffs. You lot scraped it via the play offs, are you angry that you never won the league that season ?


co-op said:


> I wasn't even watching, in fact I only heard via a gloating email from a friend.


 

Yeah yeah


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2017)

co-op said:


> Bottom end of the Prem is the only bit of that whole shithouse worth watching.


Yep, Getting walloped by Swansea ,Sunderland and Burnley must have been gripping stuff.


----------



## hash tag (May 15, 2017)

Just wait until we see the moaners away on Sunday


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Just wait until we see the moaners away on Sunday


A game the Mourinho is willing to lose. United are even money to beat you. That should tell you how serious they are about winning the game.


----------



## BCBlues (May 15, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Yep, Getting walloped by Swansea ,Sunderland and Burnley must have been gripping stuff.



Don't forget the thrilling FA Cup run that started with a 0-0 draw against Bolton


----------



## hash tag (May 15, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> A game the Mourinho is willing to lose. United are even money to beat you. That should tell you how serious they are about winning the game.



Just another scalp to add to that of Liverpool, Chelsea, Arsenal..................


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2017)

BCBlues said:


> Don't forget the thrilling FA Cup run that started with a 0-0 draw against Bolton


Not forgetting those pulsating 1-0 and 3-0 defeats to west ham. # Bottom is best.


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Just another scalp to add to that of Liverpool, Chelsea, Arsenal..................


I will give you Chelsea but the other two you can gtf mate. Chelsea is a scalp the others are stray pubes


----------



## hash tag (May 15, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Not forgetting those pulsating 1-0 and 3-0 defeats to west ham. # Bottom is best.




SSssssssshhhhh, please. I am married to a Hamster. We were together in the Palace end for the play off final in Cardiff a few years back though


----------



## co-op (May 15, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> They have been promoted ffs. You lot scraped it via the play offs, are you angry that you never won the league that season ?






Seriously that promotion still rates as one of the best ever.

But I was shitting it when we made it into the plays off. We had great players that year but Holloway clearly didn't know how to use them and we would be great one week, terrible the next, we were edge of play offs or in the top 6 most of the season but never looked like a real candidate for promotion. We lost 0-4 at home to Birmingham that April, when we bad, we were awful.

Then we got BHA in the first leg of the POs and I swear most Palace fans thought we would get battered, I went to the home game and just prayed we didn't get smashed out of any chance, 0-2, 0-3, would have been horrible, having to go down there and watch them cakewalk through to the PO final against us. In the end we got a perfectly acceptable 0-0, played just well enough. Their fans celebrated like it was a job done, just the formalities. Down at the Amex their announcer was begging people on the PA not to run on the pitch at the end cos it was new and they didn't want to damage it, they absolutely had it as a coronation. And we beat them 0-2, it was a beautiful night for us and their worst nightmare come true.

I wouldn't change a thing, not even poo-gate.


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2017)

hash tag said:


> I am married to a Hamster.


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2017)

hash tag said:


> SSssssssshhhhh, please. I am married to a Hamster. We were together in the Palace end for the play off final in Cardiff a few years back though



That's very sweet but somebody should probably call the RSPCA


----------



## co-op (May 15, 2017)

hash tag said:


> SSssssssshhhhh, please. I am married to a Hamster. We were together in the Palace end for the play off final in Cardiff a few years back though



Another beauty. The hamsters were so overconfident that day. I remember asking a group of them before why they were so sure they'd win because when I looked through the first 11s they looked the same to me, maybe Palace a bit better, the only players I really wanted out of theirs was Etherington and Mullins, maybe Zamora over Shipps. And they were all completely unbelieving as though they were literally certain to win. We totally outplayed them on the day.

Now I want to see @Sealion defend the 'ammers.


----------



## hash tag (May 15, 2017)

She has never been ill treated.


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2017)

hash tag said:


> She has never been ill treated.


Have you taken her to a palace home game ?


----------



## hash tag (May 15, 2017)

Oh yes, of course, and to real glamour ties, like stockport away.


----------



## BCBlues (May 15, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Oh yes, of course, and to real glamour ties, like stockport away.



Grounds for divorce that one


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Oh yes, of course, and to real glamour ties, like stockport away.


Smooth fucker.


----------



## hash tag (May 15, 2017)

There were floods of tears at that match. We saved ourselves from relegation, me thinks.


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2017)

bromley said:


> Of course we've had open top bus parades


why ?


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2017)




----------



## co-op (May 16, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> View attachment 106782



It could get very nawty!


----------



## co-op (May 16, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> why ?



Just felt like it I guess.


----------



## co-op (May 16, 2017)

Wilf and Punch in the pub after the game.


----------



## bromley (May 16, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> why ?


It's traditional when you win the FA Cup. You had one for reaching the final, was wondering if palace did the same.

We also had one after winning the playoff final!


----------



## hash tag (May 16, 2017)

We beat the toffee's at the ZDF final, at Wembley,  a year or two back


----------



## bromley (May 17, 2017)

We got to the final but lost it! That's the thing, clubs like ours aren't going to win anything spectacular so I think it's a bit harsh having a go at Brighton for their parade after what they've been through.


----------



## hash tag (May 17, 2017)

That fianl was spectular. I have never seen such sore losers of a game, ever. As soon as the final whistle had gone, so had the Everton players


----------



## alsoknownas (May 17, 2017)

Come on WIlf son!  SIGN DA TING!!! (new contract talks on apparently) *fingers crossed*.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 17, 2017)

Wilfried Zaha begins negotiations with Crystal Palace over a new contract


----------



## hash tag (May 17, 2017)

Funnily enough, on television, they have just said that wilf was the best dribbler last season


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2017)

Sam gone?!?


----------



## ffsear (May 23, 2017)

WTF?


----------



## Casual Observer (May 23, 2017)

Bad news obviously. At at least he had the 'decency' to leave 48 hours after the end of a season than 48 hours before the start of one.


----------



## ffsear (May 23, 2017)

Sam Allardyce QUITS Crystal Palace - EXCLUSIVE | Daily Mail Online


----------



## ffsear (May 23, 2017)

here we go again..	6th manager in 7 years?  what the fuck is going on?   Im betting Parish dosent want to pay up for Sako


----------



## bromley (May 23, 2017)




----------



## tommers (May 23, 2017)

Probably just got more money than he will ever need and he's off to Thailand for a year smoking weed. 

Think yourselves lucky. You've avoided the two years where supporters think you should be playing better football and get increasingly disgruntled until you all start shouting at each other about whether you should sack him. 

Either that or he's been caught with his hands in the till. Again.


----------



## sealion (May 23, 2017)

Keep a team up and get a handsome reward and then fuck off. Nice work if you can get it.


----------



## sealion (May 23, 2017)

Have the ultras issued an official statement yet ? Do they have any bed sheets left to write on ?


----------



## alsoknownas (May 23, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Have the ultras issued an official statement yet ? Do they have any bed sheets left to write on ?


They will be feeling quite vindicated as they refused to sing his name and were slated for it.


----------



## ffsear (May 23, 2017)

tommers said:


> Probably just got more money than he will ever need and he's off to Thailand for a year smoking weed.
> .



And drink wine from a pint glass


----------



## sealion (May 23, 2017)

ffsear said:


> And drink wine from a pint glass


Umbrella in glass and a shit Hawaiian shirt on.


----------



## sealion (May 23, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> They will be feeling quite vindicated as they refused to sing his name and were slated for it.


Then you started winning


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Umbrella in glass and a shit Hawaiian shirt on.


Fucking jealous to be fair.


----------



## sealion (May 23, 2017)

tommers said:


> Fucking jealous to be fair.


You've got Essex if you like all that polava


----------



## Maggot (May 23, 2017)

Has this been confirmed? There's nothing on the BBC site.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 23, 2017)

BBC take forever to pick up on things. Its all over the Eagles message boards


----------



## hash tag (May 23, 2017)

It's on one or two sites now, but, not the Standard.
I didn't want him, I didn't like him, everyone knows he could not be trusted. So, for 6 months work he has had what £6.5M or there abouts.
He can fuck off to the fuck side of fuck of........................


----------



## sealion (May 23, 2017)

Parish has said on twitter that he is 'shocked and devastated with the parting' and is not using that hairdresser again.


----------



## sealion (May 23, 2017)

hash tag said:


> It's on one or two sites now, but, not the Standard.
> I didn't want him, I didn't like him, everyone knows he could not be trusted. So, for 6 months work he has had what £6.5M or there abouts.
> He can fuck off to the fuck side of fuck of........................


----------



## hash tag (May 23, 2017)

The search begins, AGAIN! 
First name that springs to mind is Neil Harris!


----------



## sealion (May 23, 2017)

hash tag said:


> The search begins, AGAIN!
> First name that springs to mind is Neil Harris!


Well he has left us ( club statement to follow) apparently we are getting a former player in who also managed Bolton


----------



## alsoknownas (May 23, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Then you started winning


To be fair I think they still didn't sing it.


----------



## ffsear (May 23, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Keep a team up and get a handsome reward and then fuck off. Nice work if you can get it.



That's what i'm thinking.  Come Jan he'll get another offer from a struggling team,  big bonus to keep them up.   Why work 11 months when you can work 5


----------



## sealion (May 23, 2017)

ffsear said:


> That's what i'm thinking.  Come Jan he'll get another offer from a struggling team,  big bonus to keep them up.   Why work 11 months when you can work 5


The other way is to get a team in the relegation zone and slag the fans off in the media. Refuse to leave , turn the dressing room against you and finally get sacked with your contract paid up. Holloway is a master at it.


----------



## hash tag (May 23, 2017)

No one ever said anything ever stays still at Palace. It never gets boring and everything constantly changes.

For some reason this pops into my head



If the music is a bit too pompous....

Yesterday a morning came, a smile upon your face
Caesar's palace, morning glory, silly human race,
On a sailing ship to nowhere, leaving any place,
If the summer change to winter, yours is no disgrace

Battleships confide in me and tell me where you are,
Shining, flying, purple wolfhound, show me where you are,
Lost in summer, morning, winter, travel very far,
Lost in musing circumstances, that's just where you are

Yesterday a morning came, a smile upon your face
Caesar's palace, morning glory, silly human, silly human race,
On a sailing ship to nowhere, leaving any place,
If the summer change to winter, yours is no,
Yours is no disgrace
Yours is no disgrace
Yours is no disgrace

Death defying, mutilated armies scatter the earth,
Crawling out of dirty holes, their morals,
Their morals disappear

Yesterday a morning came, a smile upon your face
Caesar's palace, morning glory, silly human, silly human, silly human race,
On a sailing ship to nowhere, leaving any place,
If the summer change to winter, yours is no,
Yours is no disgrace
Yours is no disgrace
Yours is no disgrace

Battleships confide in me and tell me where you are,
Shining, flying, purple wolfhound, show me where you are,
Lost in summer, morning, winter, travel very far,
Lost in musing circumstances, that's just where you are


----------



## hash tag (May 23, 2017)

Some yes, some no................

Sam Allardyce to leave Crystal Palace


----------



## AverageJoe (May 23, 2017)

Barcelona job is up for grabs....


----------



## AverageJoe (May 23, 2017)

Maybe time for a bit of Ranieri Dilly Ding at Selhurst Park


----------



## LiamO (May 23, 2017)

hash tag said:


> So, for 6 months work he has had what £6.5M or there abouts.



He gurned... from his lofty and oh so recently preserved, Premiership perch.


----------



## Maggot (May 23, 2017)

hash tag said:


> It's on one or two sites now, but, not the Standard.
> I didn't want him, I didn't like him, everyone knows he could not be trusted. So, for 6 months work he has had what £6.5M or there abouts.
> He can fuck off to the fuck side of fuck of........................


He kept us up, that is worth more than £6m you ungrateful ducker.


----------



## bromley (May 24, 2017)

hash tag said:


> No one ever said anything ever stays still at Palace. It never gets boring and everything constantly changes.
> 
> For some reason this pops into my head
> 
> ...


WTF?


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2017)

Drugs are bad kids.


----------



## 1927 (May 24, 2017)

Why is it that when a manager is sacked he gets compensation, but if he resigns the club get fuck all!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2017)

1927 said:


> Why is it that when a manager is sacked he gets compensation, but if he resigns the club get fuck all!


I can't fathom how football is so odd with these things - much was made of Moyes resigning at Sunderland and not taking any compensation - why on earth would he be entitled to any? When I quit my job I certainly didn't expect any. Managers also get payoffs when they get sacked for some reason..


----------



## bromley (May 24, 2017)

We had to sell one of our best players in order to sack some chap called Pardew. The game is dead!


----------



## hash tag (May 24, 2017)

There is no honour in football; it is a dirty game. I understand he has retired from the game for personal reasons, for now.
If someone offered me the equivelant of a kings ransom, say £50K a year for 2 or 3 years, and I accepted it, I would feel honour bound
to see out the contract, virtually regardless....

Anyway, sticking with a pieces of silver theme Marco Silva leading candidate to be next Crystal Palace manager

Perfect candidate for the job


----------



## ffsear (May 24, 2017)




----------



## ffsear (May 24, 2017)

S☼I said:


> I can't fathom how football is so odd with these things - much was made of Moyes resigning at Sunderland and not taking any compensation - why on earth would he be entitled to any? When I quit my job I certainly didn't expect any. Managers also get payoffs when they get sacked for some reason..




I understand the sacking compo, because is usually down to results rather then some form of gross misconduct .  But yep, resignation should mean contract termination by mutual agreement.


----------



## sealion (May 24, 2017)

I reckon Moyes will get the job.


----------



## ffsear (May 24, 2017)

EFA



Sea Lion said:


> I want Moyes to get the job.


----------



## sealion (May 24, 2017)

ffsear said:


> EFA


I don't because i think he would do well with those players. Im hoping for a paul Ince / Steve Mclaren type of disaster to turn up.


----------



## SE25 (May 25, 2017)

this is all very palace. Almost boring in its predictability at this point

can we keep a manager (Silva please) for a few seasons now?


----------



## alsoknownas (May 26, 2017)

The Wilf!!! 



> Crystal Palace F.C. has agreed a five year contract extension with homegrown star Wilfried Zaha, securing the winger's long term future with the club.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Crystal Palace FC has agreed a long-term contract extension with Wilfried Zaha

Happy days!


----------



## hash tag (May 26, 2017)

Surprised at Wilf signing without knowing who the manager will be. Speaking of which, I hear Monk has unexpectedly left Leeds.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 26, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Surprised at Wilf signing without knowing who the manager will be. Speaking of which, I hear Monk has unexpectedly left Leeds.


Wilf will almost certainly have been given a heads up.  Which indicates perhaps Silva to me?  And rules out Moyes .


----------



## ffsear (May 26, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Surprised at Wilf signing without knowing who the manager will be. Speaking of which, I hear Monk has unexpectedly left Leeds.




Wouldn't surprise me if Big Sam ends up at Leeds!


----------



## hash tag (May 26, 2017)




----------



## alsoknownas (May 26, 2017)

Pretty sure there will be a compensation-due agreement with Sam affecting his options.  Basically if a team want to hire him between now and an agreed time (likely around 2 years) they will have to pay (hefty) comp to us.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 26, 2017)

Yeah, I think I read there is exactly that kind of clause


----------



## alsoknownas (May 26, 2017)

It would make sense because Parish has been burned twice now in similar circumstances and had to go through the courts to get comp.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 26, 2017)

SA will have to pay Palace £2m in compo if he gets a job in the next 2 years


----------



## alsoknownas (May 26, 2017)

£2M is not that much really.  That's not going to trouble a relegation-threatened team.


----------



## hash tag (May 28, 2017)

I see Silva has the Watford gig Watford confirm the appointment of Silva as their new head coach


----------



## sealion (May 28, 2017)

There are some nutters on your forums. Arsene Wenger , Pelleagrino and Louis Enrique are all in with a shout, or someone that speaks english.


----------



## bromley (May 29, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> There are some nutters on your forums. Arsene Wenger , Pelleagrino and Louis Enrique are all in with a shout, or someone that speaks english.


----------



## hash tag (May 30, 2017)

As Huddersfield are up, I guess we won't be ringing Wagner  (sorry).


----------



## alsoknownas (May 30, 2017)

Are Charlton now officially the shittest team in London?  Considering AFC Wimbledon are a phoenix club I reckon that's pretty much the case, or did I miss someone?


----------



## sealion (May 30, 2017)

They will miss smashing up the toilets and sinks at the den next season. What will they do with alll that rage they can't unleash (on a sink)?


----------



## sealion (May 30, 2017)

Woy Hodgson now 1/2 favourite with the bookies to join palace.


----------



## hash tag (May 31, 2017)

It is not the first time Hodgson has been mentioned on here................


----------



## bromley (May 31, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Are Charlton now officially the shittest team in London?  Considering AFC Wimbledon are a phoenix club I reckon that's pretty much the case, or did I miss someone?


 Yeah you missed a club called Leyton Orient, was kind of a big deal what happened to them last season. #PlasticFan


----------



## alsoknownas (May 31, 2017)

bromley said:


> Yeah you missed a club called Leyton Orient, was kind of a big deal what happened to them last season. #PlasticFan


No, like AFC I didn't count them cos they've been done over.  You've actually just gone shit .


----------



## bromley (May 31, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> No, like AFC I didn't count them cos they've been done over.  You've actually just gone shit .


 Again with the lacking of very basic football knowledge...


----------



## J.C.Decaux (Jun 1, 2017)

.

LMAO, woz all dat bout the 5 boroughs on that tatty top????

.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 1, 2017)

I knew bromley was obsessed with Palace - can't believe he's become a shirt sponsor! .


----------



## hash tag (Jun 2, 2017)

All seems rather quiet. Sean Dyche wants to take over at Crystal Palace as the Eagles' search for Sam Allardyce replacement continues


----------



## bromley (Jun 2, 2017)

ooooh, we're really South London, honestly. 

Question, if this the most pathetic and desperate thing the Nigels have ever done?


----------



## sealion (Jun 2, 2017)

bromley said:


> ooooh, we're really South London, honestly.
> 
> Question, if this the most pathetic and desperate thing the Nigels have ever done?


Wrecking there own team bus was quite a feat. I notice Haywards heath, Horley, and Surrey isn't mentioned on that banner. That's theirs as well.


----------



## ffsear (Jun 2, 2017)

bromley said:


> Question, if this the most pathetic and desperate thing the Nigels have ever done?



wheres the question?


----------



## sealion (Jun 2, 2017)

hash tag said:


> All seems rather quiet. Sean Dyche wants to take over at Crystal Palace as the Eagles' search for Sam Allardyce replacement continues


No quotes from Dyche just speculation. Will palace have any money to pay the compo ? I read that you have already borrowed on the strength of next years sky tv money. Is that true ?


----------



## SE25 (Jun 2, 2017)

sealion said:


> No quotes from Dyche just speculation. Will palace have any money to pay the compo ? I read that you have already borrowed on the strength of next years sky tv money. Is that true ?



you never get quotes on this kind of thing

The compo is only £1m, when you have £100m coming in from Sky it's nothing really. The borrowing isn't unusual apparently, if we're to sign Sakho (please make it happen without the victims squeezing 30 mill from us) we'll want the money ready immediately.


----------



## sealion (Jun 2, 2017)

SE25 said:


> you never get quotes on this kind of thing


That suggests that he never said it then.


SE25 said:


> The compo is only £1m, when you have £100m coming in from Sky it's nothing really.


So why have palace borrowed when you have £100m hanging about. What is the wage bill and whats left of the £100 m ?


SE25 said:


> if we're to sign Sakho


You won't have much of a budget left to get more players in.


----------



## SE25 (Jun 4, 2017)

sealion said:


> That suggests that he never said it then.



not necessarily, agents talk to the press



sealion said:


> So why have palace borrowed when you have £100m hanging about. What is the wage bill and whats left of the £100 m ?



we don't have £100m hanging about at the start of the season, it comes in installments from the PL or whoever but no one's going to make do with having £20m or whatever at the start of the season if you know you're guaranteed £100m+ and you need players. I think our wage bill is over £80m which is imo close to the point where we should say no higher for the club's security




sealion said:


> You won't have much of a budget left to get more players in.



agreed, the club have to put time into negotiating this one with LFC. Might have to neglect another position e.g. keeper or get in a cheaper option if we did get Sakho. Guess it's the big decision for the owners, spend most of the budget (inc £100k+ wages) on Sakho and have a tighter budget for RB, GK, AM positions and maybe sell a high earner to make room on an already big wage bill or go for a lesser CB but better targets elsewhere.


----------



## bromley (Jun 5, 2017)

For the record Sean Dyche would be another great appointment for you but I see it as a sideways appointment, similar to Koeman leaving Southampton for Everton.


----------



## J.C.Decaux (Jun 5, 2017)

*.


Urban 75 Breaking news, 'walls friendly's;*

Saturday 8th July - Dartford (1pm)

Saturday 22nd July - Barnet (3pm)

Tuesday 25th July - Stevenage (7.45pm)


----------



## hash tag (Jun 5, 2017)

That looks exciting, not.


----------



## SE25 (Jun 6, 2017)

bromley said:


> For the record Sean Dyche would be another great appointment for you but I see it as a sideways appointment, similar to Koeman leaving Southampton for Everton.



depends how much further he thinks he can take Burnley

interviews for the new manager started this week according to the Independent. Dyche, Mauricio Pellegrino (just left Alaves) and Roger Schmidt (ex Leverkusen) were the ones named plus a mystery foreigner who's managed here before and wants the job - sounds like either Ranieri or LVG. Reading up on them Pellegrino would suit us most out of all the foreigners as a defensive, tactically sound manager used to small clubs


----------



## hash tag (Jun 6, 2017)

Pool moving for Van Diijk is good news as far as us keeping Sakho is concerned.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 6, 2017)

Am getting interested in Thomas Tuchel but don't think he's realistic (will go somewhere bigger) and haven't seen him linked.  My girlfriend would be pleased as she is a FSV Mainz 05 fan!


----------



## sealion (Jun 6, 2017)

Nigel pearson spotted in an estate agents in bromley today.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 6, 2017)

Probably still hunting down James McArthur .


----------



## bromley (Jun 6, 2017)

sealion said:


> Nigel pearson spotted in an estate agents in bromley today.


 
I've never met either of them!


----------



## sealion (Jun 6, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Probably still hunting down James McArthur .


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 8, 2017)

Jonny Williams (who has, perhaps surprisingly, just signed a contract extension) is still only 23!!!


----------



## ffsear (Jun 8, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> Jonny Williams (who has, perhaps surprisingly, just signed a contract extension) is still only 23!!!



He's not going anywhere until he scores for the 1st team!


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 8, 2017)

He's had some great performances, albeit at Championship level.  His development was on a par with Zaha before injuries took their toll. I wonder what his future holds?


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 8, 2017)

ffsear said:


> He's not going anywhere until he scores for the 1st team!


----------



## ffsear (Jun 8, 2017)

Who was that against?   I wish he had buried that chance he got against Brighton!


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 8, 2017)

It was against Wigan at home I believe.  Yeah, I still shudder when I watch that miss (which, like all Palace fans I do every other day or so  ), even though I know the result!


----------



## hash tag (Jun 12, 2017)

Argentine impresses Palace chiefs as talks over new manager continue

I am sure he would sparkle for us.


----------



## sealion (Jun 12, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Argentine impresses Palace chiefs as talks over new manager continue
> 
> I am sure he would sparkle for us.


Old news.
The new manager thread on that homesdale forum is fucking hilarious. Full on melt downs, rows, delusion, paranioa and more delusion. I still reckon it will be woy.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 14, 2017)

On this very sad and tragic day, I see the fixtures are out there, if you can be bothered


----------



## hash tag (Jun 15, 2017)

I see Puel has been sacked from Southampton after finishing 8th ? Still no news on a boss for us; we need to get signings in and settled before kock off really, inc. Sakho!
Anyway, here we go BBC Sport - Football - Crystal Palace - Fixtures


----------



## passenger (Jun 15, 2017)

The fixtures come out yesterday great end of the season to get points 
starting to miss the football now


----------



## SE25 (Jun 15, 2017)

passenger said:


> The fixtures come out yesterday great end of the season to get points
> starting to miss the football now



starting to miss having a fucking manager

Saints sacking yer man has made things even more annoying as they'll probably go for Pellegrino and we'll be searching through the scraps again. He sounds great for us as well, forren and flashy but with a focus on being defensively tight. Maybe give him 5 mins on a pitch with Wilf and that'll make his mind up...


----------



## hash tag (Jun 15, 2017)

By coincidence Palace losing crucial time in transfer window as manager hunt drags on


----------



## sealion (Jun 15, 2017)

Desperation is kicking in 





 *eaglesally*






 New Brighton *Today 3.16pm*

*

 

 

*

I wonder if Parish was ready to appoint Pellegrino and then received a phone call. Big Sam on the line saying that he's perhaps been a bit hasty in his decision to retire. He was very upset and shaken after the death of his close friend in the Manchester bombing but now that he's starting to get over it, he feels that he may have another year or two in him.

Parish pauses for thought ...
-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## passenger (Jun 15, 2017)

I would love him back


----------



## sealion (Jun 15, 2017)

passenger said:


> I would love him back


Who Pardew ?


----------



## passenger (Jun 15, 2017)

sealion said:


> Who Pardew ?


No rather large sam


----------



## sealion (Jun 15, 2017)

passenger said:


> No rather large sam


Large scam you mean


----------



## hash tag (Jun 16, 2017)

money is on Pellegrino...

Argentine impresses Palace chiefs as talks over new manager continue


----------



## ffsear (Jun 16, 2017)

sealion said:


> Full on melt downs, rows, delusion, paranioa and more delusion..



Bit like the politics forums on this place!


----------



## hash tag (Jun 22, 2017)

I am guessing Pellegrini will be heading South, hence this, at long last Frank de Boer offered Crystal Palace job


----------



## passenger (Jun 22, 2017)

Hopefully good news he was not great at Inter I think he only lasted 
80 games in charge but was a world class player


----------



## hash tag (Jun 22, 2017)

4 straight titles at Ajax. The BBC report he is a very humble man and knows Palace 

BUT "The ex-Ajax, Barcelona and Rangers defender is understood to have committed to giving players from the existing squad a chance to impress before looking to make new signings."

Looks like no new signings then.


----------

